# Rowans not well



## MCWillow

He hasn't been eating much the last couple of days, and has eaten nothing at all today.

He has been hiding in his drawer under the bed since D got home at 8am.

I just got him out and sat with him on the bed, then he jumped down but as he landed his back legs just splayed out like a frog.

He walked into the corridor, so I sat and stroked him, but he got up to walk away and again his back legs were very weak as he stood up.

Any ideas what it could be?

His vet appointment is at 3.20, I'm so worried about him :crying:


----------



## colliemerles

_oh no poor boy, fingers crossed he starts to feel better soon, i know how worrying it is when they are unwell.Let us know what the vet has to say good luck,hope its nothing serious, give him a gentle hug from us._


----------



## Jenny1966

Poor Rowan 


Am sure the vets will be able to pinpoint the problem. No good telling you not to worry, as I know you are 

((big hugs)) for you both!


----------



## Jiskefet

Poor darling....

Get well soon, Rowan....


----------



## zippie161

Oh no! get well soon Rowan xxx


----------



## Ianthi

Sorry to hear about Rowan. Are his legs better now?

If he's not been eating then what about drinking? I wonder if he's become dehydrated. Glad you've an appointment soon as I'm sure vet will sort him out.


----------



## MCWillow

I never see him drink, or very rarely so maybe he is dehydrated. Does that cause weakness in the legs?


----------



## auspiciousmind

Poor Rowan  *Big hugs*
It's horrible to see them ill especially when they can't walk well (leg weakness)
has he been for a number 2?

xxx


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh no, poor Rowan, and poor you! 

Bestest of best luck at the vets, we are sending good vibes to you guys today. Please let us know how he gets on MC, thinking of you xxx


----------



## MCWillow

I've not seen him in the trays at all today, so probably not.

I have been following Romeos progress, glad he is on the mend x


----------



## auspiciousmind

MCWillow said:


> I've not seen him in the trays at all today, so probably not.
> 
> I have been following Romeos progress, glad he is on the mend x


Thank you hun,
Hopefully you'll have a quick fix with Rowan, Ianthi is like a vet textbook!

When he tries to walk are his legs straight (in normal position)?

xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Just seen this, you are probably at the vets now.

Everything crossed for your litte man to get well soon xxx


----------



## ellsbells0123

Also, just seen this post.

Hope all is well, poor Rowan xXx


----------



## Emmeow

Hope he is ok xx


----------



## buffie

Oh poor Rowan,sending lots of positive healing vibes ,hope he is back to his usual happy self soon.


----------



## Etienne

Poor little Rowan, hope he is on the mend very soon. It is such a worry when they are not well


----------



## merlin12

Get well soon Rowan.


----------



## Quinzell

Hope everything is ok with Rowan xxx


----------



## JordanRose

Feel better soon, handsome Rowan xXx


----------



## Asteria

I hope that everything goes ok at the vets and that Rowan is back to his usual self soon! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## spid

I hope he's okay - come on Rowan - we are all rooting for you.


----------



## MCWillow

Just got back from vets - Rowan is still there.

His temp is 41 so he obviously has an infection somewhere, they just don't know where yet.

I have asked them x-ray him to check for a blockage in case he has eaten something he shouldn't have, his bladder felt fine so they don't think he has a bladder blockage.

He said it could be a liver or pancreas infection but they won't have the tests for the pancreas back til Tuesday or Wednesday.

If its nothing surgical and he isn't too dehydrated I should be able to pick him up tonight with ABs and painkillers.

So now its a waiting game :crying:


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh poor Rowan  

He's a good sturdy young boy, he'll be ok MC. He's in the best place now. 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## auspiciousmind

Big hug MC xxxx
Fingers crossed


----------



## buffie

So sorry to read this MCW  hope the gorgeous lad is back home soon .


----------



## carly87

Poor boy. He seems to have gone through the wars, bless him! Big hugs coming your way.


----------



## Alaskacat

Get well thoughts for Rowan, hope he recovers quickly


----------



## spid

Get well soon Rowan - is he the one that was poorly before?


----------



## monkeymummy32

So sorry to hear that gorgeous Rowan is poorly. Sending him healing vibes x


----------



## colliemerles

_poor Rowan, i hope he comes home tonight, bless him. _


----------



## MCWillow

Rowans_ always_ the one whos poorly, I have never taken any of the others to the vets for anything except boosters/check-ups


----------



## spid




----------



## auspiciousmind

MCWillow said:


> Rowans_ always_ the one whos poorly, I have never taken any of the others to the vets for anything except boosters/check-ups


I think that happens a lot hun look at Button & Romeo..

Button has been spayed and vaccinated when she was a kitten.. Nothing up until she cut her leg. And she's 10years old!

Romeo - Well it seems like he's always at the vets and he's 7/8 months old!

I'm sure everything will be fine! xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Poor Rowan  Get better soon so your mum doesn't have to worry about you


----------



## sarahecp

Just seen this - poor Rowan  I hope it's nothing serious and hope he can come home tonight. 

Get well soon little man xx

Keep us updated xx


----------



## TickettyBoo

Poor Rowan, hope everything is ok and he gets better soon x x


----------



## Jiskefet

Ow....
Poor Rowan.....

hope the antibiotics will do the trick.
Come on, beautiful boy, lon't let mummy worry about you like that!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow

They said they would ring me in a hour - its well over an hour now and I haven't anything


----------



## Dally Banjo

Everything tightly crossed here for him to be home tonight & much, much better x


----------



## Quinzell

MCWillow said:


> They said they would ring me in a hour - its well over an hour now and I haven't anything


Ack, our vets are always like that and we are always the ones who end up ringing 

Poor Rowan....I hope he's back home with you tonight xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Poor Rowan, come home soon, will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## nightkitten

Rowan, I hope you get better soon!

MCW, I know how you feel. I'm going through a tough time with Wilbur at the moment, so fingers crossed for you it is nothing serious!


----------



## Ang2

Just seen this thread. So sorry to hear about Rowan, though he is in the best place. Im sure the a/b's will kick in shortly.


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh MC I am so sorry you are separated from your fur baby  let's hope he comes home soon, we have all of our fingers and paws crossed here for you. We are thinking of you, sending good vibes and a hug xxx


----------



## sharonchilds

Poor Rowan, sending get well soon wishes and a hug. x


----------



## MCWillow

Vet just rang - I can go and get him.

His white blood cell count is high, liver and kidneys were fine so he thinks its pancreatitis.

He said he was uncomfortable having his tummy touched even under sedation.

X-ray was all normal, no fluid or anything else.

I am going to get him now, and they are starting him on anti-inflammatory/painkillers and ABs, as he said he is in quite a lot of pain


----------



## Skipperoo

Awww MC  atleast they know what is wrong with him, they can start treatment and he can come home to be with the people who love him most xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

MCWillow said:


> Vet just rang - I can go and get him.
> 
> His white blood cell count is high, liver and kidneys were fine so he thinks its pancreatitis.
> 
> He said he was uncomfortable having his tummy touched even under sedation.
> 
> X-ray was all normal, no fluid or anything else.
> 
> I am going to get him now, and they are starting him on anti-inflammatory/painkillers and ABs, as he said he is in quite a lot of pain


Poor paws  Im glad you can bring him home though, everything crossed the AB's do their job quickly for him x


----------



## Jonescat

All paws crossed for Rowan here too xx


----------



## denflo

Poor little boy  
Get well soon Rowan xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Poor rowan 

Get Well soon xxx


----------



## Meezey

Get well soon Rowan


----------



## buffie

Poor Rowan,he really has had his problems poor lad .Hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## Treaclesmum

Poor Rowan, get well soon xxx


----------



## Etienne

Poor Rowan. At least he will be hope with his family and not stuck in a cage overnight.
Get well soon little man


----------



## sarahecp

Glad to hear Rowan can come home  hope the meds kick in quickly and he's on the mend really soon. 

(((Hugs))) to you both xxx


----------



## MCWillow

He's home!!

He just eaten most of a 156g tin of Applaws, which is good as he has hardly eaten at all for the last day or so, and its the first thing he's eaten today.

The vet gave him a 2 week AB jab, and I have Metacam for him starting tomorrow, as he had morphine in with his sedative.

I shouldn't have to take him back, and we will know for definite if its his pancreas later in the week.

Poor baby looks so sorry for himself, and he just wants to be left alone, which is hard coz I wanna snuggle him and make him all better!


----------



## Cookieandme

Hugs for little Rowan xx


----------



## Space Chick

Glad he's home, and I hope he will be on the mend soon


----------



## Calinyx

Poor Rowan.

Hope and hugs from the North East of Scotland. Get well soon fluffy one.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Just got home from work and saw this. Hope Rowan feels better really soon and perks up xxxxx


----------



## Aurelie

Poor Rowan! I hope he makes a very speedy recovery, no doubt he is very glad to be home, poor thing .


----------



## loubyfrog

Get well soon Rowan. 

Great that he's had some dinner..hope the Abs kick in and make him all better soon.

Hugs to you and a big cuddle for Rowan (when he feels up to them)
xx


----------



## Cazzer

poor Rowan hope he is back to normal soon!


----------



## londongal796

Sending lots of warm furry wishes for Rowan's fast recovery!


----------



## oliviarussian

Hope he picks up really soon, such a worry when they're ill x


----------



## nicolaa123

Poor boy. Hope he makes a speedy recovery..x


----------



## Chillicat

Poor Rowan. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## jo-pop

Sending good vibes for the wee man x


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

Im just catching up poor rowen give him big cuddles and kisses from me!



MCWillow said:


> Rowans_ always_ the one whos poorly, I have never taken any of the others to the vets for anything except boosters/check-ups


I know the feeling hun I'm at the vets every few months with Sheldon however thats down to his immune system being so low...... have you ever thought maybe Rowan has a low immune system???


----------



## catgeoffrey

Just seen this thread! Poor Rowan! Hope he is feeling better soon... The fact he's eaten is good so hopefully he'll be back to his usual self in no time.


----------



## Iheartcats

Poor Rowan! Sending lots of love and cuddles xxx Get well soon Rowan xxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

get well soon little guy


----------



## smiler84

wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## MCWillow

Thank you everyone.

His temp seems to have come down, his ears are cold now, he's still very quiet and not himself, but he has been having a little wander and came in for some snuggles earlier, in fact he has just come back in for some more :thumbup:

Thanks again xxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Good news MC  glad to see him coming around, the meds are kicking in 

I bet you have 4 very jealous faces sitting around the room


----------



## Ianthi

I'm glad to hear Rowan is much better now. How old is he?

While the painful abdomen sounds like pancreatitis the high temperature surprises me though, as normally it's low!

Hope he's continuing to do well!


----------



## JordanRose

I'm glad he's feeling a little better. Sending him lots more healing vibes :001_wub:


When Spooks was hospitalised, they queried Pancreatitis and did a Lipase blood test to check for it. Did they do one for Rowan, to rule it out or confirm it?

It cost a fair bit but gave me peace of mind that his pancreas was functioning normally- I was told general blood tests don't pick it up x


----------



## MCWillow

The vet said the high temp points to infection. They did the normal blood screening at the vets, and his liver and kidneys were all fine.

We won't have the results of the pancreas test until Tuesday or Wednesday, as he had to send that one off.

The tests showed a high white blood cell count, that with his high temp obviously points to infection, so at the moment its Steves (vet) best bet that its the pancreas, and the xray showed nothing abnormal. No obtructions, no fluid or bleeding, all was clear.

He also said his bladder was quite full and his urine concentrated, which was good, and no blockages from bladder were showing up.

So he gave him the 2 week AB jab, because he said if it is the pancreas thats what they would do anyway, so he wanted to get that sorted just in case.


----------



## Jenny1966

Is he feeling a bit better this morning?


----------



## MCWillow

The vet said the high temp points to infection. They did the normal blood screening at the vets, and his liver and kidneys were all fine.

We won't have the results of the pancreas test until Tuesday or Wednesday, as he had to send that one off.

The tests showed a high white blood cell count, that with his high temp obviously points to infection, so at the moment its Steves (vet) best bet that its the pancreas, and the xray showed nothing abnormal. No obtructions, no fluid or bleeding, all was clear.

He also said his bladder was quite full and his urine concentrated, which was good, and no blockages from bladder were showing up.

So he gave him the 2 week AB jab, because he said if it is the pancreas thats what they would do anyway, so he wanted to get that sorted just in case.


----------



## Lumboo

Poor Rowan. I hope he feels much better soon and that you find out what's causing him to feel unwell.

I am glad he has eaten and come to you for cuddles. Wilbur, despite bing better physically is still preferring to be on his own for most of the day, so it really takes them a while after feeling ill to want to not hide away.

Huge hugs from us. Get well soon Rowan x x x


----------



## Jiskefet

Hopefully it is all sorted now, and the AB will do the trick...
Poor boy, give him a hug from me.


----------



## marleyboo

how is rowan doing ??  poor baby x


----------



## Cazzer

bless him it sounds as though he is getting better


----------



## MCWillow

Well he's not hiding today so thats a good start.

I put a blanket on the kitchen floor for him, and he's mainly staying on that, we have underfloor heating and I have it low in the kitchen so its probably cooler than the living room for him.

He got off his blanky for some breakast, and hes used the tray, I think he is quite sore as he has some inflammation in his abdomen, but I have Metacam for the pain for him, which I will give later, as he had morphine in with his sedative yesterday, I want to leave it 24 hours before I give him more.


----------



## Notnowbernard

I hope he gets over it quickly, mcwillow. Poor boy


----------



## PetloverJo

Sorry to hear Rowan is poorly again, I hope he is better soon. x


----------



## MCWillow

Two of the girls are looking after him and keeping him company :001_wub:










The vets have also phoned this morning to see how he is


----------



## spid

PLeaased he's on the up - let's hope he continues to get better.


----------



## loubyfrog

So pleased Rowan is feeling a little better...I'm sure da girlies are doing a super job of looking after him.


----------



## MontyMaude

Missed this earlier hope he continues to improve, there are too many poorlies about at the moment, but he looks like he is enjoying the girls looking after him


----------



## Miri

Awww, that pic of the girls looking after him is lovely! :001_wub:

Sorry I'm so late to this thread, and glad to hear that you've found out what's wrong and that he's feeling a little better. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## MCWillow

He's not really eaten since breakfast, and they said to try and give his metacam with food 

He doesn't like sardines in tomato sauce, but I just got him to take it with some cat milk, I hope thats good enough....


----------



## MCWillow

Double post for some reason


----------



## flev

Oh Rowan, you need to try and eat something or you'll end up feeling even more poorly. Hope you get better really soon.


----------



## vivien

I hope Rowan is on the mend bless him. It's a real worry when they are ill. 

Viv xx


----------



## Kitty_pig

Everything crossed for a speedy recovery MC bless him x


----------



## auspiciousmind

MCWillow said:


> He's not really eaten since breakfast, and they said to try and give his metacam with food
> 
> He doesn't like sardines in tomato sauce, but I just got him to take it with some cat milk, I hope thats good enough....


*Big hug MC*
How is Rowan today?

I've used Cat Milk to get Romeo to take his meds and the vet told me as long as I was getting it into him he didn't care how.

Romeo unfortunately has gotten wise to this trick so now were back to syringing and he throws an awful strop for about 2 hours afterwards.. Even dreamies won't work!


----------



## catgeoffrey

Poor Rowan...! Is he any better today?


----------



## Joy84

Just read about poor Rowan ...
Hope he's better soon, poor boy!
Big hugs for you both!


----------



## GingerJasper

Sorry to read about your poorly furbaby. At least the vet let him come home so he can have lots of love and care from you.

The pic of the girls looking after him on the mat is precious. That should perk him up better than being at the vets even if they do have all the meds.

All paws crossed here.


----------



## sharonbee

Sorry to hear about Rowan, our Mia has pancreaitis, she was diagnosed with it last year as she is always up and down, at the beginning she had bad diarrhoea and was constantly sick and dehydrated, after the vet doing all the tests we found out she had a bile duct infection which then led to pancreaitis.

I do hope Rowan will make a good recovery, our Mia is always up and down, we don't think she will ever be 100 percent. Just when we think she is doing well she goes straight back down again.

Thinking of you and Rowan and hope he is well soon.


----------



## MCWillow

He munched his breakfast down, and he actually ate his raw so that was good.

He then took himself off to his drawer under the bed, but he just came out when he heard the Dreamies packet. He had a couple of Dreamies and is now on his blanky on the living room floor.

He is still looking very sorry for himself and is quite withdrawn and isn't interested in his lunch at all 

He has had no sickness or dire-rear. If the pancreas test comes back negative I don't know what it is - just that he has a raging infection somewhere


----------



## LyraBella

Awww bless him, he sounds like he's having a tough old time.

Hope he's much better soon.

Cx


----------



## Jiskefet

If it is an acute infection, the AB will hopefully cure it and he will be right as rain in a few days time, but you may never know what caused it.....


----------



## oliviarussian

Poor boy.... Come on Rowan buck up, you're worrying your mum sick! x


----------



## Aurelie

Poor Rowan, I hope you see some improvement in him soon, he must be feeling awful.


----------



## PetloverJo

Bless him. I hope he is feeling better soon. At least he is eating a bit now.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Poor little paws, Im glad he's eaten something, the AB's might be makeing him feel a bit off to  x


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh poor Rowan, still not well 
Hope he starts to feel better soon xx


----------



## buffie

I was hoping there would be some better news ,poor Rowan.Sending a big shovel of healing vibes his way hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Calinyx

Sorry to hear about Rowan..hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Etienne

Poor Rowan, I do hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## Chiantina

Was away with work all last week so haven't been around to follow this thread but big hugs for you and Rowan!


----------



## MCWillow

I don't know whether to go to work tomorrow or not 

D is on days tomorrow and Tuesday so if I go to work I will be out from 8.30 to 5.30...

Rowan is still very quiet and withdrawn, he isn't eating much, and I give him his meds at 4pm, so if I go to work he wont get them til 5.30pm at the earliest - I hate to think of him in pain.

I just don't know what to do for the best - also I will have to lie and say _I_ am ill, because I have no leave left until April!


----------



## Jenny1966

hmmm tough one ....... would your employers let you finish early? If they would, I would be tempted to just work the morning! 

If you dont think they will, I would throw a sickie


----------



## Treaclesmum

MCWillow said:


> I don't know whether to go to work tomorrow or not
> 
> D is on days tomorrow and Tuesday so if I go to work I will be out from 8.30 to 5.30...
> 
> Rowan is still very quiet and withdrawn, he isn't eating much, and I give him his meds at 4pm, so if I go to work he wont get them til 5.30pm at the earliest - I hate to think of him in pain.
> 
> I just don't know what to do for the best - also I will have to lie and say _I_ am ill, because I have no leave left until April!


Poor Rowan 
I couldn't go in if one of mine was that withdrawn - I have thrown sickies for them on several occasions now!  Like yesterday, when I had to take Jumpy to vets for diarrhoea, just say you are ill, then they can't say anything 

Or maybe ring Out of Hours vets if Rowan doesn't seem to be feeling much better, maybe they can have a look at him and see if there's anything else they can give him? x


----------



## Ianthi

Given what you've said about the (relative) lack of improvment I would be inclined to take him back to the vets tomorrow first thing as they may need to re-assess things. In addition, I'm not sure I'd be happy leaving him this long on his own and you'd spend the day worrying. I know the blood results are due soon but do they have ultrasound facilities on the premises?


----------



## TatiLie

Wishing Rowan to get well soon and stop worrying his beloved slave!


----------



## MCWillow

Ianthi said:


> Given what you've said about the (relative) lack of improvment I would be inclined to take him back to the vets tomorrow first thing as they may need to re-assess things. In addition, I'm not sure I'd be happy leaving him this long on his own and you'd spend the day worrying. I know the blood results are due soon but do they have ultrasound facilities on the premises?


Thats what I'm thinking - he was there waiting for breakfast and started eating as soon as I put the bowl down, but then he didnt eat again until about 6ish, and he didnt have much.

He's not hiding under the bed anymore, but he is still finding a very quiet spot (under the cat tree at the back) to lay down, and he isn't himself at all 

What would they look for on an ultrasound that didnt show on an xray?


----------



## Ianthi

An ultrasound is better at visualising organs actually working though of course you need someone who's good at 'interpreting' it as well! I do wish you had the pancreatitis bloodtest though but in the interim there's no harm in a US. He may just have a generalised infection elsewhere (which isn't reponding very well so an additonal AB?) but if pancreatitis steroids are usually prescribed since it's an (sterile) inflammatory condition.


----------



## MCWillow

Thank you (have to admit I was hoping you would be online).

I would have thought the ABs would be working by now if its an infection?

His ears were cold Friday night, but have warmed up again today, does that mean his temp is coming back up?


----------



## we love bsh's

Sorry mcw not read the whole thread did you get him tested for everything?


----------



## Ianthi

Like you I would have expected him to be a fair bit better by now and of course (hopefully) he may perk up tomorrow am! It all depends on what the infection (bacteria) is though as to how he responds-he _may_ well have done better with a different one. The ears can be due to termperature, (high BP which I doubt he has!) or sometimes food allergy. Is he still tender around the middle? It's just I'd be a bit concerned if his current state prevailed and you're out tomorrow-if you weren't then I'd say keep and eye on him and take him back if necessary!


----------



## jill3

So sorry to hear Rowans still not well.
If I was you I would take the day off and tell them you have the sickness Bug.
You will be no good at work.
That way you can take him back to the vets and then spend the rest of the Day being his nurse.

Hope he will perk up very soon xx


----------



## MCWillow

we love bsh's said:


> Sorry mcw not read the whole thread did you get him tested for everything?


He has had all the blood tests they do in house - his liver and kidneys are fine, the xray showed nothing at all, just inflammation in his abdomen, and he is in pain due to this.

His temp was 41 and his white blood cell count is high, which all points to infection.

He had a 2 week AB jab on friday, and is on Metacam.


----------



## Space Chick

Hope you get some answers if you take him back to the vets today.

Poor Rowan


----------



## jill3

How is Rowan this morning?
If he had an AB jab on Friday hopefully today it will start to kick in.
I think it does normally take a few days.
Maybe try some Royal canin recovery your vet might be able to get you some.
It is in a small tin. It is a very vet food and so nice just to lick up.
Smells fishy too


----------



## Paddypaws

just checking in on you and Rowan ...... I do hope he is feeling better today


----------



## MCWillow

He's still very quiet today, he ate a little bit of applaws wet for breakfast, and is now laying under the cat tree again.

I told my boss I wasn't coming in (I didn't lie in the end - she has a dog so she understands) so I can keep an eye on him today.

I really dont want to take him back to the vets unless I have to - he gets so stressed in the car he pants like a dog and cries non-stop 

I got some chicken yesterday so will boil some up later and see if that tempts him.


----------



## catcoonz

Paws crossed Rowan feels better soon, poorly baby.


----------



## spid

Come on Rowan - make a big effort for Mummy Hilda.


----------



## Aurelie

How long has he got left of the antibiotics?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Is it possible he could have swallowed some small object and have a blockage?


----------



## MCWillow

The vet gave him an injection on Friday - he said it works over 2 weeks.

ETA: no blockage was seen, I asked them to xray him on Friday just in case.


----------



## Jenny1966

((gentle hugs)) for Rowan ...... come on little one mummy is worried about you!!

Here's hoping the AB's start working there magic soon.


----------



## Ianthi

He was given the long acting injection (2 weeks).

MW-I'm glad to hear you'll be around today! Hadn't realised he become so stressed with vet visits either! How is he now? ( Of course now you've taken the day off he's probably perked up!)


----------



## MCWillow

He still laying in his spot under the cat tree, has been since breakfast (about 7am) but then all the others are sleeping too.

I'll see what hes like when I start boiling the chicken, the smell usually rouses him!


----------



## Ianthi

Ah well, at least he's eaten his breakfast! That's good!

Hope he's much better today for you. You should have results by tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Luz

Sending hugs and best wishes.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Sorry to read that the wee man is still under the weather Hilda, I know how very, very worried you are.

Sending him lots of get well vibes from his Auntie Mavis and all of the Moggy Posse.

xxxx


----------



## Skipperoo

Healing vibes from all in our household to baby Rowan.

Come on Ro, you little beaut <3

Big hugs to you MC, lots of supportive vibes your way too xxxx


----------



## sarahecp

Sorry to hear Rowan is still feeling poorly 

Sending lots of healing vibes and hope he's on the mend really soon xxx


----------



## Midnight13

Get well soon Rowan


----------



## Cats cats cats

MCWillow said:


> He's still very quiet today, he ate a little bit of applaws wet for breakfast, and is now laying under the cat tree again.
> 
> I told my boss I wasn't coming in (I didn't lie in the end - she has a dog so she understands) so I can keep an eye on him today.
> 
> I really dont want to take him back to the vets unless I have to - he gets so stressed in the car he pants like a dog and cries non-stop
> 
> I got some chicken yesterday so will boil some up later and see if that tempts him.


I'm so sorry to read your baby rowan is still poorly 

this may not be helpful at all but smokey and fuzz were like rowan in the car  I recently had to take smokey to a specialist and they transferred him into their own carrier , a wire one and he quieted down immediately !! I've since bought one and when I took fuzz to the vets last week for his check up, he was MUCH better 

Just a thought .....

Hugs and kisses to roman xxx


----------



## AlfiesArk

aww poor rowan.. come on little man get well soon and show the new kids at mogwarts who's in charge!


----------



## PetloverJo

I hope he starts to improve soon, must be very worrying for you. x


----------



## egyptianreggae

Lots of love and good vibes to Rowan, you, and everyone at Mogwarts xx


----------



## Calinyx

Oh, i do hope that Rowan starts to pick up soon, poor boy. You must be so worried about him


----------



## MollyMilo

Lots of love and healing vibes from me and the meezers xxx


----------



## nicolaa123

Hope he is feeling better his evening..x


----------



## catgeoffrey

Oh dear! Sorry to hear Rowan is still under the weather. I hope the chicken helped his appetite! 
Come on big boy, get better for your mummy and all of us please!


----------



## MCWillow

All he has eaten today is a Webbox treat stick. I tried it as a last resort as Metacam should be given with food, and he just isn't eating anything.

He had a mouthful of Applaws at breakfast and that was it.

I've just got him to drink a little bit of catmilk.

He wasn't interested in the boiled chicken, or anything else I have tried him on today.

I have spoken to the vet, and if he doesn't eat or drink tonight I have to take him in in the morning so they can get some fluids into him and try and syringe feed him 

I have also asked them to test for coronavirus, so the vet will ring the lab in the morning, add that test to the list and see if they can rush the results.

He is just laying there and hardly moving, he is now in the cardboard house, so he is hiding himself away while still being near us :crying:


----------



## Jenny1966

Poor Rowan, and poor you


----------



## Staysee

Poor poor Rowan!


I do hope he's feeling better soon, big hugs and purrs from all the furbabies here!


----------



## catgeoffrey

Oh the poor baby! I hope the vets get him fixed soon! 
Poor baby and poor slave! 
Fingers crossed he picks up soon!


----------



## broccoli

MCWillow said:


> All he has eaten today is a Webbox treat stick. I tried it as a last resort as Metacam should be given with food, and he just isn't eating anything.


ooh, i do hope he is on the mend soon - gourmet perle is perk up food here , it stinks.


----------



## MCWillow

I tried Gourmet - thats all they would eat before I started raw, so I keep some in just in case.


----------



## Chillicat

So sorry that poor Rowan is still unwell. Fingers & paws crossed here that he gets better soon.


----------



## buffie

Poor little man he really is feeling miserable .Hope you can find out what is going on and get him back to his happy,cheeky self soon.


----------



## carly87

Goodness, what a horrid time you're having. I've nothing useful to add other than to get some AD from your vet when you go in tomorrow. The smell of that can sometimes be enough to get them eating again, and if not, you can dilute it and force feed wiht a syringe.


----------



## lupie

Aww I'm sorry to hear this.  Poor Rowan, perk up little man! :yesnod:


----------



## Jenny1966

MCWillow said:


> I tried Gourmet - thats all they would eat before I started raw, so I keep some in just in case.


If there's any other food you want to try him on, I have a vast selection here. Just let me know


----------



## Lavenderb

I hope little rowan gets well soon x


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh I was really hoping he would be feeling better McW. I know how agonising it is to watch them when they are unwell.
Big hugs to you all


----------



## nicolaa123

Poor rowan..sending lots of eating vibes his way..and big hug to you x


----------



## Treaclesmum

Poor baby 

Hope the vet trip goes well tomorrow and they can get closer to finding out the cause, and getting some food and fluids into him, which should perk him up. xx


----------



## ella

Poor Rowan, and poor you, it's feeling so helpless that is the worst



carly87 said:


> get some AD from your vet when you go in tomorrow. The smell of that can sometimes be enough to get them eating again, and if not, you can dilute it and force feed wiht a syringe.


I've done this too - it really does smell strong (I'm veggie and it made me retch at first!) but Henry loved the stuff, and it is easy to syringe - only proviso is that it may not be good with some conditions as it is very fatty - you'll need to check with the vet.

Will Rowan eat (or be tempted by) dry (I know you don't usually feed dry, but needs must), or even kitten food?

If he isnt expending energy, then he wont need as much food as usual, but it is still worrying.

Thinking of you


----------



## jill3

Positive vibes on the way to Rowan. Really was hoping to hear that he had perked up today.
Hope the vet will be able to do something for him tomorrow.
Fingers and paws are crossed for you both. xx


----------



## MCWillow

Have tried applaws wet, applaws dry, raw, gourmet, felix, rc sensitive, sp sensitive, grau, bozita, hi-life and boiled chicken.

The only thing I have left in the cupboard that I haven't tried is Hermans, and I'm pretty sure that wont tempt him because he never touched it when he _wasn't _poorly.

He licked the gravy of the gourmet off my fingers but he wouldnt eat any of the meat.

I just got him to drink a little bit more cat milk.


----------



## ella

MCWillow said:


> Have tried applaws wet, applaws dry, raw, gourmet, felix, rc sensitive, sp sensitive, grau, bozita, hi-life and boiled chicken.


All textures tried, I know you'll be trying everything for your poor lad



MCWillow said:


> He licked the gravy of the gourmet off my fingers but he wouldnt eat any of the meat.


That's good - he is lapping, so maybe (and I dont want to add to your workload and worry) have a go at putting some food in a blender and add some water or the chicken broth? He might like to drink more than any chewing?



MCWillow said:


> I just got him to drink a little bit more cat milk.


It's still better than nothing at all. If only he would eat/drink he would start to feel better,


----------



## Oscars mam

Aww only just catching up on this! I really hope he's better soon and starts to eat x


----------



## jenny armour

just read about rowan and sending vibes and hugs to him. maybe they will keep him in on the drip until the results come through


----------



## Lumboo

Oh no, so sorry to read he still isn't well 

I really hope they get to the bottom of it soon...poor baby.

Try not to worry, (easier said than one!) We are all sending positive vibes so he gets better and starts eating again soon x x x


----------



## Space Chick

Hope you get some answers today. I'm thinking of you both ((hugs))


----------



## Miri

Sorry to hear that he's still so poorly, hope he picks up soon.


----------



## vivien

Sorry to read that Rowan is still not well. I hope you find out what's wrong soon and he starts to feel better 

Viv xx


----------



## koekemakranka

Sorry to hear this. Wishing Rowan a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Midnight13

Oh bless him, come on Rowan


----------



## MCWillow

Hes had a little bit of applaws this morning, and some more catmilk, and he's had a wee :thumbup:

The vet has said to keep trying him on food little and often, because he's had a wee he doesn't need to go in for fluids, so fingers crossed he keeps it up.

Off to spend a fortune on catmilk now


----------



## Paddypaws

If he likes the creaminess of cat milk you could try him with a little full fat yoghurt...cow or goat. The probiotics could be good for him right now and the thicker texture means you can dab it on hi mouth/nose so he licks it off. Cottage cheese can also be appealing when they are poorly and is actually pretty good for them!


----------



## Etienne

I am so pleased that Rowan has had some food this morning. I remember last year when Shadow had cat flu and wouldn`t eat, you dont know what to try next to get something inside them.
Hope the test results are back from the vets today.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Great stuff!  Does he seem a little brighter in himself? If he's on the 2-week antibiotic (Convenia I presume?) then it is also slow-acting as well as long-acting (Jumpy had it once). So it's probably only just beginning to take effect, sounds like it's doing some good though! :yesnod:


----------



## harrys_mum

not been on here recently, so sorry to hear about poor rowan, and poor you, what a huge worry.
fingers crossed he will start to improve very soon.
michelle x


----------



## catgeoffrey

Well done Rowan! Such a good boy! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966

Sound's a lot more promising :thumbup:


Keep it up Rowan, we are all rooting for you


----------



## MontyMaude

Sounds like he is improving, keep it up Rowan.


----------



## lymorelynn

Glad to hear the young man is picking up MC :thumbup1: I'd give him a try with goat's milk - my girls have it after kittening :yesnod:


----------



## Cookieandme

Good to hear Rowan is feeling better, I once gave Cookie a little goats milk but she didn't touch the cat milk I once gave her.


----------



## MCWillow

Hes had cat milk through the day - and he's eaten some pollack :thumbup:

I just gave him a little bit, and he asked for seconds!

He even came out into the kitchen while I was dishing it up, hes been hiding in his house for the last two days!

Still not got the test results back though


----------



## spid

SOunds like he's feeling a bit better - well done Rowan - now keep going.


----------



## Jenny1966

:thumbup: well done Rowan


----------



## MollyMilo

Good boy town!!!

Is that the Whiskas cat milk? Mine love that


----------



## Skipperoo

Keep it up Ro! Xxx


----------



## Quinzell

Great news!!!


----------



## Chillicat

Great news


----------



## Citrineblue

Keep going Rowan, well done indeed.....


----------



## Jiskefet

Good boy, Rowan, keep it up!!!!


----------



## Space Chick

Yay Rowan


----------



## Luz

I'm glad he seems to be picking up. Fingers crossed for the tests.


----------



## nicolaa123

So pleased to hear..


----------



## jill3

Hope your little Boy continues to get better. x


----------



## Ianthi

How's Rowan today? Can't believe you still not had the bloodtests. I had an fPLI once in a matter of hours, though it was submitted as urgent!


----------



## Midnight13

Oh yay I hope he's still on the mend!


----------



## sharonbee

Pleased to hear he is picking up and feeling a little better, the long acting anti biotic works well, is it the convenia injection? Our Bianca had it before having a tooth extraction when she had an abscess, it soon gets them on their feet again.
Hope you get the test results back soon too. it is worrying when they are poorly isn't it? 
He may still benefit with water syringed under his skin if he is a little dehydrated, usually when you pinch their skin on their back it wont go back down which suggests dehydration.
All the best and sending positive vibes for you both.


----------



## Cookieandme

Checking in for an update on Rowan. How is the little chap today?


----------



## Jonescat

Just catching up - sorry to read that Rowan is still poorly. Hoping that he is going to turn that corner soon. xx


----------



## Misi

Rowan, darling, how are you doing now?


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry, I have been at work today - D is on nights, so he was with him today.

He ate a bit more fish for breakfast, and he's had some milk through the day, but not eaten.

I just gave him his Metacam mixed in a little milk, and he didnt finish it, so I hope he's not going to be in too much pain tonight.

He's still very quiet, and is in his house at the moment, although this morning he was waiting for me outside the bedroom, so thats a sign he must be getting slightly better.

Still not heard from the vets so the results aren't back yet!

ETA: yes, it was Convenia he was given on Friday


----------



## Cazzer

sorry to hear he still isn't right. hopefully test results will be back soon and then you will get some answers


----------



## Dally Banjo

I hope he's a bit better tomorrow x


----------



## jenny armour

MCWillow said:


> Sorry, I have been at work today - D is on nights, so he was with him today.
> 
> He ate a bit more fish for breakfast, and he's had some milk through the day, but not eaten.
> 
> I just gave him his Metacam mixed in a little milk, and he didnt finish it, so I hope he's not going to be in too much pain tonight.
> 
> He's still very quiet, and is in his house at the moment, although this morning he was waiting for me outside the bedroom, so thats a sign he must be getting slightly better.
> 
> Still not heard from the vets so the results aren't back yet!
> 
> ETA: yes, it was Convenia he was given on Friday


is it me or does rowan sound better in the morning than during the day?


----------



## MCWillow

Well today he was definitely better this morning than he is now - he even stood up with his front paws on my leg and meowed when I was dishing up breakfast.

He is out of his house now and sleeping on the sofa.

When he is better its going to be a nightmare getting them all back on their normal food - as you can imagine, once they smell fish theres no way they are having raw when Rowan gets fish


----------



## Skipperoo

I am so so happy to hear Ro-Ro is on his way up xxx


----------



## we love bsh's

Great stuff,if your like me you always think the worst.


----------



## Ianthi

MCWillow said:


> .
> I just gave him his Metacam mixed in a little milk, and he didnt finish it, so I hope he's not going to be in too much pain tonight.


Do you think it's making much difference though? Didn't you mention he was still had abdominal tenderness even while on it? I'm actually at a point where I'm wondering if it might be contributing to his inappetence since this can be one of the adverse reactions? Another is GI issues, hence the need to give with food. Has he lost much weight since the onset of all of this? I know it's difficult to know for sure though given he's on two medications.

Hope results back tomorrow-can't believe it's been this long!


----------



## MCWillow

Well I've just done some more fish, and he is in the kitchen eating with the others.

To be honest I don't know if the Metacam is helping or not, he hasn't changed how he is behaving after having it.

I havent weighed him since he weighed on Friday at the vets, I didnt want to lift him or pull him about too much if he is in pain.

I'll probably weigh him on Friday, then I can see the difference over the week.

I can't believe the results arent back yet either - he told me he was going to ring them and hurry them through


----------



## buffie

Poor Rowan,this is really dragging on,hope you get the results tomorrow so that you can at least rule it out.Paws crossed for a speedy recovery.xx


----------



## Etienne

It is so frustrating waiting for test results 
Hopefully they will be in tomorrow and the vet will be able to treat your boy.


----------



## Chiantina

Such a shame your gorgeous boy is still not well. Sending big hugs and hope the test results give you something to go on!


----------



## catcoonz

Poor Rowan, hope he gets better soon, he needs more cuddles bless him.


----------



## Etienne

Hi MCW how is Rowan today?
Have you had results back from your vet yet?
Thinking of your little man


----------



## dagny0823

I'm just catching up to this thread--I do hope poor gorgeous Rowan is feeling better and that the test results reveal something useful and treatable. Sending lots of positive vibes from over the pond here.


----------



## MCWillow

Still no test results and hes not really been eating today.

Will be chasing them again tomorrow as that will be a week since they took the blood, although they didnt get sent off til Monday 

Just waiting for the fish to cool down in the hope he eats something, but he hasnt even moved at the smell today.

He is asleep on the sofa, rather than in his house though - but no new news really


----------



## spid




----------



## Treaclesmum

Poor baby - I would take him back to the vets, however much he hates going there - sounds like he would be too unwell to put up much in the way of resistance. There must be something else they can do for him whilst waiting for the test results! Surely they could keep him in if he's hardly eating?


----------



## vivien

I agree with treaclesmum mum, I kept taking Tiga back to the vet when he wouldn't eat after having 2 teeth out and they kept him in to keep an eye on him. Poor Rowan I hope he feels better soon positive vibes fcoming his way.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie

Not sure what to say really  I am surprised that the blood results are not back yet.If he is still showing no improvement by tomorrow I would be taking him back to the vet,not eating like this cant go on much longer without intervention.Do the results you are waiting for normally take longer than the standard results to come in,as this length of time seems odd to me.


----------



## MCWillow

All other blood tests we've had done have been in house.

This test for the pancreas has to be sent to the lab, but I don't know a 'usual' time span for results as I've never had to wait for lab results before 

He has eaten some fish tonight, with some applaws wet mixed in. he did come into the kitchen for it, and has now come back into the living room and jumped back on the sofa.

At the begining of this he was hiding away in his house, hardly lifting his head. I was having to try and hand feed him and was holding small bowls of milk under his nose to try and get something inside him.

So I guess today is an improvement from Monday, but its heartbreaking to see - he just looks so sad :crying:

I think the vet is happy for me to keep him at home all the time he is eating and drinking _something_ - if he stops completely they want him in. And to be fair to them, they are ringing every day to see how he is.


----------



## Jenny1966

Poor Rowan


----------



## Space Chick

Sorry to hear he's still poorly 

I'd be getting rather frustrated at the vets with no test results yet


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh poor Rowan

Hope you get some answers soon!! x


----------



## nicolaa123

So sorry to hear still not well..sending lots of positive healing vibes x


----------



## lymorelynn

Poor boy  Hope your vet gets to the bottom of the problem soon and Rowan is back to his usual self.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Im sorry to hear that Rowan is still not well. I wouldnt be happy that his blood results still arent back and that they werent sent until mon if taken fri!! Do you know how your vets send bloods off to the lab? At the vets I used to volunteer at we sent them in the post (which would take a while) but at my work now we have a courier come and pick them up each day (we get a call each evening to see if there is anything to be picked up) and we often get blood results the next day unless it is a culture screen (as that needs a few days to grow) or something that gets grouped with other bloods for batch testing like T4 for thyroid problems. HTH xxxx


----------



## MCWillow

Oh I have a list of phone calls to make tomorrow - the vets is first on that list 

If it is his pancreas and they can do something else to make him feel better they need to do it.

And if it isn't, they need to do something to find out what it is - believe me, tomorrow is a day I could quite easily lose my temper with several people!


----------



## Staysee

Wishing Rowans lots of get well vibes, understand right at this moment how your feeling without a cat eating!

Hope the vets can find his problem and make him better really soon!


----------



## MCWillow

I took this pic just this minute ago.

This is not Rowan - this is a very sad kitty who doesn't feel well and is wondering why no-one is helping him 

And this is the best he has looked all week :crying:


----------



## JordanRose

Sorry to hear he's still not himself  ((Hugs!))

I can't believe you've not had any bloods updates, though!  I hope you get some answers soon, and that Rowan feels better! 

Sending lots of vibes x


----------



## MollyMilo

Such a different kitty from the one in your sig 

please someone help him!


----------



## Etienne

It really breaks your heart feeling so helpless. Hope there is better news tomorrow


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Is he on any pain relief?? I know with pancreatitis in dogs they are meant to be starved but kept on IV fluids for a few days but this is not possible with cats as they need to eat or get lipidosis or something where they get liver problems from breaking down body fat and that is not good for them either!!

Have your vets given you any food to tempt him with?? Hills AD is meant to be highly palatable and is a mouse so theroetically can be syringed also Royal Canin do a convalence diet that is a powder mixed up into water that they either lap or again you can syringe this into them. If you have not been offered either of these I would ask for them tomorrow as he really does need to eat enough so he doesn't start breaking down fat. 

The reason I was asking if he was on any pain relief as this would probably help him feel a little better BUT it would need to be given with food if it was metacam or it will again cause more problems with upper GI irritation. Vetergesic may be an idea to ask for as I think this can be given on not much food if need be. If the vets give you some to give him it should be in pre drawn up syringes so you just need to squirt them into his mouth. 

I really would go back to your vets tell them you are not happy that he is in pain and that he is not eating. You understand that without eating enough he is just going to run into more problems and you want them to do something!!

They may also prescribe metochlopramide (anti-emetic) that may help him decide he wants to eat!

Go informed tomorrow and they shouldn't be able to fob you off!!


----------



## jill3

I really hope you get some answers tomorrow at the vets.
It must be extremely frustrating and upsetting! I too would be loosing my temper.
Will be thinking of you both x


----------



## MCWillow

He had a Metacam jab last Friday, along with Atipam and Torbugesic - not sure which of those is the sedative, I am guessing Atipam is an additional painkiller mixed with the sedative?

I have been giving him 5ml of Metacam a day, mixed with cat milk, then whatever he will eat, whether that be fish, or dreamies or treat sticks - I have just been offering him whatever I have in the hope that treats will count as 'food' in regards to the Metacam 

They have offered to take him in and syringe feed him if I want them too, and have also said, while he is actually still eating _something_ everyday, and drinking the cat milk, they are happy to leave him at home as it is less stressful.

They have told me if he doesnt eat or drink _anything_ for a day then they want to know, and they want him in.


----------



## Emmeow

Poor little thing  hope he's on the mend ASAP xx


----------



## maisiecat

I have just read through this thread, quickly. Last year Maisie went off her food, just stopped eating.

We had all the tests done too, I asked for some of them, including the pancreatitis one which took forever to come back and was clear. 

I struggled to get any food into her at all, but did have some success with Gourmet mousse which I mixed with a little water. She dropped a fair bit of weight. She was given valium and fed straight after as it is an appetite stimulant, it was awful as it makes her howl.

She had pretty much everything the vet could think of and things I suggested too, except Convenia which I will not allow.

In the end she started eating of her own accord so hopefully Rowan will eat once the Convenia has worn off. We had the 2 week injection for her once before and she didn't eat for the full 2 weeks it lasted.

I was puzzled by the vet giving it to her when she had been taken in with loss of appetite, they use it as standard and that is why I won't allow it again, to take a cat that is not eating to the vet and have an injection that causes loss of appetite seems senseless to me, especially as the injection cannot be reversed and you are stuck with it for 2 weeks.

Hopefully if there is an infection it will be cleared by the Convenia, and Rowan will want to eat again, the side effects are probably making him feel quite ill, poor boy but the drug will be in his body for up to 3 months.

Was wondering if he has been given Vit B or if he may need it.


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> I took this pic just this minute ago.
> 
> This is not Rowan - this is a very sad kitty who doesn't feel well and is wondering why no-one is helping him
> 
> And this is the best he has looked all week :crying:


That pic makes me feel so sad.Poor Rowan he looks like Meeko looked on occasions when his IBD had been causing pain  Paws crossed that your vet gets to the bottom of this soon.


----------



## maisiecat

I just remembered - our vet suggested bowel problems, IBD, and it was me that asked for the test for pancreatitis. It turned out not to be any of them and after relentlessly taking her to the vet and phoning the vet and reading every possible article online that I could find, she just began eating.

I was putting down several things in the hope she would eat one, but not more than 3 at a time. The best way was to put down just a little bit and she would eat it, then put down a bit more.

It went on with us for several weeks, she wanted food but wouldn't eat it and had a dental and 2 teeth removed, and still refused to eat for much longer than was expected afterwards.

Has Rowan had a dental Xray? It just made me wonder if there might be a problem with teeth or gums.


----------



## Space Chick

I feel so upset and helpless seeing the picture, I can't imagine what you must be going through McWillow 

I think you "kick arse" attitude today is the right one, poor Rowan just needs to feel better and waiting that long for blood results is not acceptable :incazzato:


----------



## Cookieandme

McW your post also made me cry. Hugs for Rowan x


----------



## Jiskefet

Poor, poor baby....
You must be so desperately worried.

Dear Rowan, listen to your old secret santa, I know angels don't stay on earth for long but you cannot be missed. So forget you are an angel for the next 15 years or so andget back to being just a loving cat, a HEALTHY loving cat.

And that is an order.


----------



## vivien

Poor Rowan. His picture has made me sad, when Tiga wasn't eating the vet gave him a tablet he had to have a quarter every three days, it made him hyper and he was very vocal, it did frighten me how he was but boy did he eat. Buffie probably knows the name of this tablet as Meeko had the same one. Also Buffie told me to try Nutri + I cannot remember what site I got it off but again Buffie would probably know.help me out here Buffie please, the nutri + is like a vitamin supplement for sick and convalescing pets anything to get him started eating again. Big hugs for you and Rowan. X


----------



## Cazzer

vivien said:


> when Tiga wasn't eating the vet gave him a tablet he had to have a quarter every three days, it made him hyper and he was very vocal, it did frighten me how he was but boy did he eat. Buffie probably knows the name of this tablet as Meeko had the same one. Also Buffie told me to try Nutri + I cannot remember what site I got it off but again Buffie would probably know.


At a guess I'd say it was mirtazapine [I take it myself and have had to give it to my cats in the past].

McW Sorry to hear he's still not well hoping you get the test results really quickly and that it shows whats wrong


----------



## auspiciousmind

Hi MC just catching up on the thread I'm really mad for you regarding the test results it's ridiculous to have to wait that long for results especially when Rowan is so ill!

I just wanted to tell you some things that helped when Romeo was at his worst.. maybe they could help you?

I went and bought Whiskas Oh So Tasty food.. It has a really nice and very strong smell which attracted Romeo and I believe kick started his appetite... I know it's whiskas but anything at the moment is better than nothing - Warming it up slightly increased the smell greatly too.
I also think that putting a fork full on a plate a time made a significant difference..

Broths / Water - I made a huge batch of chicken broth , today I'm making beef broth and I also put some filter water in a bowl of tuna and left it for a few hours then took the smelly water from it. I froze it ALL in ice cube trays and I put 3 or 4 ice cubes into a dish warm it up until it's melted and give it to Romeo just after his food and then leave it down for a few hours (also put it on his food) ... I think it's the most fluids I've ever seen him drink since we've had him.

If I think of any more I'll come back and post it..

*Big hugs*
Get well soon Rowan!

I hope you get the test results back today.. if not I hope you give them hell

xxxx


----------



## vivien

Thank you Cazzer yes that's the one.  I am useless at remembering things   

Viv xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Would you allow me to post Rowans story on my Dutch forum, with a then and now picture? We have a lady who senses things. I daren't ask her to communicate right now, for I just showed her a pic of a missing cat this week, and she got physically sick, she felt like falling into a deep pit.
So I fear that poor cat had an accident. But if I ask everyone for healing vibes, HER positive thoughts might really get through to him. She was the one who told me Tosca was alive but injured when she was missing, and it was uncanny how she described her injury.

So I truly believe it might help him if she sent some encouraging thoughts.


----------



## vivien

Jiskefet said:


> Would you allow me to post Rowans story on my Dutch forum, with a then and now picture? We have a lady who senses things. I daren't ask her to communicate right now, for I just showed her a pic of a missing cat this week, and she got physically sick, she felt like falling into a deep pit.
> So I fear that poor cat had an accident. But if I ask everyone for healing vibes, HER positive thoughts might really get through to him. She was the one who told me Tosca was alive but injured when she was missing, and it was uncanny how she described her injury.
> 
> So I truly believe it might help him if she sent some encouraging thoughts.


Sending healing and positive vibes jiskafet

Viv xx


----------



## Jonescat

Some of the things that helped Heimdall when he was ill last year and wouldn't eat:

spoonfeeding
nagging him in it to it by tapping the plate every time he looked away
Sitting with him on our own
smelly food - the smelliest I found was the almo nature raw sachets which are also very wet - I can send you some if you think it might help as I now keep some for emergencies
Painkiller for his mouth from the vet, taken 20 mins before food - he did start with a sore throat
Appetite enhancer from the vet (Librium?)
chicken broth and fishy water

Hoping you find something that works soon and sending lots of healing vibes and hugs


----------



## Ianthi

How's Rowan this morning?

The fact you've not being informed about the test results at this point is absolutely disgraceful -it's been a week now! I'm quite cross on your behalf. It's very possible they've already come back ( I can't believe any lab would take this long ) and for whatever reason ( it would need to be a good one) nobody at the practice has bothered to contact you! Most likely because it is negative in which case they've assumed he's improved since.

I truly hope things improve very soon for you both!


----------



## koekemakranka

Hi McWillow
Have been following this thread closely waiting for some good news. So sorry he is still poorly  Hope you have aa answer very soon. Thinking of poor Rowan (such a lovely name :001_wub and crossing fingers and paws here out of Africa. 
Tanya's CRF site has a lot of info on assisted feeding, if that will help.


----------



## buffie

Just to follow on from Viviens post Cazzer is spot on it is Mirtazapine and worked wonders for Meeko's appetite and I got the Nutri-gel from here...... Nutri-plus Gel 120g - Animed Direct

I hope Rowan is feeling a bit better this morning.


----------



## MCWillow

Just phoned the vets. Its not his pancreas.

They are ringing the lab now to chase up the cororavirus test which was requested on the 12th.

I've got him to have some catmilk this morning. Will do some white fish for him now as it seems to be the only thing he will eat some of, but not sure if I should, in case he needs to go in and have a sedative 

He's hissing if either of the babies get too close to him, although he will let Willow and Holly give him a head rub.

He looks like his back end is trembling too when he is laying down.

I am shaking as well to be honest - I just want him well and no-one knows whats wrong with him.

Jiskefet - yes please x


----------



## colliemerles

_sending you a hug, and i am keeping Rowan in my prayers. xxxxxx_


----------



## sarahecp

Oh MCW I'm so sorry Rowan is still not well  I haven't been on here much this week and only catching up in between work today. 

Sending lots of positive and healing vibes to your little man and hope the vets come back with some results very soon and hope it's nothing serious. 

Thinking of you both and sending big ((((hugs)))) xxxx


----------



## catgeoffrey

Oh no... Rowan, come on now and get better! Your mummy is so worried and so are we!
I really hope he perks up soon & the vets get him sorted!
Sending hugs & purrs to you both


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> Just phoned the vets. Its not his pancreas.
> 
> They are ringing the lab now to chase up the cororavirus test which was requested on the 12th.
> 
> I've got him to have some catmilk this morning. Will do some white fish for him now as it seems to be the only thing he will eat some of, but not sure if I should, in case he needs to go in and have a sedative
> 
> He's hissing if either of the babies get too close to him, although he will let Willow and Holly give him a head rub.
> 
> He looks like his back end is trembling too when he is laying down.
> 
> I am shaking as well to be honest - I just want him well and no-one knows whats wrong with him.
> 
> Jiskefet - yes please x


I'm so sorry to read this,this is going on too long.
Please forgive me if I sound to be doubting your vet but is it maybe time that you got a second opinion if your own vet cant find out what is wrong.
Sending lots of get well wishes to Rowan and a big hug to you,hoping to hear some good news soon


----------



## spid

Come on Rowan, come on Rowan (sets up a mantra) - come on we are all very worried about you, and mummy and daddy need you to eat.


----------



## Ianthi

Sorry to hear the latest news about Rowan still not perking up. I was hoping this would resolve on its own but not you've mentioned the hissing it does sound (not implying it's serious) as if there's definitely something at play here.

If you feel your vets have reached an impasse here which sounds likely I'd have him referred for an ultrasound as this would be my next step. I know there's a referral centre not that far from you with a feline specialist. Usually you can get appointments very quickly and you may even get one today, though you'd have to be referred through your normal vets. These places are usually excellent at pinning things down very quickly. I'll PM you the details. As he's insured then all costs would be covered.


----------



## MCWillow

Thats just it - he will eat white fish and drink catmilk. Just not a lot of it. I keep offering the milk as it has taurine added.

He will eat the fish too, it seems to be the only thing that tempts him. He eats a bit, then sits with his head down looking at the bowl, sniffs it as if he wants more, then walks away a few steps and lays down again.

He will eat a few treats too, which I have been offering just to get something inside him.

But is so obviously ill, and I don't know how to help him.


----------



## Ianthi

If he's eating the fish then at least he's eating something! Interesting he prefers something bland though perhaps the other foods make him feel nauseous. I'm not really sure.I'Even if an anti-nausea med helped it still wouldn't tell you what's actually wrong. I just feel the quicker you have a diagnosis the better for all of you. I'm actually wondering about liver-related issues, despite the bloodtests because with these conditions nothing shows up (routine bloodwork) until the later stages. A US therefore is very non-invasive way of determining what's wrong!

Hope corona tests come back soon!


----------



## carly87

I think US is the way to go. Other than lethargy and this new shaking, does he have any other obvious symptoms?

Big hugs to you. Give me a ring if you need to chat.


----------



## we love bsh's

Oh hun i feel for you,when did vets expect the bloods to come back? iF you dont get them today id think probably monday..no good when you just want to know is it.


----------



## Calinyx

I'm so sad that there's been no real improvement with Rowan. I'm afraid that I'd be taking him back to the vets and refusing to leave until they had his situation under control. He sounds really poorly, and you are getting more stressed by the lack of improvement or answers. I too would be asking for a second opinion as already suggested.

Gentle hugs from us.


----------



## Space Chick

I'm so sorry he is not improving.

It doesn't sound like your vets are very proactive... I'd keep on their backs or get a second opinion.


----------



## MCWillow

carly87 said:


> I think US is the way to go. Other than lethargy and this new shaking, does he have any other obvious symptoms?
> 
> Big hugs to you. Give me a ring if you need to chat.


The shaking seems to have stopped now - it was like trembling, and lasted about 10minutes.

No sickness, no runny bum.

When I took him last Friday his temp was 41 and his white cell count was high, which points to infection, but a week after the convenia jab there is no improvement.

He had a wee on Tuesday, but I was at work Wednesday and Thursday, so not sure if he used the tray during the day (D was here with him, but didnt think to monitor tray use).

Ringing the vets again at half 2 to see if they have chased the lab results and will ask about a US.


----------



## dagny0823

Poor poor Rowan. I hope the vet has some solid answers soon. This must be so worrying for you. It's awful when they're not well, and not knowing what it is or what you can do is the worst. Big hugs from upstate NY


----------



## Cats cats cats

I'm so sorry rowan is no better  I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## MCWillow

The lab has promised the results this afternoon.

He is booked in for 5.20pm - the first gap they have. Hopefully they will have the results by then.


----------



## Space Chick

Hope you can get some answers ((hugs))


----------



## Jiskefet

Has he been tested for FeLV?
If not, get it done, just to rule it out. 
It would account fot the white blood cell count, though not the fever...


----------



## MCWillow

He is vaccinated against FeLV, so I don't think it can be that.

I will mention it to the vet though.


----------



## Jiskefet

That should rule it out, fortunately


----------



## Jenny1966

Good luck at the vets (((hugs))) for you both.


----------



## Paddypaws

Checking in on my favourite boy.....I see you are booked into the vet around now so will check back later in the hope of better news.


----------



## Quinzell

Hope you get some answers. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Skipperoo

Sending good vibes for the vets xxx


----------



## sarahecp

Hope all goes well at the vets xx


----------



## cats galore

i'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news - and an answer to what is wrong so that Rowan can have the appropriate medication xx


----------



## auspiciousmind

Fingers crossed for the vets hun xx


----------



## MCWillow

OK - the good news is the coronavirus test is negative.

The bad news is they still don't know whats wrong with him.

His temp is 40.6. Last Friday it was 41.2 so its dropped less than 1 degree.

She has taken more blood to re-run the blood tests to check liver, kidneys etc again. She is also sending some away to check his electrolyte levels, she wants to see his potassium and sodium levels and something else, I can't remember what she said.

He has to be back at the vets at 8.50 tomorrow morning so they can monitor him and get him on fluids. He isn't dehydrated yet, but she said it wouldn't take much for him to get there. She also wants to check him temp again and bring it down manually (however they do that) if it hasnt dropped.

She isn't sure if Phil (the other vet) will do the US tomorrow, but the good news is they do it in house, so if its not tomorrow, it will be in the next few days.

I also found out they keep a box of mansize kleenex in their cupboard above the sink :blush:


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh MC (((((((hugs)))) from all here in my household. Sending you so many good vibes right now for your baby to get better as soon as.

Come on Rowan, get better little fella xxx

If you need to talk, you know where I am  xxx


----------



## Quinzell

Bless you! I was really hoping you would get some answers today  Hopefully tomorrow then!!

I've found that box of tissues at my vets on more than one occasion


----------



## spid

Bug Hugs Hilda. All our lots send him healing miaows! COme on Rowan get well.


----------



## Ianthi

You must be so relieved to hear about the coronavirus since that's one disease you wish to avoid all suspicions of!

The Metacam would have helped to decrease temperature. So was he still tender today? No more medications?


----------



## MCWillow

He's still tender, she told me not to give his Metacam tonight until she has phoned me with the blood results. She wants to check his kidney results first. She told me she would ring tonight. I imagine within the next hour - they see patients up til 7pm.


----------



## Space Chick

At least it sounds like they are taking it more seriously.

Hugs to you both xx


----------



## Ianthi

MCWillow said:


> He's still tender, she told me not to give his Metacam tonight until she has phoned me with the blood results. She wants to check his kidney results first. She told me she would ring tonight. I imagine within the next hour - they see patients up til 7pm.


Yes of course, if he's at risk of dehydration then it should be avoided!

If you could at all I'd try and increase his fluids tonight (fish broth?) in the hope he's won't need to go on IV tomorrow in order to keep his stress levels down.


----------



## MCWillow

Great minds think alike, I have a pot boiling as we speak with white fish and a chicken leg in it.

She told me not to give him catmilk even though its the only thing he has been drinking, so I decided to make some 'cat' broth to see if he will drink that.


----------



## Jiskefet

Let's hope they will come up with some answers - AND a treatment - soon!!!!

Come on, Rowan.................


----------



## loubyfrog

What a horrible week for you and Rowan 

I really hope he has some broth so he doesn't have to have IV tomorrow and that his vets can get to the bottom of why Rowan is poorly.

Hugs to you both.xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Just to say I'm thinking of you and Rowan... Must be such a worry!


----------



## vivien

I am thinking of you, I know how worried you are (((((((((( hugs )))))))) hopefully Rowan will be feeling better soon.

Viv xx


----------



## MCWillow

Vet just phoned.

They want to do a chest x-ray tomorrow, she said the pain is just above his diaphram so they want to make sure there is no fluid on his chest. He also has elevated respirations, but she can't hear anything on his lungs, and his heart rate is normal (forgot to say that earlier).

I can give his Metacam tonight as his kidneys are fine, his liver levels have raised, which she said she expected, due to his lack of eating. His white blood cell count has also raised since last week, despite the Convenia


----------



## JordanRose

Poor Rowan!  I hope you get to the bottom of it soon!

I would imagine they'll get him on an IV and nutritional support within the next couple of days- you never know, it may be all he needs. Spooks was put on one for 24 hours and the improvement was astounding! His electrolytes were low, and liver enzymes raised, too, so it sounds similar...

Plus, they never got to the bottom of it with us- suspected a tummy bug, but found nothing untoward 

Feel better soon, Handsome! x


----------



## Rachel64

Hope you get sorted soon, it must be awful not knowing what is wrong.


----------



## jill3

Just to say I am thinking of you both and Hope the chest xray goes well tomorrow. x


----------



## Isabellej

Oh fingers crossed the tests all go well and he starts to feel better soon. I hope they can find out what's wrong with him, poor boy 

Isabelle


----------



## Purple~Haze

Poor poor Rowan. And poor you. I really hope he picks up soon. Did he have any of the broth?

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow. Sending healing vibes across the channel xoxox


----------



## Jenny1966

Thinking of you ((hugs))

Remember only round the corner if ever you need anything


----------



## nicolaa123

Thinking of you both..x


----------



## PetloverJo

Really hope Rowan is better soon. Sending healing Vibes from Yorkshire for Rowan and a big hug for you. x


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh you poor things 

Thinking of you both, come on Rowan!! Xx


----------



## MCWillow

He wouldnt drink the broth, and he wouldnt eat any fish.

I have managed to syringe feed him about 5ml, but just tried to give him some more and he really struggled and was crying so I stopped


----------



## catcoonz

Im thinking of you and Rowan and sending many hugs. xxxxx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

Oh no poor Rowan!!! thinking of you both ((hugs))


----------



## egyptianreggae

Poor little cat, and poor you. Hope you manage to get some rest and that tomorrow brings better news for you both.


----------



## Joy84

Thinking about Rowan and You.
Sending lots of hugs!
Hope he gets better soon


----------



## skip

I'm so sorry to hear about Rowan will keep you both and in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Jansheff

Poor baby, you must be so worried and upset to see him poorly like this. Hope he starts to pick up soon.


----------



## Jiskefet

MCWillow said:


> Vet just phoned.
> 
> They want to do a chest x-ray tomorrow, she said the pain is just above his diaphram so they want to make sure there is no fluid on his chest. He also has elevated respirations, but she can't hear anything on his lungs, and his heart rate is normal (forgot to say that earlier).
> 
> I can give his Metacam tonight as his kidneys are fine, his liver levels have raised, which she said she expected, due to his lack of eating. His white blood cell count has also raised since last week, despite the Convenia


They haven't tried any other antibiotics yet????
Why the heck not?
This may be a simple case of bacterial infection by a germ that is convenia-resistent....


----------



## vivien

I will be thinking of you at the vets today. (((((( hugs )))))) I hope they get to the bottom of what is making him unwell

Viv xx


----------



## Citrineblue

Thinking of you today....... Big hugs.


----------



## Space Chick

Sending positive vibes to you both today. I will be looking out for an update xx


----------



## MCWillow

I have just had a call from the vet.

They have found a lot of swelling in his neck around his voicebox. His lymph nodes are also inflammed.

They have him on a drip, and said he seems a bit brighter, but he really fought against feeding, although the nurse managed to get about 20mls into him.

They have taken more xrays, of his head and neck, this time, and nothing is showing on them apart from a lot of inflammation. They want to keep him overnight to keep him on the drip for fluids, and then knock him out in the morning and go down his throat with a scope, as they think he may have something stuck in his throat which is causing the infection.

They have given him a Metacam injection and his temp is down to 38.6. It was 40.7 when I took him in this morning. They have also given him a different AB injection.

They will ring me again later for another update.


----------



## Cookieandme

Poor Rowan hope they sort him out soon.


----------



## buffie

I do hope they get to the bottom of it this time,poor Rowan and his slaves what a sh*t week you have all had 
Sending all the positive vibes I can,hope You hear good news soon xx


----------



## MollyMilo

At last something is being done! Poor thing, it must have Been agonising to eat.

MC I know this isn't the time or the place, but perhaps when Rowan finally get the right diagnosis and treatment, time for another vet?


----------



## Ianthi

Well, at least they'll (hopefully) know more after the scope. I'm just trying to think what could be stuck down his throat that hasn't shown up on X-ray! Had you noticed him being hoarse at any point? Whatever it it is I hope the additional AB will manage to nail down the infection.

Agree with others though, unless they manage to come up with something conclusive tomorrow, I'd definitely move elsewhere or get them to refer you. No point in prolonging things and meanwhile poor Rowan isn't getting any better and you're being stressed out unnecessarily. 

Has anyone explained the extraordinary length of time it took for the fPLI test results, for instance?


----------



## carly87

Couldn't agree with this more. If it's swollen, this should have been detected on the first examination. Really hope they find something to treat now!


----------



## cats galore

i hope you have finally got an answer and Rowan can be on his way to getting better.


----------



## Joy84

Poor Rowan 
Sending lots of positive vibes and hugs your way!


----------



## Space Chick

Sounding like progress McWillow.

Sending healing vibes to Rowan and supportive hugs to you xx


----------



## JordanRose

It's good to hear they've found something- that's reassuring. Hopefully they'll find out what's causing the inflamation now, and be able to treat it. If his throat is swollen, it'll explain why he's not wanting food. Poor Rowan!


Sending you lots of hugs! I'm sure he'll be back to his normal self soon  xX


----------



## Etienne

Hopefully the vet will find the answer very soon now MC.
Yesterday at 4pm I was driving down to Portsmouth on the A3 and when I was passing over the M25 I was partly looking to my right and I was saying out loud COME ON ROWAN. Silly really but thats me


----------



## Miri

Glad the vet seems to have found the problem - hope he can sort Rowan out soon!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Everything still crossed and maggie and luna send their love and hope rowan is better soon x


----------



## MCWillow

Awww thank you Steve, thats really sweet x

And thank you everyone for all the well wishes and vibes - I wouldn't have coped half as well I have (which isnt very well!) without all your support x

To be fair to the vets there wasn't any swelling when I first took him in, and his lymph nodes weren't inflamed then either. He was still eating fish and Applaws as well.

I'm guessing as the infection has got worse, so has the swelling 

I haven't noticed him being hoarse at all, he isn't the most vocal of the Munchkins anyway, but he is very vocal in the car, and he didn't sound any different to normal 

I'm wondering if maybe a feather or something might be the culprit? I guess something like that wouldn't show on an xray?

D has just left work, so its just me and the other four tonight - I'm missing my Rowan


----------



## spid

Well hopefully he's on his way to getting better - knowing what to treat is half the battle.


----------



## Jenny1966

poor little Rowan. At least they have now found a problem, so thats a step forward ..... He will be home before you know it ((hugs))


----------



## Jiskefet

Is the swelling inside the trachea or around it?
I was thinking a claw wound after playfighting, maybe


----------



## MCWillow

I'm not sure JK, he just said there was swelling by his voicebox, so I guess around it?

They cant find any signs of any injuries, but maybe a tiny puncture wound wouldn't show up by now?

The vet has just phoned me actually, he did say he stuck a needle in the lump, but got nothing out - he is re-examining that in the morning.

His temp has started to creep up again, but he can't have anymore metacam til the morning.

He has had a comfortable afternoon, and the nurse managed to syringe about 20mls of food into him before it got too uncomfortable for him.

He will be on the drip overnight, and they are going to update me in the morning.


----------



## Jenny1966

Fingers crossed he has a comfortable night  He is in the best place possible, after your boat of course!

Sound's like the vet is doing everything he can


----------



## cats galore

it looks like a long night for you again. hope you hear some good news tomorrow


----------



## sarahecp

Hopefully Rowan is now on the road to recovery. Xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

I'm so glad the vets are being more proactive now - sounds like it could well be an abscess - I just hope they can drain it and clear it up. Antibiotics should certainly help, I hope they will get further with his treatment tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jiskefet

I think he needs different antibiotics.
My hubby was once admitted to hospital after midnight with septicemia after a puncture wound in his hand while putting flea treatment on Tosca.

He had been on antibiotics for nearly 2 days, when I saw a red line creeping up his arm while he was getting ready for bed. I dragged him out of bed and called the emergency doctor, who said he should come in straight away. We had both had a drink or two, so I called a taxi.

He had to stay in hospital for 4 days and got intravenous antibiotics, and another 10 days of HUGE AB pills after he got home.

A friend of ours (the one from the cat rescue) was in hospital at the same time for surgery on his finger after a bite wound from a feral cat. The bone was infected, and they had to remove part of the joint and put an artificial joint in. He was very lucky not to lose his entire finger.

It was a running joke in the hospital, two men in the same ward at the same time with cat wounds.....

So never underestimate the infections resulting from bite or claw wounds, especially if there is no bleeding.


----------



## vivien

I hope Rowan has a comfortable night tonight and you get better news tomorrow Hun. Positive vibes coming your way. 

Viv xx


----------



## sharonchilds

Im thinking of you and poor Rowan, bless his heart.
Keeping my fingers crossed for him to be home and back to normal very soon x


----------



## colliemerles

_sending positive vibes and keeping Rowan in my prayers.xxxx_


----------



## Jiskefet

The swollen lymph nodes point to an infection and the antibiotics are NOT working. The fever and swelling should have been down by now if they were.
They need to give different antibiotics and try to determine what bacteria are causing it.


----------



## MCWillow

They gave him differents ABs today JK, I put it in the post earlier after I first heard from the vet at about 3 o'clock


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

I really hope Rowan is on the mend!! Are there vets/nurse at your vets over night to keep an eye on him? It must be such a worry for you xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I really hope Rowan is on the mend!! Are there vets/nurse at your vets over night to keep an eye on him? It must be such a worry for you xxxx


I reckon Rowan will have the vet just where he wants him


----------



## MCWillow

Yep, that looks like Rowan - he will have the nurses running around all night - I hope they didn't give him a buzzer


----------



## Jiskefet

MCWillow said:


> They gave him differents ABs today JK, I put it in the post earlier after I first heard from the vet at about 3 o'clock


Great! 
That's a huge relief.
I must have missed that post.
I expect the inflammation and swelling will go down within the next day or two then, as will the fever.


----------



## Jiskefet

MCWillow said:


> Yep, that looks like Rowan - he will have the nurses running around all night - I hope they didn't give him a buzzer


Bet he doesn't need one.
He is like Xena and Gaudi, wraps everyone around his little paw.


----------



## catgeoffrey

Poor Rowan! The nurses will be running round after him! They will be swooning after him, like us! He's going to be just fine soon, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Jenny1966

I know you need cheering up, so couldn't resist


----------



## MCWillow

You wouldn't think, with five furries, you would miss one so much when hes not here!

There is a big Rowan shaped hole here tonight, I really hope he comes home tomorrow, I'm really missing him.

And if he comes home tomorrow it means he is on the mend! (hopefully!)


----------



## Jenny1966

I bet he's missing you all as well ((hugs))

Fingers crossed he is well enough to come home tomorrow


----------



## MollyMilo

I know you are missing him and worried to death right now, but at least he is right under their nose now. 

They will see for themselves that he's not right and fix him!

Big hugs xx


----------



## catcoonz

Rowan is certainly making you worried isnt he, i hope he comes back soon and gets better.
I think Rowan deserves a buzzer. xxxxxx thinking of you as always. xx


----------



## Bette

Come on Rowan,home for you and all better,stop worrying your mum! x


----------



## ella

I really hope he's brighter later today, you both must be feeling wrung out.

Let's hope they get some answers soon


----------



## vivien

I hope Rowan has had a comfortable night. At least the vets can see first hand how Rowan is feeling. Maybe they will be able to see first hand what is wrong and get the poor little fella better. (((((((( big hugs)))))) .

Viv xx


----------



## LyraBella

Thinking of you all.

Cx


----------



## Space Chick

Hope he has recovered during his time in pusscat hospital and that he can come home today ((hugs))


----------



## jo-pop

You must be exhausted after all of this. Hope he's back home soon x


----------



## MCWillow

The vet said he actually ate a tiny bit of food this morning on his own, after about 15 minutes fuss from one of the nurses - getting back to his old tricks there 

The vet will be looking down his throat later, and thinks he should be home today, hes going to monitor how he goes.

Its also my mums 60th today, I have a table booked for 7 people for 2pm. The vets close at 3.30pm. I have a feeling I am not going to get all my lunch!


----------



## colliemerles

_so glad he has eaten alittle and sounds abit better, glad he may be able to come home, but it does sound like you may miss your lunch._


----------



## Midnight13

Poor Rowan.... I hope he starts properly picking up when you get him home! You must be knackered from the stress!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Definitely sounds like he's feeling better! :thumbup1:

Hope they find the cause and cure it and let him home later :thumbsup:


----------



## nicolaa123

MCWillow said:


> The vet said he actually ate a tiny bit of food this morning on his own, after about 15 minutes fuss from one of the nurses - getting back to his old tricks there
> 
> The vet will be looking down his throat later, and thinks he should be home today, hes going to monitor how he goes.
> 
> Its also my mums 60th today, I have a table booked for 7 people for 2pm. The vets close at 3.30pm. I have a feeling I am not going to get all my lunch!


Hope he does get to come home..I'm sure your mum will understand :thumbsup:


----------



## buffie

Hope Rowan is home soon and well on the road to recovery xx


----------



## MCWillow

He's home!!!! :thumbup: 

He's so much brighter, he's had a good wander round and is now on his blanky trying to wash the nasty bandage smell off his leg.

There was nothing in his throat at all. Overnight he developed a lump behind his ear, that is full of pus, so we now know he has a cyst. The cyst is very deep rooted, as it developed at the back of his throat, and has now grown which is why he has this small lump behind his ear. He also has a big lump on his neck, which is all part of the same cyst. Its a very strong infection which resisted the first lot of antibiotics.

He is on liquid antibiotics now, and continuing with the Metacam. If these antibiotics dont make much difference there are 2 options. We can go surgically to see whats going on, which the vet would prefer not to do just yet, as there are a lot of complex 'bits' (he used a posh word, but cant remember it), or we can have a CT scan.

He is booked back in on Wednesday for a check up and can decide from there. If these antibiotics work, then we dont have to do either of those things.

Needless to say I didn't get to the restaurant, but mum loved all her pressies, and totally understands, as she said, if it was Tommy (her cat) she wouldnt be going either 

Heres the patient wondering what this horrible green thing is on his leg









And his welcome home (although Blossom was more interested in getting in the carrier!)


----------



## JordanRose

Glad he's home now! Love his little bandage- Spooks had a blue, starry one which lasted 2 minutes. Now his fur's grown back, I miss his bald leg  :lol:

The cyst sounds very painful, I'm not surprised he's been out of sorts! 

I hope he continues to improve at home. Get well soon, Rowan! x


----------



## cats galore

that's fantastic news:thumbsup:. looks like they have found the problem. let's hope rowan goes one way now and is 100% better very soon


----------



## MoggyBaby

Brilliant to see the wee man is back home Hilda and that he more sprightly than he was on Friday. Sorry to hear he has developed a cyst but, if this is what has been at the root of his poorliness, then it is good in that the vets now know what they are dealing with.

Fingers crossed the sooper AB's do their thing and knock the infection on its head.

Did the vets drain out the pus from behind his ear to make him more comfortable?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Woohoo Awesome news that he's home feeling brighter, and they've found a cause! :thumbsup:

Hopefully these antibiotics will work and he won't need to have any further investigations. Do they have any idea yet what may have caused the cyst? 

Welcome home Rowan!  xxx


----------



## nicolaa123

Thank goodness he is home, lets hope the ab's work some magic!!


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh MC I am so so happy for you, and for little Rowan! I love the photos, he looks so unimpressed with that bandage! And, of course, I giggled at Blossommin the second piccie.

Keep up to good work Rowan! Xxx


----------



## MCWillow

They did drain the bit behind his ear.

I asked what could have caused it, and it said he didnt know but it definitely wasnt due to an external injury like a claw or a tooth. It developed deep in the back of his throat, and I guess thats why it was so hard to diagnose when it first started.

He said sometimes abcesses just appear for no reason.

Sorry I keep saying cyst, and its an abcess :blush:

Rowan has just come in and _asked_ me for some food!! He is tucking in to the recovery diet the vet gave me as we speak


----------



## Jenny1966

Welcome home Rowan 


Love the way Willow is giving him a little kiss :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

today is a great day. first Rowan's news and now CC has Blitzy back. what more could we hope for:thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow

OMG!!! I missed CC had Blitzy back - what FANTASTIC news :thumbup:


----------



## cats galore

MCWillow said:


> OMG!!! I missed CC had Blitzy back - what FANTASTIC news :thumbup:


it's just such a brilliant day. i think we need another 'virtual' party tonight


----------



## PetloverJo

That's great news that they have found the problem and he is now on the right antibiotics.

The fact that he is now demanding food seems like he is on the mend. Hopefully you can start to stop worrying and relax a little bit. x


----------



## vivien

Fantastic news MCW you must be over the moon, thank goodness they know what they are dealing with now. 

Viv xx


----------



## carly87

So so glad he's home! That's really wonderful news!


----------



## Space Chick

So glad he's home 

Let's hope being back with his family and having TLC and top notch antibiotics will get him back fighting fit


----------



## buffie

So pleased to read this :thumbsup: Fingers and paws crossed he is on the mend now


----------



## jill3

So glad to hear that Rowan is feeling better and they also know what it is.
It must have been so uncomfortable for him
Must be nice to see him eating again as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Jiskefet

Just let out another cry of joy (the first being when I read that Blitzy was home).

I cannot even be away from the computer to do the laundry :scared:
The momment I go and do the housework, things start happening over here.


----------



## Cazzer

More good news!! Glad it wasn't anything too serious and hope he's back to normal soon!!!


----------



## catcoonz

Yeah Baby Rowen is back home, paws crossed the little man gets better now, poor baby. xxx


----------



## nightkitten

Glad you know now what the source is. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and wipe out the nasty infection.


----------



## sarahecp

*Rowan *​
*Fantastic news MCW that Rowan is home  **So pleased the vet has found out what was wrong and he's asking for food *

*Here's to a speedy recover for your little man xxx*


----------



## groundhogdaze

2 bits of great news today :thumbsup:


----------



## Ianthi

I am glad to hear they've finally got to the bottom of it and these antibiotics manage to zap the infection completely. Is he eating a little better yet? Poor thing must be tired after his stint at the vets so I expect he'll want to sleep more now he's home!


----------



## Chillicat

Its great that he is back home, hopefully he will be on the mend soon.


----------



## MCWillow

Hes eaten half a bowl of the recovery diet they gave me - its similar to AD - its called Recovery Plus Support made by Specific I think. The best bit was he came and asked me for food (he jumps on the sofa, walks over the laptop and sits on the arm of the sofa head butting me when he wants food  )

The AB he is on now is called Veraflox. Hes curled up in his box under the table at the moment, but thats one of his favourite places, and he didn't go in there at all when he was 'hiding' away before


----------



## Jesthar

Jiskefet said:


> Just let out another cry of joy (the first being when I read that Blitzy was home).
> 
> I cannot even be away from the computer to do the laundry :scared:
> The momment I go and do the housework, things start happening over here.


On behalf of anyone still waiting for good news - go and do some more housework, quick! 

So glad they finally got the the root of the problem, MCWillow


----------



## Kitty_pig

So glad he is on the mend hun xxx


----------



## Jansheff

Poor baby, a small abscess makes you feel rotten so no wonder he was poorly with an enormous one. It sounds as though they have finally got to the bottom of it now and he can start to get better, thank goodness.


----------



## Paddypaws

Happy news! I am so glad he is home and feeling better.


----------



## Oscars mam

Just catching up with this! I didn't realise Rowan had been back in the vets. Hope he's well on the road to recovery poor little boy has really been through the mill xx


----------



## Jonescat

Just big smiles and hope it's all straight forward from now on


----------



## colliemerles

_thats great news, very pleased for you,give him a hug from us xxx_


----------



## Lunabuma

Glad to see good news. Xx


----------



## catgeoffrey

We are delighted Rowan is feeling better! good boy Rowan!


----------



## lymorelynn

So pleased to hear that Rowan is making a good recovery  and sending lots of healing thoughts to all of our other poorly cats - get well soon


----------



## MollyMilo

I'm over the moon for you MC! So glad to hear Rowan is back home and on the mend at long last! Xx


----------



## MCWillow

He is still in his box under the table, so I will do some fish for supper and see if the smell tempts him out.

He is at least lifting his head and looking at me and purring when I stroke him, so that is in an improvement in itself.

If this experience doesnt persuede people that indoor cats need insurance as much as outdoor cats nothing will!!


----------



## Joy84

Another great news today 
Hope Rowan is back to his normal self in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## Etienne

So glad for you MCW. Rowan should be able to get stronger by the day now the vet knows what to treat. Just think in a weeks time you could be moaning at him lol


----------



## sharonchilds

Aww bless Rowan, hope he continues to get better quickly now


----------



## buffie

Morning MCW how is the gorgeous Rowan this morning, hope all is well


----------



## MCWillow

buffie said:


> Morning MCW how is the gorgeous Rowan this morning, hope all is well


He is still quite quiet, but when I woke up he was asleep on the end of the bed :thumbup:

He doesnt like the new ABs, wouldnt drink the milk I put them in, so then mixed that with some fish and he ate about half of it. D is under instructions to try and get the rest into him through the day as I am at work.

When I rang D around 12ish he said Rowan was back in his box under the table asleep - poor boy must be shattered, I'm almost falling asleep at my desk today, even my boss said I looked totally drained!


----------



## petergettins

I'm so pleased he's getting better. Keep it up Rowan.
Pete


----------



## Space Chick

Thats hardly surprising McW. try and take it easy yourself x


----------



## PetloverJo

Sending some Sanatogen wine down the line to you. x

Hope things improve soon and Rowan is back to himself.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Great to hear your little man is on the mend  x


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> He is still quite quiet, but when I woke up he was asleep on the end of the bed :thumbup:
> 
> He doesnt like the new ABs, wouldnt drink the milk I put them in, so then mixed that with some fish and he ate about half of it. D is under instructions to try and get the rest into him through the day as I am at work.
> 
> When I rang D around 12ish he said Rowan was back in his box under the table asleep - poor boy must be shattered, I'm almost falling asleep at my desk today, even my boss said I looked totally drained!


Poor chap he has had a rotten time and must be totally p*ssed off by now.Paws crossed he keeps improving and doesnt need any more prodding by nasty vets.


----------



## harrys_mum

so glad the gorgeous rowan is home and getting better.
keep it up rowan, we are all sending our love.
michelle x


----------



## MCWillow

I feel like I've taken one step forward and two steps back.

D has managed to get the rest of his fish down him during the day, but it took a lot or persuasion. He's eaten nothing since lunchtime, and isn't even interested in cat milk.

It wasnt a huge portion either - I did just two fish steaks between the five of them.

He has been in his box under the table for most of the day.

I am doing more fish now in the hope the smell of it cooking might awaken his interest.

Looking at him tonight I feel like how he was yesterday was a figment of my imagination :crying:


----------



## Cats cats cats

there's nothing I can add to what's already been said but I just want you to know I'm thinking of you and Rowan xxx


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh MC I am so sorry  times like this can be so very hard on you and on Rowan. He will get there, don't worry, it'll just take some time is all 

Keep both of your chins up, we are all thinking of you here xxx


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this  I really hoped he'd be better by now! 

HUGS and healing vibes for you and Rowan xX


----------



## sarahecp

Poor Rowan  Really sorry to hear this MCW 

Sending lots more positive and healing vibes to Rowan and really hope he improves very soon xx


----------



## Jenny1966

I really do feel for you both ((hugs))

Remember he's only just started the new AB, so it might take a while for them to work.


----------



## spid

COme on Rowan - eat up sweetie!


----------



## nicolaa123

Come on rowan..even Riley is now tapping his paw waiting for you to get better..his message.." Yo ro, do me favour mate an eat! It ain't worth hassle from our mums..just eat your meds man, make ya feel better, trust me iz know it"


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh sorry to hear that MC

Come on Rowan! Eat up you'll feel a bit better xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Aw bless him! I bet he was happy to be home yesterday and that helped to perk him up! He probably still has pain though so he might still be down for a while yet, but at least they know what they're treating now xx


----------



## Ianthi

MCWillow said:


> .:
> 
> *He doesnt like the new ABs, wouldnt drink the milk I put them in*, so then mixed that with some fish and he ate about half of it. D is under instructions to try and get the rest into him through the day as I am at work.!


Sorry to hear Rowan's not doing so well. I hope he's drinking, though?

I've just spotted the above. Please don't give Veraflox with milk as it can decrease its efficacy-just give it straight from the syringe. If he's still the same tomorrow, then I'd call vets and update them.


----------



## MCWillow

I asked the vet if I could mix it with milk and he said yes 

I had already decided to syringe it tomorrow so hopefully he will start picking up.

He has just eaten some fish, and is now on the sofa.

Should I get some taurine to put on his fish? Its all he's eaten for the last week or so (when he eats), so is there anything I should now be adding to it to make it more 'complete' or better than just fish anyway?

I just feel so helpless.


----------



## catcoonz

Poor Rowan and you, i thought he would be getting better.
All i can suggest but please do ask the others first....would be to give Rowan a vitamin paste to ensure he gets all the minerals etc that he needs.
I give mine Nurish um which has worked for me in the past. xxxxx

sending more healing vibes and hope Rowan feels better tomorrow. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

MCWillow said:


> I just feel so helpless.


Big hugs for you and Rowan ((()))


----------



## Ianthi

MCWillow said:


> I asked the vet if I could mix it with milk and he said yes
> I just feel so helpless.


Well, I've just checked the details on the compendium and it confirms what I thought about not giving it with dairy product (and a whole string of other things) because they can interfere with absorption. At this point I wouldn't take any chances given the length of time this has gone on! Furthermore it says that if no improvements after 3 days then treatment needs to be reconsidered!

Wasn't he eating one of the recovery foods while at the vets? I'd be inclined to try him on this again even in you have to syringe it.


----------



## jenny armour

hi mcwillow have just caught up on poor rowan i do hope he pulls through this and me and the felines are thinking of you and rowan hugs to you both xx


----------



## MCWillow

Ianthi said:


> Well, I've just checked the details on the compendium and it confirms what I thought about not giving it with dairy product (and a whole string of other things) because they can interfere with absorption. At this point I wouldn't take any chances given the length of time this has gone on! Furthermore it says that if no improvements after 3 days then treatment needs to be reconsidered!
> 
> Wasn't he eating one of the recovery foods while at the vets? I'd be inclined to try him on this again even in you have to syringe it.


Yes, and he ate half a tray of the recovery food yesterday, but he just isn't interested in it today. He has had some more fish tonight, and I am going to try some Hills AD to see if he takes to that better than the stuff the vets gave me.

He has an appointment for Wednesday afternoon, but I have already warned my boss I may not be in tomorrow. D was off today so Rowan wasnt on his own, but he is back at work tomorrow.

I will syringe his ABs in the morning, then see how he goes. I do think his temp is staying lower now as his ears are much colder than they were.

I have also been feeling the lump behind his ear to check the size. I thought it felt bigger last night, but at the moment I am so paranoid I don't know if I am imagining it.

I measured it on my thimb pad tonight so I can compare tomorrow morning. If its any bigger at all he will be straight back tomorrow whether he is eating or not.


----------



## Ianthi

I really hope he picks up for you tomorrow. I'd try and syringe him some of the AD and water! 

Check back tomorrow!


----------



## dagny0823

Poor sweet little Rowan! Please feel better and stop worrying your slave so. We're all pulling for you across the pond here, and are sending lots of healing vibes your way, willing you to get better soon.


Just as a side note, what he has sounds a lot like what my OH had about 4 years ago I think it was. The doctors couldn't figure out the cause, but he had a lump behind his ear, full of pus, but no active bacteria (well, they did treat with I think 4 different kinds of ABs). It hurt and he felt crappy---there are all sorts of nooks and crannies in the human skull and I assume feline skulls too, and sometimes things just pool. My theory is that he had a sinus infection and it drained. Anyway, after 2 trips to emergency and 4 days in hospital, lots of draining and testing of said draining, he finally found a doctor who said it doesn't matter what it is, let's just get it out of there. He just made a little slice behind the ear and swabbed and rinsed it all out. The cleaning is what did the trick and although he seems to be kind of prone to things draining into that area when he has a cold or the flu, it hasn't ever come back to the extent that he's gotten a lump again. I hate to suggest surgery as an answer because it is so scary, but it may be that Rowan will just need to have it cleaned out to get better. I was also thinking that all those ABs might be making his tum feel icky and that might account for his up and down appetite. Anyway, I really hope he feels better soon and the vets are able to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Space Chick

I'm so sorry to read the Rowan has taken a step back.

I think you are right to measure the lump and take him back today if need be.

Hope you manage to syringe the ABs OK.

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## LyraBella

Hope he's on the mend soon - thinking of you all.

Cx


----------



## Etienne

Sorry to read Rowan still isn`t eating. Are you able to use a pill gun on him?
What recovery food is it MCW?


----------



## MCWillow

Both his meds are liquid form, I think I would have preferred tablets as the pill pockets worked really well last time!

The vet food is just called Recovery Diet, I should have some AD here tomorrow to try him on.

Hes eaten a little fish this morning, I only have 3 wounds that bled after syringing his ABs, but havent managed to get the Metacam into him yet.


----------



## catcoonz

I hope Rowan starts to pick up today, do try your best to get the metacam into him, ive found a cat in pain wont eat so well.

If i can be of any help just let me know.
With the hills ad food i mix with a little warm water, (cooled boiled) as that gets the smell going, only way mine will eat that, can also mix with slightly warmed milk aswell to make a soup, you may need to syringe the first lot but then hopefully Rowan will start to eat this. xxxxx


----------



## oliviarussian

Thinking of you.... Everything crossed for Rowan, you must be worried sick as this has been going on for ages now (((()))))) x


----------



## Paddypaws

I think Dagny gives good advice...presumably if this abcess is tucked into a bony area there will not be much of a blood supply and thus the ABX can't efficiently get in there and do their job. It seems like the infection needs to be drawn out somehow.... I am sure there are homeopathic remedies which aim to do this, will have a dig around in my books and see if I can find one to recommend.
Could you try applying warm cloths to the area in a kind of poultice way to see if that helps bring things to a head? I have heard that a regular teabag can be used for this purpose a the tannin has a drawing action.( brewed, wet, cooled to warm temperature)


----------



## buffie

MCW If I dont post on the thread please dont think I'm not reading/hoping and praying for some good news ,I just dont have anything more to add to what others and myself have already said.
Paws crossed Rowan will soon be back to his happy self.


----------



## Jiskefet

It is imperative he gets the full dose of AB every time, and if he hasn't had all doses in full so far, he needs to stay on them for a few extra days , so you will need to get at least as many extra doses as nave been partially wasted. If not, all the bacteria in his entire body may become AB-resistent, and if he ever gets an infection again, or passes on the bacteria to SO else, the AB may no longer work.

I would also be in favour of draining and desinfecting the abcess cavity.


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry to hear that Rowan is still suffering. I know when one of mine have been ill I wish I could have it and not them.
I don't know what recovery food your vet has given him but one of my cats had Royal canin recovery food in a tin. (not the foil one ) This was very sloppy and at a push I think you would be able to syringe feed with it.
I know my vets sell this. If you would like try some and can't get any near you I would gladly get you a tin and pop it in the post for you.


----------



## ella

I really hope he picks up soon



jill3 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Rowan is still suffering. I know when one of mine have been ill I wish I could have it and not them.
> I don't know what recovery food your vet has given him but one of my cats had Royal canin recovery food in a tin. (not the foil one ) This was very sloppy and at a push I think you would be able to syringe feed with it.


Hills A/D is similar and you can add water to syringe feed if needed (I did this for several weeks with Henry) The A/D smells REALLY strong (I'm veggie and it made me gag) and helped to kick start his appetite quite quickly - but it is quite fatty. Once he was happier, I made it quite soupy and he would lap it too. I always left soft food (plus some biscuits) out, just because I didn't want Henry to loose the concept of food and the ability to lap.

If you know he likes another food, another option is to blitz that in the processor and add water until it's gloopy enough to syringe / lap.


----------



## Jesthar

*hugs*

C'mon, Rowan - take your meds like a good boy, eat your food, and GET BETTER!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

I really hope Rowan turns a corner soon. I am thinking of you both MC xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

MCWillow said:


> I asked the vet if I could mix it with milk and he said yes
> 
> I had already decided to syringe it tomorrow so hopefully he will start picking up.
> 
> He has just eaten some fish, and is now on the sofa.
> 
> *Should I get some taurine to put on his fish? Its all he's eaten for the last week or so (when he eats), so is there anything I should now be adding to it to make it more 'complete' or better than just fish anyway?*
> 
> I just feel so helpless.


I think for a week or two , an unbalanced diet won't really do any harm  however, if you're worried , I have a tub of taurine powder I can send you  xx


----------



## jenny armour

surely it shouldnt matter if he is only eating fish, at least he is eating it which is better than nothing. how is he mcwillow?


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry I didnt update sooner - I came home at lunch time, and got him to take his Metacam. I fell asleep on the sofa after trying to tempt him with some more fish.

I left some recovery food in a dish by him when I left for work, it was empty when I got in at 1, but that doesn't mean it was Rowan who ate it, although the others were all munching raw when I left.

He has drunk a little broth, not much but a little bit.

I am doing some fish in a minute to see if he will eat a little more of that.

I've tried putting food in the blender with water, and he will have a little lap but not much.

His lump doesn't seem any bigger, but also doesnt seem any smaller.

Thank you to everyone for all the offers of help, and for all your well wishes.

Please don't think I will think you don't care if you don't post. I'm updating because I know you all want to know how he is doing, not because I want a really long thread!

I'm very grateful for all the replies I have had, and all the suggestions and advice you have given me.

But to be honest I would rather be ignored by you all for ever more than to have had to start this thread in the first place - if you know what I mean! xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry McWillow but i will be asking every day about Rowan. xxxx


----------



## buffie

I didnt believe you would think I didnt care but I just wanted to be sure you knew that I am keeping a close eye on events and updates.


----------



## MCWillow

I was just waiting for the fish to cool down when Rowan came into the living room and sat looking at me - the start of his 'Operation Get Mum To Feed Me'.

Stage two is normally jumping up to walk over the laptop, but I didn't let him get that far, I was straight in the kitchen mashing it, and he was actually meowing for it :thumbup:

He only ate half a bowl, but I'm sure his stomach must have shrunk a bit by now, the rest is in the fridge for later.

I'm so happy and pleased with him! He is back on his blanky in the kitchen now


----------



## Jenny1966

:thumbup: good boy Rowan, keep it up


----------



## Treaclesmum

Yay Well Done Rowan!!! :thumbsup:

Looks like he is bouncing back now, keep it up Rowan!

Maybe he can send some messages to Jumpy to make sure he eats up his prescription Sensitivity food!


----------



## nicolaa123

Good news!! Lets hope it continues


----------



## sarahecp

Great news  really hope he continues to improve xx


----------



## jenny armour

great news for rowan.
do you think he could be hungry but the abscess is putting him off because of the pain?


----------



## MCWillow

I _definitely_ think the pain is putting him off eating, which is why I keep doing the fish, its soft and I can mash it with extra water.

I also know that if anything will tempt him to eat it will be fish, he loves it.

He came to tell me he was hungry about 4 hrs after I got the Metacam into him, its shame he can only have it every 24 hours, because there is definite window where the pain is bearable enough for him to eat.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Poor boy  The only thing you can do is feed him as much fish as he wants in that time window when he perks up, and then he can rest when the pain comes back again. I hope the abx start getting rid of the abscess soon. i wonder what has caused it


----------



## catcoonz

Good boy Rowan, keep eating all the fish and take the metacam.xxx


----------



## MCWillow

Treaclesmum said:


> Poor boy  The only thing you can do is feed him as much fish as he wants in that time window when he perks up, and then he can rest when the pain comes back again. I hope the abx start getting rid of the abscess soon.* i wonder what has caused it*


They said it was just one of those things 

There is no external cause for it. Its a deep tissue abcess, and sometimes they just occur.

He has an appointment for 3pm tomorrow. Hopefully the vet can tell better than me whether or not the secondary swelling has reduced, because that will mean the ABs are starting to work.

If not, I think the next step is a CT scan, and then probably surgery :crying:


----------



## Cats cats cats

How is the handsome Rowan today ?


----------



## Space Chick

Hope it goes well at the vets today. I will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## MCWillow

Managed to get him to take his ABs, he wouldnt eat or drink anything this morning, and fought syringing so hes not really had anything. I left some fish and recovery diet food near him, and some broth, hopefully he will have something but I really doubt it.

Will try him on fish again at lunch time.

No change really. Appt is at 3pm.


----------



## Etienne

Hope all goes well with Rowans vet visit


----------



## Booties

Missed the original thread, but now that I'm up to date;

Wishing you guys all the best today 
Hope he's fine and dandy again in no time at all! x


----------



## Kitty_pig

Oh mc I really hope all goes well today we will all be thinking of you here xxxx


----------



## Quinzell

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Good luck at the vets I am thinking of you both xxxxx


----------



## Ianthi

I'm wondering (and hoping) he's eaten for you at this point.

If you feel pain is a problem ( though I think it might be a combination of things at this stage ) I'd mention this to the vets as it would be a shame if this was what was preventing him from eating-hopefully they'll be able to provide an alternative medication. We really need to get his appetite back on tract at this point so should cover all bases! 

Good luck with the visit!


----------



## koekemakranka

Am still following this. Sorry he is not better yet. Keep us posted please.


----------



## MCWillow

He's just had his Metacam, a drink of broth, and a small amount of fish.

Does anyone know where the lymph nodes are? 

I have just felt he has lumps behind both ears now, if its the abscess its spreading.

I was just very gently stroking his back when he meowed (not his normal meow) and walked away a few steps then sat with his back to me. Then he layed on his side.

Am I right in thinking this might be a sign of pain?

I really hope the vets are running on time, I don't know how much more I can stand of seeing him like this. Its two weeks today since I first noticed him being quiet, so I guess thats when it first started.


----------



## colliemerles

_i am so sorry to hear he is still unwell . you must be worried sick, poor boy, i have everything crossed he starts to feel better soon._


----------



## sharonchilds

Im sorry i have no idea about lymph nodes, just wanted to say good luck at the vets and i hope you get some positive answers.
Its a very stressful time for you, so big hugs and lots of warm positive vibes for poor Rowan. x


----------



## Ianthi

Here's a link to some information about lymph nodes! Can't find the diagram I have, sorry!

Location of Lymph Nodes in a Cat's Body | eHow.com

I certainly hope the abscess isn't spreading!  As you mention, this has gone one far too long at this point!


----------



## Space Chick

Lymph nodes are just behind the ears in humans, so assume they are with cats too although I don't know McW.

That does sound like he's in pain, poor sweetheart.

This must be really draining for you. I hope the vets will be able to help him further xx


----------



## petergettins

Poor Rowan, it seems like he is in some kind of pain. You're probably at the vets now, so as I'm typing this, I hope there's good news.
Sending you both good vibes


----------



## MCWillow

He's being referred to a specialist for blood tests and a CT scan. It should be for tomorrow or Friday.

I was right, he has developed another lump, and the original lump is bigger, as is the one on his throat.

Lymphoma and auto immune disorder were mentioned. He sampled each lump, and although there is pus, there is no bacteria, which made he mention the auto immune possibility. This was after he mentioned Lymphoma.

He wet himself in the carrier on the way home, he's never done that before, and when he got out and I saw, thats what made me break down completely.

I need to be strong for him, but I'm a complete wreck right now


----------



## petergettins

Hang on in there McW. I know it must be heartbreaking, but we're all here with you. Let's hope that the scans show what they need to and that they can operate to get rid of them all.
Come on Rowan you can do it fella
Pete


----------



## Calinyx

Oh McW, you are doing everything that you can for poor Rowan. Hopefully by ruling out problems, they will quickly find out what is going on with your poor boy

Hugs from us.


----------



## Ianthi

Firstly, the only reason I liked your post was because of the referral to the specialist because even though I'm very sorry to read about the other lump, at least now you'll be getting some good treatment for Rowan. These people are usually on the ball! Do you know which ones you're going to? Hopefully the one nearby.

I wouldn't worry too much about lymphoma though. Infection is far more likely with that high termperature.

It's been such a rough ride for you both and my heart goes out to you! At least from now on you'll get some answers! 

Stay strong. We'll all be here for you.


----------



## MCWillow

We're going to the one you mentioned. There is a closer one but the vet said this one is better, so I said we'd go there.

His temp is 40.5 today, so its not going down at all. They have stopped the Metacam in case they need to start cortisol (?).


----------



## welshjet

Only just come back and had a run down with moggs.

Poor Rowan, hope they get it sorted asap for him.hugs to you and oh and keep strong

Clare xxx


----------



## Jenny1966

((hugs))

I wish there was something I could do xx


----------



## Ianthi

Let us know when you get an appointment though normally these can be obtained very quickly. Yes you can't prescribe steroids (in case of auto-immune I'd imagine) and Metacam simultaneously. 

You're doing the right thing! It may appear a daunting prospect but honestly, I'd much prefer this than hear your current vets were just trying that and that! Be glad of the insurance though as these places are expensive!!

Try not to worry too much though. I'm fairly sure the scan will help to pinpoint things very quickly and you'll have some answers very soon. 

Keep posting if it helps!


----------



## jill3

My heart goes out to you both. It is just the worse thing to see your pet in so much discomfort.
Really praying that the specialist can find what's wrong and start treatment as soon as.
We are all here for you. Keep strong. 
Positive vibes on the way to you both xx


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh Hon  Whatever this Is Rowan has youth on his side and will beat this!!
Come on Rowan 

Hugs to you both xx


----------



## sharonchilds

Thinking of you both and sending hugs x


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh McW! Poor you and poor little Rowan. I am sure the referral specialists will be able to give you the answers you need and the treatment that Rowan needs to make him well again.


----------



## oliviarussian

How heartbreaking for you... Fingers crossed you get some positive news from the specialist and you can start treating whatever is wrong with him (()))


----------



## Kitty_pig

Oh lovely Im so so sorry. At least they are running test they seem to be very on the ball in getting him sorted. Really hope he is feeling better soon. Hang in there hunni we are here if you need anyone to talk to xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Aww no!  It is always such a worry to see them in discomfort for a long time yet be unable to do anything about it  At least he is getting seen by a Specialist now, and hopefully the lack of improvement and spreading of abscess will mean they speed up their treatment for him xxx


----------



## buffie

I am so desperatley sorry to read this news,I really just dont know what to say except I'm hoping with all my heart that you get a diagnosis soon and Rowan can get the treatment he needs.
If a forum full of good wishes can help then Rowan will soon be well again .Take care of yourself, Rowan and the rest of the furbabes need you xx


----------



## MCWillow

Thank you everyone xxx

He has an appointment at 1pm tomorrow, they have just phoned me.


----------



## sarahecp

Thinking of you both and send more positive and healing vibes to Rowan xx

(((Hugs))) xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Sending you the biggest hugs MC and Rowan too  I don't know what else to say except that i am thinking of you and hope that Rowan is well again soon ((()))


----------



## Rachel64

Sending positive vibes your way. I'm so sorry you must be worried sick. I hope you get some good results from the specialist.


----------



## nightkitten

Keeping all fingers and paws crossed for you.

About the lymphoma. I don't know anything about lymphoma in cats but if it is similar to lymphoma in humans I can definitely tell you that the lymphs only grow but do NOT get infected. They do not contain any puss at all. I know this from personal experience so am 100% sure on this one.


----------



## PetloverJo

Thinking of you and Rowan, you must be at you wits end. Glad he has got a quick referral though.

Thinking of you all. Sorry I can't think of anything else to say. So I found a little verse for you to read to young Rowan.

Someone remembers, someone cares;
Your name is whispered in someone's prayers.

Until the sun comes out again for you,
our umbrella is big enough for us all.

"If we had a flower for everytime we thought of you,
We would walk forever in an enormous garden"

We think about you constantly,
whether it's with our mind or our heart.

Sometimes we just need to know that people care.
If this is one of those times,
We're one of those people!

We don't doubt that you can get through it alone,
but why should you have to?
We're here for you just as you've always been there for them.

If knowing that we care
helps the healing process...
...then you should be
feeling better already.​
By Unknown words adjusted a little bit.


----------



## vivien

I am so sorry to hear that Rowan is still not well. Last summer you may remember Max had to be tested for lymphoma, I thought it was a simple case of him being constipated he just suddenly started struggling to go to the toilet and loads of liquid was coming out of his rear end where he was trying to go. The vet gave him an enema and then checked him with an X-ray and his lymph node was so swollen that it had bent his colon and it looked like a u bend, all this started about 2 in the afternoon and by 6pm he had had a major operation to do a biopsy on the swollen lymph node. It turned out to be his lymph node had swollen because of an infection. As they started him on strong antibiotics straight after the op. Ianthi helped me through that at the time as I like you didn't know where to turn. Sorry for the long post but I thought if you knew about Max it might be of some help to you. Positive vibes coming your way for you and Rowan ((((((( hugs)))))) 

Viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Oh MCW :sad: huge hugs from us & everything very tightly crossed for some better news when the specialist has seen him tomorrow xxx


----------



## nicolaa123

Oh, I wish there was some thing I could say to make you feel better..

Sending lots of positive vibes your way..x


----------



## Space Chick

Sending you both all my love xx


----------



## Etienne

Wishing you and Rowan all the best for tomorrow


----------



## jenny armour

i dont know what else to say that hasnt already been said, but keep us in touch with his progress xx


----------



## MCWillow

I just spoke to PetPlan and they are happy to pay the clinic direct, thats one small weight off my mind anyway.

I wonder if I should give him his ABs in the morning or not?
I won't feed him after 9 tonight (not that he is really eating anyway!), I just want to make sure everything is ready to go and they don't have to wait to do any tests.

Hopefully I can tempt him with some fish before he isn't allowed anything else.

I apologise in advance for inane posts - you lot are actually keeping me sane at the moment - theres something you won't see in black and white very often! xxx


----------



## Space Chick

We are all here for you McW.... You post whatever you want and we will listen and respond xx


----------



## Cazzer

so sorry to hear Rowan is still not well. how many AB's has he had???? Hoping that you get some answers tomorrow and that it is easily treatable x x


----------



## Treaclesmum

Petplan are great, they normally pay the vets direct for anything over 80 quid I think  xx


----------



## MCWillow

Cazzer said:


> so sorry to hear Rowan is still not well. how many AB's has he had???? Hoping that you get some answers tomorrow and that it is easily treatable x x


He had a Convenia jab on 8th Feb, and hes been on Veraflox since 16th Feb.

They haven't worked, but then there is no bacteria in his lumps/abcesses, so I guess it wouldn't.

The vet said to carry on with them anyway, and the clinic will do a lot more blood tests tomorrow and a CT scan (he thinks)


----------



## Misi

Darling Rowan, dear MCW, we're thinking of you. All the best for tomorrow from Me, Simba and Leila xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jonescat

Best wishes to you both - hoping the specialists can do their thing tomorrow and tell you what is going on and get poor Rowan better.


----------



## catcoonz

I know its hard to do this but try and stay strong for Rowan, specialists will know what is wrong and then Rowan can be back on the path to recovery.
we are all thinking of you both and hope tomorrow you have some better news.
Be prepared that they may keep Rowan in and wish to administer antibiotics via drip. I have everything crossed for you and Rowan and will check back tomorrow hopefully with some news that will make you feel a litle less worried. xxx


----------



## Jiskefet

MCWillow said:


> He had a Convenia jab on 8th Feb, and hes been on Veraflox since 16th Feb.
> 
> They haven't worked, but then there is no bacteria in his lumps/abcesses, so I guess it wouldn't.
> 
> The vet said to carry on with them anyway, and the clinic will do a lot more blood tests tomorrow and a CT scan (he thinks)


There probably will be no bacteria in the pus, as pus mostly consists of granulocytes and fagocytes that attack and digest bacteria and die of the toxins produced in that digestive process. If there are bacteria present in the pus it means the blood cells died before fully digesting them.

But there may still be live bacteria elsewhere in the body, outside the abcess or in the abcess walls. As long as there is still pus being produced, the body is still fighting the infection.


----------



## Chillicat

So sorry to hear that Rowan is still unwell. Good luck with appointment tomorrow. Thinking of you both.


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> I apologise in advance for inane posts - *you lot are actually keeping me sane at the moment* - theres something you won't see in black and white very often! xxx


Well go figure................. There's a first time for everything!!!!! :lol: :lol:



.


----------



## Jenny1966

MoggyBaby said:


> Well go figure................. There's a first time for everything!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Knew if we stayed here long enough, it was bound to happen eventually!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Jenny1966 said:


> Knew if we stayed here long enough, it was bound to happen eventually!


We'd best make the most of it. I can guarantee it will be a temporary experience!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Jenny1966 said:


> Knew if we stayed here long enough, it was bound to happen eventually!


Yeah but this is _me_ we are talking about don't forget....

My version of sane is probably a looooong way from anyone elses


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Yeah but this is _me_ we are talking about don't forget....
> 
> My version of sane is *probably* a looooong way from anyone elses


Hilda's getting her mucking fords wuddled again. She means "Definitely"!!!! :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

Bliddy 'eck - ya know 'oo ya mates are in ya hour of need dontcha??  :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966

:thumbup: hey with friends like us ........... :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966

I thought this rather apt


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Bliddy 'eck - ya know 'oo ya mates are in ya hour of need dontcha??  :lol:


*Is you dissin' us sister???*










:lol:


----------



## JordanRose

Sending lots of good luck vibes for tomorrow's appointment! I hope they get to the bottom of it, once and for all! x


----------



## MoggyBaby

Jenny1966 said:


> :thumbup: hey with friends like us ........... :lol:












:thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow

Now look what you made me do - barstewards! :001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966

Hang on a minute ..............


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Now look what you made me do - barstewards! :001_wub:


Och she's lost it now!!!!

I'm off tae ma bed!!!!!

There's nothing worse than a soppy drunk!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## ella

Hi McW, I hope it all goes well tomorrow

Just wondered if it;s worth asking for a steroid dose - if it's autoimmune that should help with dampen the inflammation (and might help with appetite)

Good luck

e


----------



## MCWillow

Yes my vet mentioned earlier about cortisol.

He wanted me stop the Metacam in case the clinic want to start cortisol, but I guess it all depends on what results they get.

Thank you x


----------



## Purple~Haze

Sorry there is not better news McWillow. Glad you don't have to wait long for the specialist's appointment. Hope they are able to help. Thinking of you and Rowan and sending tons of love and hugs xoxo


----------



## catgeoffrey

Oh no! We are away at the moment on a mini-break and have just seen this update. Poor Rowan! Hope it goes well tomorrow! Ruxpin & Geoffrey send their live from their holiday home/cattery!


----------



## MCWillow

All food and drink now out of his way, not that it makes a difference, he has shown no interest since lunchtime 

I just want him to feel better, he looks so sad, my poor baby x


----------



## nicolaa123

Big big hugs for you both..x


----------



## auspiciousmind

Hi MC
Just wanted to let you know I've been following this thread everyday just didn't know what to say! Fingers crossed for Rowan and a big big big BIG hug for you.. It's like being on a never ending roller coaster ...!

Hugs for Rowan xxx


----------



## Miri

Thinking of you and really hoping that Rowan starts to feel better soon. *Hugs*


----------



## vivien

Thinking of you and Rowan today sending both big hugs

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thinking of you both today xxx


----------



## carly87

Have just caught up on this. I'm off work from 12:30 today, so if you need hand holding, I'll be on the end of the phone.


----------



## Kitty_pig

Hope all goes well today lovely x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Good luck today I am thinking of you both. Xxxx massive hugs xxxx


----------



## MollyMilo

Thinking of you both today xx


----------



## jill3

Paws and fingers crossed for you both today xxx


----------



## Ianthi

Hope the appointment goes well today!

You asked about giving the ABs earlier (assume you've called vets) but sometimes when being referred they advise stopping meds as sometimes can interfere with diagnosis, though I wouldn't worry to much about this! 

Good luck!


----------



## GemCheri

Poor wee scone , hope the specialist can get to the bottom of gorgeous Rowan's problems and he is feeling better ASAP . Big hugs to you both, il be thinking of you all day  x


----------



## Quinzell

Every time I read this thread I hope for good news. I'm really hoping that the next update is a good one.

Thinking of you both. Poor little Rowan


----------



## AlfiesArk

fingers crossed for you and Rowen. xxx


----------



## Space Chick

was checking in to see if there was an update.

You are both constantly in my thoughts xx


----------



## Jansheff

Thinking about you and Rowan and hope you get some answers.


----------



## Ianthi

Ditto. I keep postponing going out until I hear an update. 

Fingers crossed we'll have some very good news soon. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Jesthar

Ditto too - good job my boss isn't in this week to see how often I'm refreshing the forum... 

Really, really hope it's good news!


----------



## welshjet

Hope all going ok for you today.

I know its hard, but try and relax for Rowan.

Hugs to you all. Xxx


----------



## MCWillow

I have just got home - we stopped for a large glass of wine after we left the hospital.

I must have looked a right state, but oh well.

He will be at the hospital all weekend, then he can come home depending on when they get the results of all the tests back.

He is having: blood tests, lymph node needle aspirates, chest and abdominal imaging, lymph node biopsies and a feeding tube in his neck.

The consultant thinks it is most likely cancer.

I will talk to you later, I can't talk right now x


----------



## Space Chick

Oh darling  Heartbroken for you 

Hope it won't be as bad as you suspect xxx


----------



## TickettyBoo

Oh, McW, I am so, so sorry to hear this 
I don't know what to say except I will be thinking of you and hoping that they are wrong.


----------



## carly87

Big hugs to you. I was afraid it might be this. Remember, I'm here if you need me.


----------



## vivien

Oh no I hope they are wrong Hun. 

Viv xx


----------



## ella

Oh no,

So sorry to hear this. We're all rooting for you


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh dearest MC  I am very sorry for this news in Rowans health. You must be devastated  we all here in our household are sending love, hugs, and massive positive vibes for you and Rowan, and thinking optimistically that, if it is the worst, he will make a great recovery. Please pm me if you need me, anytime, even if I don't have the answers I'm here to listen. 

Love from us all xxx


----------



## Cazzer

So sorry to hear this I thought it could be as it's exactly same scenario as we had last year with my Persian sassie who had a facial abscess that didn't heal and spread. She was an old girl though. really hoping for a positive outcome for you x x x

Thinking of you


----------



## Ianthi

I'd wait until you have more conclusive results before worrying yourself silly! I can imagine you're feeling shocked but try to stay positive!

In addition, if they're considering cancer it's more likely lymphoma and I'll say this again and again, there are far worse things to have than this and I mean this. It's one of the more treatable ones and I know they have a good oncologist working there!

Rowan is only a youngster and he's got time on his side! Take care.


----------



## dagny0823

I know this is really scary, but try to stay calm and not worry too much, and as Ianthi has pointed out, if it is lymphoma, that's one of the best cancer diagnoses you can get. It's very treatable.

I hate to bang on about human/cat similarities, but when my OH was in the hospital for that similar abscess, they brought up lymphoma almost immediately for the same reasons. We spent a couple of days just in pieces worrying about it and it turned out not to even be lymphoma. He just needed the abscess to be drained and cleaned--they mentioned taking out the lymph node too, but they ended up leaving it. Anyway, it may turn out you're worrying yourself sick for nothing, and even if it is lymphoma, they can treat Rowan. Try to stay positive and strong and you've got all of us, plus your gorgeous babies to cuddle, and a really wonderful guy too. There's lots of love and positive vibes coming from all over the globe your way. Big virtual hugs.


----------



## jenny armour

i am really sorry to hear this mcwillow. when you mentioned that these abscesses keeping coming up in other placdes, made me think - tumours.


----------



## Jenny1966

Nothing I say will stop you hurting or worrying, he's your baby 


I mean it when I say I am here if you need me, anything at all.


((hugs)) to you and D xx


----------



## petergettins

I know it's impossible, but try not to worry and let's see what the tests say. It sounds from what others have said the lymphoma is treatable, so in a way if it is cancer, let's hope that's what it is. Keep strong and positive, big vibes from me & the Bandit girl


----------



## lymorelynn

No words, just the biggest hugs possible (((())))


----------



## Jesthar

*hugs* Don't have any words, but *hugs*


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh McW, it is a diagnosis that we all fear....I do hope that they are wrong and it is something which can be more easily dealt with.
Hugs from me and my gang.
xx


----------



## spid

Big Hugs Lassie -  (can't say any more, sorry)


----------



## Etienne

No words from me but thinking about you and Rowan, take care


----------



## Ianthi

jenny armour said:


> i am really sorry to hear this mcwillow. when you mentioned that these abscesses keeping coming up in other placdes, made me think - tumours.


Don't know why you'd think this since abscesses aren't tumours. Anyway we're talking about swollen lymph nodes here and not tumours, per see!


----------



## Miri

*Big hugs* to you and gentle hugs to Rowan. Let's hope that either it isn't cancer or that it's a treatable one.


----------



## PetloverJo

Remember they always have to give you the worst case scenario, just to prepare you, they haven't done the tests yet so they may be wrong. 

Big Hugs. xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Big hugs.....Try not to worry until you have the results back, at this present time the vet is only guessing, i know its hard and we are all with you. xxxx


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

Oh my goodness - I am so sorry to be reading this. My thoughts go out to you and your fluffy family. I don't know what to say in the way of comfort - I'm just so sorry xxx


----------



## AlfiesArk

awww hun, massive massive hugs for you all!!! I know there's nothing we can say but we are all thinking of you and rowan and hoping for the best outcome. xxx


----------



## MCWillow

Thay have just phoned me - very fast workers!

They aspirated the three biggest lumps, and got the oncologist to look them.

*She can't see any cancer cells!*

Just lots of white blood cells.

He is currently under a GA. They are removing an entire lymph node (rather than just a biopsy) for the pathologist, doing a full body CT scan and inserting the feeding tube.

There is a very rare autoimmune disorder seen in dogs, and extremely rarely in cats (they've never seen a cat with it), that attacks the lymph nodes in the head and neck only. It has a Japanese name which he said he wasn't going to try and pronounce.

They think that this is what Rowan has, and if it is they can treat it with steroids.

They are doing the CT scan just to make sure there are no tumours anywhere at all.

More tears here, but happier ones this time.

They are going to ring me later this evening to let me know how he's doing xx


----------



## NEW2CATS

wow that was quick, great news


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

OH MY WORD! The ups and downs you're experiencing are crazy! I don't know about a glass - I think you deserve a bottle of wine after all this!

This is incredible news!!!! If it is the crazy Japanese disorder is it literally just a case of a course of seroids, or is there more long term care? No cancer cells though is INCREDIBLE news!

I'll be thinking about you tonight xx

erm edit - that sounded creepy "thinking about you tonight" I meant whilst I'm out and away from the forum....


----------



## catcoonz

That is good news its not cancer.
Stay strong McWillow im sure Rowan will be back home safe and back to running aound soon. xxxxx


----------



## Jenny1966

:thumbup: great news!!

He obviously still has a long way to go, but no cancer cells has to be the news you were waiting for 

So happy for you all. Come on Rowan, keep it up and get home soon


----------



## Rachel64

Oh that is good news


----------



## MCWillow

Well, theres no cancer cells they can* see*.

I am guessing they will still be testing for cancer and looking for it.

I don't know about long term, but he did say (while we were there) that if its autoimmune then they can treat with steroids, but that doesn't mean it wont flare up again. But if it is that, at least my vets will be aware and know how to treat it.

I guess I will know more later this evening when he's looked at the CT scan and updates me.

I am just holding on to 'no cancer cells were seen' for now, but I'm aware we aren't at the end of the road yet.


----------



## LyraBella

Everything crossed for you and the lovely Rowan - hoping it's the best news it can be.

Cx


----------



## Jansheff

OMG what a roller coaster! Have been working on and off today, just got back in and read both messages together - the first one thought 'Oh, no' only to read the second one minutes later!

So pleased it's sounding more positive than it was a while ago and that they're finally getting to the bottom of it all.

EDIT - just read the third one now and hope the news stays good when they phone you later.


----------



## dagny0823

Leave it to the most special little boy to develop a rare and special disorder. If it does turn out to be this auto-immune thing, perhaps there are ways to manage herbally or holistically or with even daily doses of pro-biotics and enzymes so he doesn't have to take so many steroids. No matter what, it sounds manageable, so I'm sticking with my feeling that all the positive energy of PF is helping him.


----------



## Space Chick

Glad the news is sounding positive McW :biggrin:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

(((BIG HUGS!))) for both you and beautiful Rowen I really hope the tests come back ok 


We are all here if you need us xxxxx


----------



## buffie

Nothing I can say is going to make this any easier,if I could help you by easing some of your pain and worry I would.
Sending all the positive vibes I can to Rowan and hugs to you and your OH.


----------



## sarahecp

Keeping everything crossed here for Rowan. 

Sending even more positive and healing vibes xxx

((((((Hugs)))))) xxxx


----------



## Jiskefet

Poor Rowan....

Could this be Vogt-Koyanagi-Harada syndrome?


----------



## jill3

Oh Gosh. Been out all Day and just catching up with all the posts.
I am so glad there are no cancer cells. 
Once they find out what treatment to give I hope your little Rowan will soon perk up.
You will soon have him home and we are all praying that with help from the vets, specialists and of course the care and Love from his Mum and Dad he will make a full recovery.


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

They cant see anything on the CT scan (I can't believe how fast this is running).

Every single one of his lymph nodes is enlarged, so that rules out the Japanese syndrome, but its almost certainly autoimmune.

He had one node removed and his feeding tube is in place. They will start feeding him tonight when he's a bit less groggy. He is on pain relief, but I dont know what, just that it isnt Metacam.

They are waiting for the results of the node they removed before they start him on steroids, but they probably wont have them til Monday. If his fever increases they will start the steroids before Monday, but don't want to if they can help it.


----------



## lymorelynn

More hugs ((())) and lots of positive thoughts for Rowan.


----------



## Jonescat

Hang on in there McWillow. It sounds like they are getting somewhere at last, and hopefully you will know what you are dealing with soon. I think you will be very tired tonight with all that's gone on today. 

More healing vibes to Rowan ....


----------



## Kitty_pig

Oh god love him  Everything crossed still for him glad theyre moving things along so quickly. Big massive fat pregnant cuddles xxxxx


----------



## nightkitten

Just to say we are here still thinking of you and sending you big hugs


----------



## Jiskefet

I didn't believe he had Vogt-Koyanagi-Harada in the first place, as it doesn't usually cause abcesses, it affects the eyes and skin, mostly, as it targets melanocytes (pigment cells).

And a lymph node aspirate showing lots of white blood cells definitely points to a reactive process, NOT cancer, so it would definitely be bacterial, viral or auto-immune in origin. It would be rather unusual for a lymph node to be reactive as well as showing a metastasis of some tumour....
Besides, the original tumour would in all likelihood have shown up on the CT.

Rowan is still quite young, so if they can control the auto-immune disease for now, he may still grow over it, if it is not a genetic flaw.

All fingers and paws crossed, here........

Come on Rowan, perk up!


----------



## Lel

Your poor boy, and poor you, what an ordeal this is turning into. Sending positive vibes to you and hoping they find a way to treat whatever is wrong so Rowan is back to his normal self. Everything you've been told so far sounds positive, and it sounds like he's getting the best care, keep your chin up xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Sending many healing vibes and hugs xxx


----------



## MontyMaude

Sounds like he is getting the best care possible that a kitty cat can get (well apart from being with you and his shipmates)

I hope he is home soon and we'll keep fingers and furry paws here crossed for him.


----------



## Treaclesmum

It's great news that they can't see any cancer! :thumbup1:

I hope they figure out the best treatment for Rowan soon, at least he will be getting his strength back whilst he's being fed at the vets. Jumpy says hurry up Rowan and get better bro! :cornut:


----------



## MollyMilo

PetloverJo said:


> Remember they always have to give you the worst case scenario, just to prepare you, they haven't done the tests yet so they may be wrong.
> 
> Big Hugs. xxxx


Big hugs MC!

This is so true what Petloverjo says. I work in a a human baby unit and the number of times I have comforted parents that have been given the worse possible scenario is unreal. It is doctors/vets rules to do this!

Keep positive sweetie xx

Edit: it's not usually what the doctors think! 
My first Siamese had diarreah for like the first month we had her. She walked around and it just fell from her  I was young so not know the exact treatment but I did know the vet wanted to pts my 16 week old kitten!!! .... Some more antibiotics did the tick.. Apart from the odd cat fight absess that was her only ilnness which she fully reovered fom and Mai Ling was with us for another 16 yrs!


----------



## Etienne

This must be agonising for you MCW. I bet as I would you want to give him lots of hugs right now


----------



## nicolaa123

Come on rowan..we need to read now how much better you are doing please.. Big hugs x


----------



## ella

Hi McW

Great news about the cancer (lack of). These vets are very prompt!

If its autoimmune, steroids are one option but long term they might consider other immunosuppressive drugs instead. (Am also a rare autoimmune condition sufferer!)


Rowan is definitely one in a million!!


----------



## welshjet

Vets seem to be keeping you well posted, which in itself is a good thing as its keeps your mind focussed on what they are finding and not just what ifs.

Keep us posted MCW and keep positive for that gorgeous boy of yours.

Hugs to you all from here xxx


----------



## Misi

So glad they can't see any cancer. I hope he turns a corner this weekend. Big hugs and hang in there, both of you. 'Scuse me, I need to go and blow my nose, now...
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MCWillow

Thank you all so much, you probably don't realise how much your well wishes and support mean to me, and how much they are helping me get through this.

I think the PF healing vibes are working so far, keep them up 

He is being treated here N.D.S.R. North Downs Specialist Referrals - Home Page , they have been amazing so far, I can't believe how fast they have been working on him.

The consultant I saw (Fabio) has been the one to call me himself each time, and has said he will call me in the morning just to let me know how the night goes. He's told me he is off at the weekend, and he will give me the name of whoever is looking after Rowan at the weekend.

I'm so glad I have insurance (although I would find the money if I didn't), this place is like the Harley Street of vets.

Now I just need my baby home, walking over my keyboard to tell me he's hungry - I will never moan at him for doing that again!


----------



## catcoonz

More healing vibes being sent your way.
Im sure Rowan will be back home soon walking over your keyboard and remember you promised never to moan about it lol. xxxxxxxx


----------



## jenny armour

Ianthi said:


> Don't know why you'd think this since abscesses aren't tumours. Anyway we're talking about swollen lymph nodes here and not tumours, per see!


i thought because it was lumps abscesses, could be tumours, sorry i spoke


----------



## TickettyBoo

Sending all the healing thoughts your way Rowan. Get well soon little guy x x


----------



## Chillicat

Been at work all day so only just catching up with this thread. I have never gone from sadness to relief for anyone so quickly before. Sending more healing vibes for Rowan hope he has a good weekend and you get more positive news.


----------



## Alaskacat

Well it sounds like Rowan is getting the very best possible care, I hope you get good news very soon. 

You must be under an awful amount of stress and I hope you are OK. Sending healing vibes to Rowan and support to yourself.


----------



## nicolaa123

Healing vibes coming rowans way x


----------



## Miri

I'm so very glad that they haven't been able to find a tumour! It sounds like he is in good hands and I hope you get positive news soon. *More hugs plus some virtual alcohol coming your way*


----------



## Paddypaws

Great news!!!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Joy84

Great news :thumbup1:
Hope he gets better soon!
Sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## sharonchilds

Thats such good news, keep on being strong and Rowan will be home before you know it


----------



## maisiecat

We have been to North Downs, I was very impressed with them, he is in good hands there.


----------



## AlfiesArk

come on little one!!keeping everything crossed for more good news...... going off to find some tissues now....


----------



## carly87

Update? I need an update!


----------



## nightkitten

MCWillow said:


> He is being treated here N.D.S.R. North Downs Specialist Referrals - Home Page , they have been amazing so far, I can't believe how fast they have been working on him.


What a small world. I am waiting for a phone call from them as my vet is referring Wilbur to them. Good to know that you recommend them 

Now they just need to get Rowan sorted :001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell

Gosh, so much has happened since I last caught up with this thread!

So glad that its not looking as serious as it was a few pages ago!!! Poor little Rowan with his feeding tube though!

Looking forward to the next update. I hope he had a comfortable night and they have some more positive news for you.


----------



## spid

Thank goodness it's not cancer and I hope he gets well soon. Autoimmune is still needing treating though I suppose. Poor wee soul. Bug Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Space Chick

how was he overnight McW?


----------



## petergettins

Wow so much has happened since I last caught up with the thread. All sounds good news and he'll soon be home. Big healing vibes and keep strong both you & Rowan.
Pete


----------



## Dally Banjo

PHEW!!! I was dreding catching up in case it was the "C" Im so happy for you all  will keep everything tightly crossed still for even better news soon xxx


----------



## Ianthi

MW-Only catching up here I'm afraid-we got back so late last night!

Needless to say I'm very glad to read the latest developments-you must be sooo relieved at the news so far! You sounded so stressed yesterday, I really felt for you but I had a feeling this wasn't cancer! As you've observed these places are incredibly quick at getting to the bottom of things-you also have the advantage of a multi-disciplinary focus!

Interesting they're nearly sure it's autoimmune. I can see why they're holding back on the steroids until a conclusive result so hopefully you'll have the biopsy result soon.

Take care and let us know how you and Rowan are doing!


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

They are starting the steroids today. His temp was almost normal last night, but had spiked to 41.2 this morning.

They will start the steroids to try and control the temp, and just hope there isnt an infection they have missed (they are pretty sure its autoimmune though)

Apparently a very high temp can start to effect the intestines and internal organs.

This morning he has developed a grade 2 heart murmur and arrhythmia (his heart is beating too fast, sounds like a gallop).

He is having an ECG and seeing a cardiologist before they start the steroids. They want to check for heart disease.

How can he just develop a heart murmur and arrhythmia over night? He's never had a thing wrong with heart before 

Why does every bit of good news have to be followed with more bad news? :crying:


----------



## Misi

Oh sweetheart, what a rollercoaster . I can't imagine what's at the bottom of all of this, poor babe. I'm glad he's in good hands and send you hugs and kisses from snowy Modena xxxxx


----------



## Ianthi

Please don't worry-I'm sure they're just being thorough and covering all bases! Steroids shouldn't be prescribed for cats with heart problems so I can understand why they'd wish to rule this out in view of the murmur which is probably nothing. They're not taking any chances and rightly so!

I've also wondered about whether or not infection is still being considered and sounds as if it is and again steroids could have an adverse affect on this if immune system is compromised.

What are the plans for the weekend. I'd imagine he'd be reassured by a visit from you if not coming home. 

(You'll have a nice big bill at the end of this, so glad of insurance!)


----------



## PetloverJo

Re the murmur and the other thing, because he has got a high temp this can cause the heart beat to elevate and maybe the reason why they can hear a murmur as well, his breathing will probably be fast as well to compensate, Well this is what happens in humans when they have a fever, so the same might apply to cats. I'm sure Ianthi will put me right


----------



## Space Chick

Sorry to hear he has had a set back 

However, it is encouraging that the vets are doing everything they can for Rowan xx


----------



## auspiciousmind

Romeo wanted to send some of his healing vibes xxxx

Big hug MC xxx


----------



## Misi

PetloverJo said:


> Re the murmur and the other thing, because he has got a high temp this can cause the heart beat to elevate and maybe the reason why they can hear a murmur as well, his breathing will probably be fast as well to compensate, Well this is what happens in humans when they have a fever, so the same might apply to cats. I'm sure Ianthi will put me right


I have to say, I thought that as well. Let's hope so, eh?


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

The heart scan was normal :thumbup:

His heart was slightly enlarged which was caused by all the fluids he had been given, so they are now being tapered down.

They have started the steroids, and for the first time in 2 weeks his temp is normal, and he's been eating on his own.

They still need the biopsy results to definitely rule out cancer (Tues or Weds) but they are pretty sure its autoimmune due to how he has responded to the steroids.

They have been looking and testing but still don't know what the trigger is/was.

He will need to be on them for 3-4 months, so I better stock up on pill pockets!

They think he should be able to come home on Monday


----------



## broccoli

MCWillow said:


> They think he should be able to come home on Monday


:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Quinzell

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Very promising news :thumbup1:


----------



## Jenny1966

:thumbup: great news  He is proving to be a little fighter!

Keep it up Rowan, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

Oh thank goodness - this is INCREDIBLE news! He's going to be one pampered puss cat when he gets home!


----------



## Misi

Woohoo!!!! Goody goody


----------



## Jiskefet

Great news.
The fact that he is eating again is absolutely gorgeous!!!!
That really proves he is feeling better.


----------



## MollyMilo

Fantastic news!! Xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Wow...They sound incredibly on the ball and I'm sure he is now in the best possible hands to get to the bottom of what's going on with Rowen... Fingers crossed that he continues to pick up and he will be home with you soon!


----------



## buffie

So pleased to read this,lets hope the gorgeous Rowan is back home with his mummy and the rest of his family on Monday


----------



## petergettins

Way to go Rowan!!!


----------



## ella

Yours is the first thread I check! I'm so happy for you about this latest news. Are you able to visit this weekend?


----------



## MCWillow

They said I could, but it might stress him out being left behind. They also said they have limited staff at the weekend, but can arrange it if I ring them.

D is on nights tonight, so will be sleeping tomorrow (and Blossom has a vet appt tomorrow at 3.40), so I will probably just wait til Monday, as the first day we could go would be Sunday, and thats if D doesnt do overtime tomorrow night!


----------



## ella

I bet you can't wait till Monday!!!!!


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh so happy MC, glad it has all been great news and you can have your baby home soon  xxx


----------



## jenny armour

thats fantastic news hugs from me and the cats xx


----------



## sarahecp

That's great news MCW :thumbup: xx 

I hope Blossom isn't poorly and it's just a routine check at the vets


----------



## cats galore

fantastic news:thumbup::thumbup: give him a big cuddle from me when you see him


----------



## MCWillow

sarahecp said:


> That's great news MCW :thumbup: xx
> 
> I hope Blossom isn't poorly and it's just a routine check at the vets


She needs her 2nd leaukemia jab, she didnt have it as a baby because I didnt know I was getting her then 

I can also update my own vets on Rowans progress while I am there


----------



## sarahecp

MCWillow said:


> She needs her 2nd leaukemia jab, she didnt have it as a baby because I didnt know I was getting her then
> 
> I can also update my own vets on Rowans progress while I am there


That's good news  hope all goes well for her  xx


----------



## Joy84

Great news :thumbup1:
He will be one very, very spoiled kitty once he comes home


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Whoop!!!!! I am so glad that Rowan seems to be improving I have been wondering about him all day!!! xxxxx Bet you are counting down the hours until it is Monday!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Whoop!!!!! I am so glad that Rowan seems to be improving I have been wondering about him all day!!! xxxxx* Bet you are counting down the hours until it is Monday*!!!


Nope! I am counting down the _minutes _


----------



## vivien

Great news Rowan is getting better  

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Remember what you said McWillow, Rowan can be as naughty as he likes and you will never moan. Rowan knows this as ive written it in a card for him ready for when the beautiful boy comes back home. xxxx
Well added afew more rules for you, which i hope will cheer you up a little bit, did get you a bottle of wine to celebrate for when he comes home but i drank that. xxxx


----------



## Etienne

What good news to go into the weekend with. Keep it up Rowan


----------



## spid

MCWillow said:


> Nope! I am counting down the _minutes _


Not the seconds? - you bad owner!


----------



## MCWillow

Of _course_ I'm counting the seconds - I just didnt want you all to think I am too much of a crazy cat lady  :lol:


----------



## Calinyx

Am so pleased that there finally seems to be some positive progress for your lovely boy. I bet the others are also missing their big brother too.

Enjoy a humungous glass of wine and loads of chocs too!!


----------



## spid

MCWillow said:


> Of _course_ I'm counting the seconds - I just didnt want you all to think I am too much of a crazy cat lady  :lol:


Like we didn't know!


----------



## Ianthi

MCWillow said:


> NEW UPDATE
> 
> They have been looking and testing but still don't know what the trigger is/was.


Great news about the scan and the lowering temperature! Given what appears to be the very nebulous (do they even have a name for it?) nature of of this autoimmune condition, I was wondering if you're in touch with owners of Rowan's siblings? It struch me at one point this might be useful _in case_ one of them ever had a similar presentation.

Isn't Rowan allowed outdoor access as Lyme's disease also crossed my mind at one point, though I'm sure these vets will have probably tested for this and other potential tick borne things?


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

Oh thank goodness some good news


----------



## MCWillow

Ianthi said:


> Great news about the scan and the lowering temperature! Given what appears to be the very nebulous (do they even have a name for it?) nature of of this autoimmune condition, I was wondering if you're in touch with owners of Rowan's siblings? It struch me at one point this might be useful _in case_ one of them ever had a similar presentation.


I used to send updates to the 'breeder' but never received a reply. So I doubt if she would be unduly concerned anyway. At least I know what the symptoms are if Holly gets ill (Rowans sister).



> Isn't Rowan allowed outdoor access as Lyme's disease also crossed my mind at one point, though I'm sure these vets will have probably tested for this and other potential tick borne things?


They do have a run, but havent been out in it since before Christmas, its been too wet and horrible.

Would something tick borne take this long to show? Not that I've seen a tick on him, but I guess they could hide in all that fur if he had one?

I don't know what they have tested for specifically, but Fabio (love this man!) told me they have been doing lots of tests to find the trigger, but nothing has shown as yet.


----------



## Ianthi

She _might_ be more interested now, of course 

If it's been since before Christmas then probably unlikely. It's just that sometimes these type of things are often the ones that can pose the most diagnostic challenges! It _might_ be more difficult as well given the time elapsed since the onset of this. Anyway, I'm sure these vets will have considered all the possiblities and will get to the bottom of it!

Take care! I'm off out into the cold now!


----------



## nicolaa123

Bet it's not very often that so so many people will be looking forward to Monday coming around


----------



## Chillicat

Catching up with this thread again. It is fantastic news that Rowan is improving, hope he has a comfortable weekend & roll on Monday.


----------



## sharonchilds

nicolaa123 said:


> Bet it's not very often that so so many people will be looking forward to Monday coming around


Yay, roll on monday for MCW


----------



## jill3

So glad to hear Rowan is improving and eating on his own.
I bet you have never wished a weekend to go so quick.
Roll on Monday xx


----------



## Luz

Been away and just caught up with Rowan's news. It's been a real rollercoaster hasn't it? Poor Rowan and poor you. 
I recommend a really large glass of wine to help the weekend pass faster!
Big hugs. xx


----------



## MCWillow

Luz said:


> Been away and just caught up with Rowan's news. It's been a real rollercoaster hasn't it? Poor Rowan and poor you.
> I recommend a really large glass of wine to help the weekend pass faster!
> Big hugs. xx


I must have read your mind, and took your advice before you gave it 

Cheers!


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> I must have read your mind, and took your advice before you gave it
> 
> Cheers!


To be honest I would ditch the glass, after the last few days I think a bottle with a straw in it sounds much better


----------



## Luz

buffie said:


> To be honest I would ditch the glass, after the last few days I think a bottle with a straw in it sounds much better


Hilda's way too classy for that lark!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Luz said:


> I recommend a really large glass of wine to help the weekend pass faster!
> Big hugs. xx


Have not had a chance to follow the entire thread yet, but my thoughts exactly! I will try to catch up on what I missed. Might join you in the large glass of wine.


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

Not much to report, but just had a call from Benito (Fabio is off now).
Rowan had a comfortable night. His temp spiked slightly but came back down, and he is still eating on his own. He is only eating a small amount, but he _is _eating.

They are still hopeful he can come home on Monday, but obviously they will assess him first


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

This is fantastic....the more uneventful, positive updates the better 

By the way....where are you based?? Fabio and Bentio! Very exotic


----------



## MCWillow

I am based in Surrey :lol:

I looked up all the staff on their website, its a very multinational establishment 

I guess you could say the Worlds Best of vets :thumbup:


----------



## Jesthar

Luz said:


> Hilda's way too classy for that lark!


Are YOU going to point them in the direction of the last forum party thread, MCWillow, or shall I?  

So glad he's had an uneventful night! :thumbup1:


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

Ha very exotic indeed!!! 

From what I've read in this thread they sound like they are indeed the world's best.


----------



## MCWillow

Oh! I forgot to say on the update - his lymph nodes are getting smaller :blush: :thumbup:


----------



## Space Chick

Great news McW :biggrin:

Although hearing these lovely exotic names, I have visions of hunky olive skinned men with Mediterranean accents..... It's making me want to move to Surrey


----------



## sarahecp

Fantastic news :thumbup: hope he continues to improve  xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

buffie said:


> To be honest I would ditch the glass, after the last few days I think a bottle with a straw in it sounds much better


That is actually how she normally drinks it. In fact, if she's using a straw she's trying to impress someone!!!!



Luz said:


> Hilda's way too classy for that lark!


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ohhhhhhhhhh no she ain't!!!!!!!!   

Glad to read the wee fella is going in the right direction Hilds, shrinking lymph nodes is a BIG :thumbup: :thumbup: !!!!!

xxx


----------



## TickettyBoo

Just popping in for a daily update  glad the wee guy is on the mend and fingers and paws crossed here for Monday 

I may have to join you in the consumption of alcoholic beverages. 
Because it's Saturday/ 
I have been worried too/ 
it's medicinal/ 
because I can/ 
just to be sociable/ 
it would be rude not to/ 
it's the law :biggrin:

**delete as appropriate**


----------



## Dally Banjo

MCWillow said:


> Oh! I forgot to say on the update - his lymph nodes are getting smaller :blush: :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  xxx


----------



## Quinzell

BIG WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to the lymph nodes reducing in size....

And later tonight, I may partake in a celebration glass of wine with you...:thumbup1:


----------



## AlfiesArk

i'd already started my saturday afternoon drinking before settling down to catch up on news.... go rowan!! I've now got a double measure of JD and coke to celebrate an improvement.... my progress to a bottle of wine later  Of and I have been known to down the lot with a straw to hilda so don't feel bad..... least your work colleagues don't have photographic evidence of before during and after.....


----------



## Cazzer

not been able to post for a few days but have been thinking of him. Glad its not as serious as it could of been. Hoping that he comes home on Monday


----------



## Kitty_pig

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  xxx


What Db said!

*still on nights can hardly type :Yawn: * xxxx


----------



## Toby Tyler

Any news today on the Rowan front?


----------



## nicolaa123

So looking forward to the rowans feeling better thread and is home..:thumbup1:


----------



## MCWillow

Toby Tyler said:


> Any news today on the Rowan front?


I wont know til tomorrow morning - but as they said they will only ring me in an emergency (apart from the morning update) thats good 

Its 2.37am here at the moment, so I hope the phone doesnt ring!


----------



## vivien

I am so pleased Rowan is on the mend. He will be home and snuggled up to you before you know it 

Viv xx


----------



## carly87

Just dropping in long enough to say I'm still reading and still crossing all fingers (typing's flamin difficult!)


----------



## Misi

Ianthi said:


> She _might_ be more interested now, of course
> 
> If it's been since before Christmas then probably unlikely. It's just that sometimes these type of things are often the ones that can pose the most diagnostic challenges! It _might_ be more difficult as well given the time elapsed since the onset of this. Anyway, I'm sure these vets will have considered all the possiblities and will get to the bottom of it!
> 
> Take care! I'm off out into the cold now!


I diagnosed tick-borne encephalitis on Holby City a little while ago... just saying...


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

Rowans temp has gone back up to 40 degrees overnight. He is still eating a little bit, but not much.
They have now restarted him back on antibiotics as well as the steroids


----------



## Cosmills

Poor little man... We need you home ... Sending more healing vibes


----------



## Cazzer

oh no sorry to hear that what a rollercoaster you are both on at moment x


----------



## LyraBella

C'mon Rowan!

As always, thinking of you all.

Cx


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> NEW UPDATE
> 
> Rowans temp has gone back up to 40 degrees overnight. He is still eating a little bit, but not much.
> They have now restarted him back on antibiotics as well as the steroids


Sorry to read this  hope this doesnt mean it will delay him coming home.


----------



## Space Chick

Poor fella, he really is on a roller coaster


----------



## Toby Tyler

What a roller coaster this has been 

Take comfort in knowing he is in the best of hands and all our thoughts are with you and Rowan. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

(((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))) come on Rowan we need you better!!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Hows Rowans mum holding up given this?


----------



## MCWillow

Rowans mum is less positive than she was yesterday.

I feel like we are getting somewhere, and then BAM, we get knocked back again.

I just want him better and I want him home :crying:


----------



## Toby Tyler

Oh sweetie, sending a big international hug :001_wub:

These roller coasters certainly take their toll 

Try to relax and focus on the positive. Is it too early to have a good stiff drink? (I need to set my clock to your time  You are doing all you can, and so are the vets. Take comfort in that.


----------



## Ianthi

Yes, it's all a bit baffling if it means a change in the diagnosis! However, I'd wait and see how he responds to the antibiotics (which I'm assuming are new ones) as it might well just be a case of the steroids allowing a latent infection to take hold. He's bound to be a bit run down at this point anyway! So if this is the case not really a set-back just a blip!

Unless it's viral?

At least you know he's in the very best hands so chin up!


----------



## nicolaa123

Oh no..not the news was hoping for..I really hope you can still bring him home tomorrow..


----------



## jill3

Oh Hun He will get better! It's just finding the right treatment that will suit him.
He is in the very best of hands and special vibes on the way too.


----------



## Treaclesmum

oh bless him poor boy  

They really need to find out why it keeps going up and deal with it!

Big hugs for you MCW xxx


----------



## Jenny1966

MCWillow said:


> Rowans mum is less positive than she was yesterday.
> 
> I feel like we are getting somewhere, and then BAM, we get knocked back again.
> 
> I just want him better and I want him home :crying:


(((hugs))) must be the worst feeling in the world 

Try to stay positive, he is getting the best possible care, and he WILL be home very soon


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

((((Hugs))))
Oh Rowen you need to start getting better now your going to drive us all to alcoholism!!!!!! 

Hope hes is home soon xxxx


----------



## sarahecp

Come on Rowan we need you better and home where you belong, your slaves and the other munchkins are missing you.

Thinking of you all MCW ((((hugs)))) xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian

I know this is not much of a consolation but you must take comfort in knowing that he is in the best possible hands with a crack team of specialists on hand all trying to get to the bottom of what the problem is... and they will I'm sure of it!!! 

I know this doesn't make it better but hang on in there and try and stay positive (easier said than done I'm sure) as this must be agony for you... Positive vibes for Rowen being back home where he belongs very soon xx


----------



## Etienne

Poor you MCW, at least you have your OH for support and your other four to keep you occupied. Poor Rowan, you know he is in the best possible hands. Keep strong


----------



## Misi

Oh no! Oh flipping 'eck . It is true what Ianthe said though about the steroids perhaps lowering his resistance a bit. It's always a juggling act. Hopefully another dose of ABs will knock it on the head pdq. It's all a bit of a mystery though. Really hoping he can still go home tomorrow. Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Ianthi

Misi said:


> Oh no! Oh flipping 'eck . It is true what Ianthe said though about the steroids perhaps lowering his resistance a bit. It's always a juggling act. Hopefully another dose of ABs will knock it on the head pdq. It's all a bit of a mystery though. Really hoping he can still go home tomorrow. Hugs xxxxx


Yes, I believe this is the most likely explanation!


----------



## vivien

MCWillow said:


> NEW UPDATE
> 
> Rowans temp has gone back up to 40 degrees overnight. He is still eating a little bit, but not much.
> They have now restarted him back on antibiotics as well as the steroids


I am sorry to hear this ((((((( hugs ))))))))

Viv xx


----------



## Jiskefet

I dread opening this thread nowadays, not knowing whether to hope or fear.....

I can only imagine how it must be for you.


Please, please, PLEASE let them find out what is causing this and PLEASE let them find the cure.

We need you home, your mummy needs you home.
Come on Rowan, get well.



Jiskefet, Spetter, Gaudi, and all my other little guardian angels, please go and help poor Rowan for me, help him pull through.


----------



## catgeoffrey

Oh no! Just read this update and can't believe he is back in kitty hospital! Come on Rowan, get better please! We miss you! :001_wub:
McW, really hope they fix him for you very soon!


----------



## Jiskefet

Ianthi said:


> Yes, I believe this is the most likely explanation!


Maybe there is an infection as well as an auto-immune reaction going on, and the infection needs to clear up first, before they can really control the other thing. Or maybe the steroids have allowed some infection to surface because of his lower resistance....

Fortunately he is in a specialist clinic now and the vets are on his case in full force.


----------



## dagny0823

This is like an episode of House (feline version)! In fact, Rowan could probably use House's team right about now. I think Jiskefet's explanation sounds reasonable. There's more than one thing going on here it seems, and treating one means the other causes issues.

Come on Rowan! We're all pulling for you and our collective livers need you to get home before we give ourselves cirrhosis.


----------



## nightkitten

When being on steroids the temperature can easily rise again in the first few days as the slightest infection has the chance to come through. At least this is the case with humans so I think this will be the same with cats.

Just a question: Did the NDSR think it was very important and rang you to inform you of this development or did you ring them and they then told you about it?

Just asking as if they did not ring you it looks as if it is more likely the case to be a 'normal' development?


----------



## Calinyx

McW so sorry to hear that appears to have been a wee set back. At least he's being looked after really well by the vets and that they are doing everything they can to help your lad. They also appear to be on the ball in keeping you updated at all times.

All our best wishes are with you all. Take care of yourself in all of this.((((((hugs)))))


----------



## smiler84

poor little man, what a rollercoaster you've been on. fingers crossed this week is much less eventful, and that he'll soon be back at home feeling much better.


----------



## MCWillow

nightkitten said:


> When being on steroids the temperature can easily rise again in the first few days as the slightest infection has the chance to come through. At least this is the case with humans so I think this will be the same with cats.
> 
> Just a question: Did the NDSR think it was very important and rang you to inform you of this development or did you ring them and they then told you about it?
> 
> Just asking as if they did not ring you it looks as if it is more likely the case to be a 'normal' development?


They have been ringing me every day with an update on how he's doing.

They really have been very good. The first two days Fabio rang me twice a day to update me, and also told me the names of who would be looking after Rowan at the weekend, and who will then take over on Monday.

I can't fault them in any way at all - except for the fact they haven't found that magic wand to wave and make him all better


----------



## Toby Tyler

With Fabio and Benito ringing you every time Rowan takes a poop, what are you 'plaining bout girl? :laugh:

Hang in there, I know today has been tough :001_wub:


----------



## Ianthi

nightkitten said:


> When being on steroids the temperature can easily rise again in the first few days as the slightest infection has the chance to come through. At least this is the case with humans so I think this will be the same with cats.?


Yes, the same applies to animals with the resulting weaker immune system from the steroids. I've just remembered the feeding tube as well and these can be the cause of infections, unfortunately!

Looking forward to the next update tomorrow am where hopefully temperature will be under control again!


----------



## vivien

Just looked in to see how Rowan is.

Viv xx


----------



## auspiciousmind

*another big hug MC*
I haven't been on really for the last few days (medical problems of my own!!!)
Sorry to hear there has been a bit of a set back.. Poor baby 
He'll be back fighting fit (or milking it for all it's worth soon) I'm sure!

You have Ianthi here which was one of the greatest comforts I had when Romeo was ill!

My OH has even been asking how Rowan is! Were sending all our love and healing vibes xxxx


----------



## Kiwi

Have been awol for a while but am joining everybody else in praying for Rowan to get better  Big hugs & lol to you both xx


----------



## Chiantina

Sending more hugs and healing vibes from all of us!


----------



## Space Chick

Hope today's update is postive McW.

Know I am thinking of you and Rowan xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Come on Rowan, you can do it!  xxx


----------



## cats galore

hoping for some good news on rowan today. lots of fingers and paws crossed in my house for you xx


----------



## Quinzell

Oh, poor Rowan  I hope its better news today.

If he isn't coming home today is he close enough for a visit? When Bug was in for a couple of weeks, they encouraged us to visit as it seemed to perk her up. Maybe it would be a good little tonic for him?


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

His temp has remained high. He is still 'nibbling' his food, and they are keeping him topped up with his feeding tube.

He wont be home until they have the results of the biopsy and cultures.

It might be tomorrow, she is chasing up the results, but most likely wont have the results until Wednesday.

Sitting in the office trying not to cry - think it might be time for a cigarette break.


----------



## Jiskefet

Oh no, I was so convinced his temp would be down......
Hopefully the test results will provide the vital clue to a cure.


----------



## oliviarussian

Sorry it's not better news... Go off and have a cry, fix your make-up and then go back to face the world....sometimes it just has to come out and what with the pressure you have been under these last few weeks I don't think anyone will blame you (((big hugs))) x


----------



## ella

Oh no

It still sounds like a small improvement if he is eating, but of course you want your lad home. The vets sound very thorough, and he is in the best place.

Lots of hugs and love


----------



## jill3

Just to say I am thinking of you. If you need to cry have a good cry. Sometimes it does help to relieve some of the stress. 
You know he is in the best place. It is just very frustrating and you feel helpless.
I think it is also because we are not use to being totally reliant on other people. We are so use to living our lives and making our own choices.

We are all here for you and Rowan xxx


----------



## Ianthi

I am sorry MW but please don't take the delay to mean it's anything more serious. However, I can understand how this set-back is disappointing.

I'm glad to see they've taken a culture as this will inform them as to the most suitable antibiotic ie the one the bacteria are most sensitive to-it sounds as if it's not the current one! It can take a few days though, depending on when it was submitted to the lab.

Hope you've some good news soon. Will you be off when he comes home?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Oh no, so sorry to hear this! 

I would be inclined by now to ask them to surgically drain his abscess if that's possible, I'm sure it would make him feel better and hopefully improve his temperature too xxx Poor you! Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Space Chick

Sorry its not better news, but encouraging they want to keep him in until they get to the bottom of it all.

Sending you so much love... I can only imagine how you are feeling. xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thinking of you today. xxxx


----------



## dagny0823

I'm so sorry to hear he's not improving yet, but as others have said, this doesn't necessarily mean it's something horrible. Cultures can take days to grow, and I've read that this is the best thing to do when treating bacterial infections if time allows. It gives more accurate results. And they might want to just drain the abscess, as Treaclesmum has suggested, just to get the goo out of him. It can't be good sitting in his head like that and I wonder if the feeding tube won't be irritating it.


----------



## cats galore

i don't really know what to say tbh except i'm so sorry you haven't had better news and i can totally understand how upset you must be. have a good cry and let it all out. it's no good you bottling it up and making yourself ill - rowan needs his mommy to be fit, healthy and strong for his return. thinking of you xx


----------



## buffie

So disappointed for both you and Rowan .Hope it isnt too much longer before he is back home being pampered by his slaves.


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh MC, sorry Rowan isn't well enough to come home yet, but as the others said he's in th best place and they are Working vey hard to get him well for you.

Hope you get some more positive news soon xx


----------



## Quinzell

B*****ks!!!!  Big virtual hugs, MC.

I know that when Harvey had a nasty infection a couple of years ago it took ages to get him on the right antibiotic.....

Hoping that it won't be long before they stabilise the little man xxx


----------



## sarahecp

Oh MCW I'm sorry it's not better news and Rowan cannot come home today.

Keeping everything crossed and hoping for better news on your next update. 

Sending more positive vibes for Rowan and thinking of you both xx

((((Hugs)))) xxx


----------



## PetloverJo

Thinking of you. xx Come on Rowan.


----------



## petergettins

Sorry to hear this, come on Rowan you can do it. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Ally-Kats

Here's to hoping Rowan improves soon and feels better xx


----------



## Jansheff

I'm sorry he can't come home today. But at least he's getting 24 hour care from the vets and you aren't having to watch him like a hawk scared what's going on inside and whether you should be whisking him back to the vets again. Hope he well and back home with you again soon.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Certainly not the news you expected and a big let down. Still, it doesn't necessarily mean it's a setback at all. 

With all our collective thoughts and positive vibes going Rowan's way, he IS going to pull through this! He's just going to make you worry yourself sick in the process. 

Now go have a cigarette and a good cry, then pull yourself together until you get home. Then you can let it all out, preferably with a glass of wine in hand.


----------



## welshjet

Just checked in and saw your update. 

Sending loads of hugs to you and Rowan through cyberspace.

I know its hard and upsetting, but the main thing even though your hopes may have been up about him possibly coming home, is that he is in the best place and that they get it right. It would be awful say if he came home for a while and you had to rush him back there.

They are possibly erring on the side of caution as well, as he's still not 100% and he needs to be to fight anything off.

Hugs to you all xxxx

Just a thought, if you cant get up there. Some kennels round our way have webcams, perhaps if the vets were say to set one up for you at a specific time, even just hearing your voice may even have a positive effect for him, and it may also help you.

Just a thought 

Clare xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler

welshjet said:


> Just checked in and saw your update.
> 
> Sending loads of hugs to you and Rowan through cyberspace.
> 
> I know its hard and upsetting, but the main thing even though your hopes may have been up about him possibly coming home, is that he is in the best place and that they get it right. It would be awful say if he came home for a while and you had to rush him back there.
> *
> They are possibly erring on the side of caution as well, as he's still not 100% and he needs to be to fight anything off*.
> 
> Hugs to you all xxxx
> 
> Just a thought, if you cant get up there. Some kennels round our way have webcams, perhaps if the vets were say to set one up for you at a specific time, *even just hearing your voice may even have a positive effect for him, and it may also help you.*
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Clare xxx


What a great idea.  And if you can make it to see him, bring along a t-shirt or socks with your scent on it to leave in his pen. Just to reassure that mummy is near.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Toby Tyler said:


> What a great idea.  And if you can make it to see him, *bring along a t-shirt or socks with your scent on it *to leave in his pen. Just to reassure that mummy is near.


Have you SMELT Hilda's feet?????????????? :yikes:

We want Rowan to get better ya know...................!!!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

MoggyBaby said:


> Have you SMELT Hilda's feet?????????????? :yikes:
> 
> We want Rowan to get better ya know...................!!!!!


 Oh Noooooooooooooo 

excuse moi, but she who smelt it, dealt it :biggrin:


----------



## Cazzer

sorry to hear he's not back home where he belongs. Hoping for better news tomorrow x


----------



## TatiLie

Come on, Rowan! Get better soon!


----------



## nicolaa123

Sorry to hear he is not coming home today..but as others have said he is in best place and they will make sure when he is allowed home, he stays at home..


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

only just caught up with most of this been a bit hectic these last few days here too
we've got all fingers and paws crossed here for the little guy
hope he makes a full recovery soon x


----------



## jenny armour

still sending healing vibes to rowan from me and the moggies xx


----------



## vivien

Everyone has really said it all. I wish I could wave a magic wand and make him better for you. ((((((( big hugs )))))))) I am sure you will have him home soon.

Viv xx


----------



## nightkitten

I am being selfish now but one little piece in me hopes you will be at NDSR on Thursday. As I will be up there and then I could give you a proper hug, buy you a good stiff drink and we could have a cigarette together 

Obviously I wish you will not be there on Thursday and that neither Rowan will be there! I want to see him better and at home with you again!

Big hugs!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Thanks so much guys.

No new updates, but she said she will only ring me if he goes downhill (apart from my morning update) so no news is good news right?!

I think Willow and Holly are wondering where he is - they have both been in the lounge a lot more, and coming up on the sofa and Willow has even been coming on my lap asking for snuggles - thats almost unheard of for Miss SnootyPants!

Ianthi - yes, either myself or D will be home with him when he comes home. Work are aware that if D is working I will be taking more (unpaid!) leave. D does shifts so that does help with that aspect, its not that often we are both out all day.

NightKitten - there is lovely pub just round the corner form NDSR (The Plough) that does Penfolds by the glass (we stopped there after we left Rowan on Thursday as D thought I needed a drink!)

I am really hoping he is home before then - if he is released on Thursday let me know your appt time etc (I hope its nothing too serious you are going for  )

Thanks again for all your thoughts and well wishes guys - I will continue to keep you updated xxx

ETA: Sorry, just re-reading the posts, I read some at work and forgot!

TM - they are not abscesses, they thought they were initially, but they are just very swollen lymph nodes - there is no infection/bacteria in any of the nodes.

Mogs - Ya cheeky mare


----------



## Chillicat

Can't think of anything else to add that hasn't already been said. I hope that you get the positive news really soon & Rowan is home before too long.


----------



## Misi

Oh bum . Sorry he's not home with his mum, dad and kitties. Still sending vibes for him to get better. I mean it. I lie in bed and imagine all the nasties flowing out of his body and him feeling better. Now that's got to work . Hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Mogs - Ya cheeky mare


Aye!!! That be me!!!!    

xx


----------



## Jenny1966

Sorry he didn't make it home today 


I think you deserve lots of drinks and cigarettes!!!!


----------



## JordanRose

FEEL BETTER SOON, Mr Rowan Rowbottom!! xX


----------



## kerfuffle

I've been following this thread silently hoping for the best. My heart fell a bit when you said he still can't go home. What a rollercoaster of emotions for you!

I hope handsome Rowan will be better and be able to go home soon! xx


----------



## Ianthi

I'm out all day tomorrow so will miss your morning update, but I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you both. At any rate I hope some of the results are back which will lead to successful treatment. I take it his temperature was still elevated today.

All the best vibes from all of us here. Stay strong and take care.


----------



## MCWillow

Yes, they started new ABs yesterday (don't know what ones) and his temp is still high today. He is 'nibbling' his food, and still lethargic. She did say he was talkative, but thats probably because he loves company. He must be so miserable stuck in a cage 

Do they let cats out for a bit like they do with dogs?


----------



## Jenny1966

He probably doesn't feel like doing much, so dont torture yourself about things out of your control ((hugs))


Am sure they are looking after him, he's probably telling them in no uncertain terms he wants to go home! 

When he gets home you can give him all the cuddles he wants


----------



## Toby Tyler

MCWillow said:


> Yes, they started new ABs yesterday (don't know what ones) and his temp is still high today. He is 'nibbling' his food, and still lethargic. *She did say he was talkative, but thats probably because he loves company.* He must be so miserable stuck in a cage
> 
> *Do they let cats out for a bit like they do with dogs?*


The fact that's he's talkative says he can't be feeling too poorly 

My vets usually take them out to administer meds, change IV's, clean the pen, etc, it depends on your vet. He may need to be confined and if so is probably not as miserable as you imagine with all the attention he's obviously getting.


----------



## ella

My vets used to let Henry out of the cage when he was there- he was in the practice manager (who's also a vet nurse) 's office a lot of the time and I bet he loved it. They moved a bed into the office (which had a door) so he could sit and watch. The staff all told me about his day! At weekends they used to let him out and stretch his legs when they were about and sorting stuff out, but keeping an eye on him. 

Got everything crossed that he's home soon


----------



## Toby Tyler

ella said:


> My vets used to let Henry out of the cage when he was there- he was in the practice manager (who's also a vet nurse) 's office a lot of the time and I bet he loved it. They moved a bed into the office (which had a door) so he could sit and watch. The staff all told me about his day! At weekends they used to let him out and stretch his legs when they were about and sorting stuff out, but keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Got everything crossed that he's home soon


Awww, that is so sweet. He must be a real character just like Rowan


----------



## ella

Toby Tyler said:


> Awww, that is so sweet. He must be a real character just like Rowan


He was amazing! (He died 18 months ago)

But my vets are fantastic too!! I'm very lucky that they are so caring for animals and humans! It makes all the difference if you can trust your vet

Rowan's vets sound great


----------



## zippie161

Just wanted to send Rowan and youself lots of positive vibes MC, hope he feels better soon, it must feel awful but know we are all thinking of you! Keep busy and eat chocolate and im sure the gorgeous boy will be home in no time x


----------



## Space Chick

Just checking in for todays update xx


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

His temp is still high and not coming down. 

He is on IV and oral ABs.

He is still 'nibbling' and they are keeping his weight steady with the feeding tube.

The cultures have come back. There is no sign of any bacteria.

The biopsy will be back tomorrow - but I don't think I want the results xx


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh MC  *huge hugs* positive and healing vibes straight your way lovely

Come on little Ro-Ro, we all want you home now xxx


----------



## petergettins

Big hugs to you both, come on Rowan you can do it.


----------



## Kitty_pig

Massive hugs mc x


----------



## Treaclesmum

Oh no, the poor boy  and poor you!! :frown5:

Even if it does turn out to be something more complicated than you'd hoped, at least he is in great hands and can receive the very best possible care. Once they finally know what he's got wrong, then they can start giving him the right treatment, and I am sure he is young enough and in good enough hands to beat it xxxx ((((( huge hugs ))))) xxxxx


----------



## PetloverJo

Sorry hun I really don't know what to say. Come on Rowan this has gone on long enough start getting better for you mummy, daddy and other munchkins cos you are missed. Plus your mum is turning into an alchie chain smoker which is not good.

Big Hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Just loads and loads of hugs MC ((()))


----------



## jill3

Thinking of you both. Like Treaclesmum says. He is in Good Hands and he has youth on his side. Hugs to both of you xx


----------



## Paddypaws

Still following this thread and sending all the well wishes possible to dear little Rowan and his worried parents


----------



## Kiwi

Still with you Rowan. Big hugs to you & family ((((x))))


----------



## Misi

Come on Rowan, we're still trying to boost you along!!


----------



## cats galore

if hugs alone could cure illnesses, no cat would ever be ill again with the amount of hugs being sent your way. everyone wants you well Rowan, we are all thinking of you. keep your chin up MC - i dearly hope you will get some answers soon and that the appropriate treatment can start. more big hugs being sent your way from all my lot xx


----------



## monkeymummy32

I've been lurking & checking this thread multiple times a day, hopeful for some good news. Can't really add anything except that I echo everyone else's sentiments, and I'm really hoping & praying that the gorgeous Rowan is back home fit & well soon x


----------



## buffie

More positive vibes coming your way,hoping to hear good news soon xx


----------



## Cazzer

Come on Rowan stopping stressing your poor slaves and start to get better x x


----------



## sarahecp

Sending lots more positive vibes and hoping for good news and an improvement really soon xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

As I was sitting here at work worrying about Rowan, I googled and found a sympton checker site for cats. I selected Enlarged Lymph Nodes and Fever and it brought this up, Lymphadenitis. It may simply be a case of this and not anything worse xx Lymph Node Inflammation (Lymphadenitis) in Cats | petMD

The site I used is: Cat Symptom Checker | Cat Health & Ilness Symptom Checker Online | petMD xxxxx


----------



## sharonchilds

Sending loads of get well soon wishes, and a big hug to you. x


----------



## Toby Tyler

cats galore said:


> if hugs alone could cure illnesses, no cat would ever be ill again with the amount of hugs being sent your way.


Hugs alone can't cure illness, but the power of love has been proven to work miracles 

Rowan certainly has no shortage of love from his mum and obviously from everyone following his progress.

Here's more love being sent Rowan's way :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jiskefet

They are reactive (inflamed) lymph nodes alright, but what the heck is causing it? Lymphadenitis is not a diagnosis as such, but a symptom of some infection or auto-immune reaction.
I am leaning more and more towards a virus, as no bacteria can be found, and it is not a metastatic carcinoma. Lymphoma or leukemia springs to mind, too, but, they should have been able to diagnose those in the blood and aspirate.....
So that's not it, either......

I really hope they sent some samples to virology as well.....

Hang on, Rowan, they will find the cause and the cure, so keep strong till they can cure you!!!!!


----------



## Space Chick

Hugs McW and more healing vibes to Rowan xx


----------



## catcoonz

Come on Rowan please get better soon. Sending more healing vibes and a heart full of love. xxxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Sending my little darling lots and lots of healing vibes and hugs for mummy ((((()))))

added you to my prayer list x


----------



## Jonescat

Topping up the healing vibes for Rowan, and I think also for McWillow and D.


----------



## broccoli

huge hugs from here - and we'll keep our fingers & paws crossed for the results...


----------



## vivien

Hugs from here too and healing vibes for Rowan.

Viv xx


----------



## TatiLie

Just passing by to check how Rowan's doing.
Loads of good vibes to him!


----------



## MCWillow




----------



## catcoonz

Stay strong McWillow. xxx


----------



## Purple~Haze

Still thinking of you and Rowan, McW and hoping for good news tomorrow


----------



## nicolaa123

Come on rowan..we are all willing you with everything and more we can give to get you better and home!


----------



## Jansheff

Hope tomorrow's results are favourable and at they at last get to the bottom of what is causing this. x


----------



## ellsbells0123

I really hope it good new tomorrow, thinking of you xxx


----------



## TickettyBoo

Hoping it's good news today, get well soon Rowan


----------



## AlfiesArk

hoping for good news today... fingers crossed for you and Rowan... sending massive hugs!!!


----------



## koekemakranka

Anxiously awaiting some good news....


----------



## Jiskefet

_Pleeeeaaaaaaase................................._

let there be good news for my little darling munchkin.....


----------



## Misi

Hoping for some positive news today xxxx


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE (sort of)

Krista has just phoned. She has changed his drugs to injections instead of tablets/medicine and his temp has come down. He is eating well and they have hardly used the tube.

She said they _can_ remove the tube and send him home if I want.

*But*, she would prefer to keep him in until the biopsy is back, which _might_ be this afternoon, but definitely tomorrow (she is trying to rush it, but doesnt seem to be getting very far  )

She is anticipating very inflamed lymph nodes (don't know why) or Lymphoma.

If he stays in he can get his first treatment immediately at the hospital when the results are in. Either very aggressive anti inflammatories or chemo.


----------



## merlin12

Positive vibes going your way.


----------



## MCWillow

I posted the same time as Merlin, so just in case you missed it, heres today update so far 



MCWillow said:


> NEW UPDATE (sort of)
> 
> Krista has just phoned. She has changed his drugs to injections instead of tablets/medicine and his temp has come down. He is eating well and they have hardly used the tube.
> 
> She said they _can_ remove the tube and send him home if I want.
> 
> *But*, she would prefer to keep him in until the biopsy is back, which _might_ be this afternoon, but definitely tomorrow (she is trying to rush it, but doesnt seem to be getting very far  )
> 
> She is anticipating very inflamed lymph nodes (don't know why) or Lymphoma.
> 
> If he stays in he can get his first treatment immediately at the hospital when the results are in. Either very aggressive anti inflammatories or chemo.


----------



## Misi

Thanks for the update. Certainly looking a lot better . It's so frustrating about the biopsy results being so slow. I guess you're probably crapping yourself!!! I'm glad he's a lot better though, which will make the next stage in his treatment, whatever that happens to be, much easier for him. Big kiss xxx


----------



## Tamiyamumma

Omg I have been away for a bit but tried to catch up on rowan! 

Got all my fingers toes legs arms everything crossed he doesn't need chemo and sending as much good vibes possible xxxx


----------



## Oscars mam

MCW I had no idea that Rowan was still poorly till I saw your fb and even them didn't realise he was in hospital! I really hope you get some positive news today and Rowan gets better real soon! Sending lots and lots of love and ((((((( hugs))))) to you all xxxxx


----------



## Space Chick

I think it would be less stressful for him to stay in until he's started his treatment and then come home, rather than come home and immediately have to go back in.

Sending you both all my love xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Simple histology on a biopsy sould have been known by now.
If the results are so slow, it probably means they are running additional immunohistochemistry tests and/or they have sent some on to virology.


----------



## buffie

What a dilemma .Sounds as though the brave little guy is finally improving thankfully,but what to do.
My heart would say get him home asap,but that isnt really the right decision for Rowan is it .
Another 24 hours spent in hospital is probably the right way to go,so that as soon as the results are back his treatment,what ever that is,can begin without the added stress of taking him back in.
Hoping to be seeing the gorgeous ,brave soldier home soon where he needs to be ,hang in there it sounds as though this nightmare is nearing an end.xx


----------



## skip

I havnt been on much lately and i'm so sorry to see that Rowan is still so poorly,will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers and hope theres good news soon x


----------



## ella

Well, if his tube is removed that's a good sign

I must admit its a dilemma, but I think in your shoes I'd keep him in until he's had his first treatment which sounds like it might be difficult (whichever it is) just in case he needs extra support

Thinking of you


----------



## Jiskefet

Hope they keep bugging the lab for the pathology results.....

COME ON.......
We need those test results NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

I have everything crossed for you and Rowan hun!! I am sorry I haven't written much on this thread but I have been reading it daily and been keeping you both in my thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## sarahecp

So pleased to hear there is a slight improvement  and keeping every thing crossed Rowan continues to improve. 

I know you want your boy home and so do we but personally I would leave him where he is until the results are back and he's had his first treatment, think it would put stress on him to come home and go back again. 

You are both still in my thoughts. Sending more positive vibes xxx


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry guys, I should have said - I am leaving him in the hospital until the results are back and we know what we are doing next xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Blast....
I hoped you wrote to say the results were in........

If it is getting to me like this, you must be an absolute wreck by now.....


----------



## Misi

Jiskefet said:


> Blast....
> I hoped you wrote to say the results were in........
> 
> If it is getting to me like this, you must be an absolute wreck by now.....


Blast and damn, even!!!

(my mum used to say that ) She says far worse now we're all grown up :nono:


----------



## Toby Tyler

MCWillow said:


> Sorry guys, I should have said - I am leaving him in the hospital until the results are back and we know what we are doing next xx


That decision had to be tough, but know it's the best thing for your Rowan.

Here's another extra large dose of that miracle potion.....LOVE!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ianthi

Jiskefet said:


> .
> I am leaning more and more towards a virus, as no bacteria can be found, and it is not a metastatic carcinoma. Lymphoma or leukemia springs to mind, too, but, they should have been able to diagnose those in the blood and aspirate.....
> So that's not it, either......
> 
> I really hope they sent some samples to virology as well.....
> 
> Hang on, Rowan, they will find the cause and the cure, so keep strong till they can cure you!!!!!


Not all forms of either would necessarily show up in bloodwork-mainly the acute more aggressive ones and while I know no malignant lymphocytes showed up in the aspirate-it is by no means always definitive as a full thickness biopsy is far more reliable in terms of results. Based on what we know so far it sounds as if they _suspect_ multicentric form of lymphoma which occurs in the actual lymph nodes themselves so it wouldn't involve any metastases as of any other tumour type. Nothing was found on the scan anyway!

The fact it's taken them so long to come up with a diagnosis of lymphoma leads me to believe it isn't! I would be very surprised to hear it was at this point! If there were any problems with the samples they'd have taken more. If not autoimmune (which one though?) then I agree about the virus, however I suspect we may be dealing with something where the diagnosis maybe hampered by the delay between onset and testing.

I've not long arrived back home MW so only catching up now. Glad to learn his temperature has decreased and he's eating well on his own. I think it's wise to leave him at the hospital until things become clearer. What a mystery all this has become! I hope you've some results soon for all your sakes!


----------



## MCWillow

Well they didnt get the biopsy results back today - if they are not back tomorrow I will not be happy. Tomorrow he will have been there 7 days 

The longer they keep him there the more of his insurance it is eating up - I need some left for the actual treatment!

I am not getting my hopes up about his temp, as this is the third time it has come back to normal, and then 24 hours later shot back up to 40....


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

MCWillow said:


> Well they didnt get the biopsy results back today - if they are not back tomorrow I will not be happy. Tomorrow he will have been there 7 days
> 
> The longer they keep him there the more of his insurance it is eating up - I need some left for the actual treatment!
> 
> I am not getting my hopes up about his temp, as this is the third time it has come back to normal, and then 24 hours later shot back up to 40....


Oh hun this is awful! What reasons are they giving for it taking so long - it's just not acceptable!


----------



## MCWillow

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Oh hun this is awful! What reasons are they giving for it taking so long - it's just not acceptable!


They haven't given a reason, but to be fair to them, they removed the lymph node on Friday, so I am guessing no one even saw it until Monday


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

MCWillow said:


> They haven't given a reason, but to be fair to them, they removed the lymph node on Friday, so I am guessing no one even saw it until Monday


Everything in this house is crossed for you and Rowan, and that you hear back tomorrow. He does seem to be in the best hands there xxx


----------



## vivien

I don't know what to say that other people haven't already said. More positive and healing vibes coming your way. And more huge hugs.

Viv xx


----------



## Cats cats cats

poor rowan and poor you ,you must miss him terribly  I have nothing to add that hasn't already been said but just wanted to send you a hug xx


----------



## AlfiesArk

was hoping we'd got some news massive massive hugs for you and rowan and all the muchkins. I'll keep everything crossed. Lots of love xx


----------



## Ianthi

I know it's been a long time and poor Rowan has been ill since the beginning of this month! The not knowing must be awful! 

Without knowing the reason for the lab delay it's difficult to know for sure but I would have expected a lymphoma diagnosis to have been back by now!

At any rate, the important thing is Rowan sounds better than he was given he's eating independently! I'll keep my fingers crossed he responds better this time and his temperature remains normal


----------



## nightkitten

When I was diagnosed with Lymphoma I was told during the actual biopsy that I had cancer. The cells were then sent to the lab that was able to say within 2 days that it was definitely Lymphoma. It then took another 4 weeks to find out what type of Lymphoma it was.

My sister works in cancer research and she explained to me that it is very easy to see if cells are cancerous. So I do not really think that Rowan has Lymphoma as they would have told you by now.

When results are inconclusive (which seems to be the case here) then more tests have to be done. Cultures have to be grown for further tests. This obviously takes time. Therefore please don't blame the lab as I bet they are doing the best they can to get a proper diagnosis.


----------



## Emmeow

Hope you have good news soon xx


----------



## MCWillow

nightkitten said:


> When I was diagnosed with Lymphoma I was told during the actual biopsy that I had cancer. The cells were then sent to the lab that was able to say within 2 days that it was definitely Lymphoma. It then took another 4 weeks to find out what type of Lymphoma it was.
> 
> My sister works in cancer research and she explained to me that it is very easy to see if cells are cancerous. So I do not really think that Rowan has Lymphoma as they would have told you by now.
> 
> When results are inconclusive (which seems to be the case here) then more tests have to be done. Cultures have to be grown for further tests. This obviously takes time. Therefore please don't blame the lab as I bet they are doing the best they can to get a proper diagnosis.


I know it all takes time. The cultures came back yesterday, but the biopsy results havent yet.

I am not angry with the vets or the lab, I just need some answers. His first vet visit was on the 8th Feb, after I noticed him a bit under the weather on the evening of the 6th - but nothing warrenting a vet visit at the time (so I thought).

I just want him well again, and back to his normal self. He's been so ill, and looking so sad, and now he has had a week away from home as well, poor baby.

I might vent a bit, but I really do know everyone is doing everything they can to help him xx


----------



## Jenny1966

Still thinking of you both ((hugs))


----------



## MollyMilo

MC still continuing to think about you and Rowan xx

It's getting to a point that I can't enjoy the forum posts anymore, just want our little Rowan home and well xx


----------



## nightkitten

MCWillow said:


> I might vent a bit, but I really do know everyone is doing everything they can to help him xx


Vent as much as you want to, sweetheart, we are all here for you!!!


----------



## Jiskefet

MCWillow said:


> They haven't given a reason, but to be fair to them, they removed the lymph node on Friday, so I am guessing no one even saw it until Monday


Did they take a needle biopsy, or did they remove a lymph node?
If they processed the tissue on monday, they would have a paraffin block first thing tuesday morning, and a microscopic slide by the end of tuesday morning, so there should have been a result by tuesday afternoon, or this morning at the latest.

If, however, they couldn't give a conclusive diagnosis on the standard H&E slide, they would request special stains and immunohistochemistry, which means making extra slides and staining them. These slides could then have been on the pathologist's desk by this afternoon at the very latest.

If it was some type of lymphoma, they would at the very least have a strong suspicion on the H&E slide alone, and only need the IH for further typing of the malignancy. So they could have told the vet SOMETHING by this morning.....

Makes me wonder WHAT they are testing for now.......


----------



## MCWillow

When I took him last Thursday they said they would do a biopsy.

When they rang me Friday, they said they had removed the entire lymph node (one from his shoulder area I think) for testing.

The CT scan showed _every single_ lymph node in his body as enlarged.

There were no cancer cells showing in the fluid they aspirated from one node, but that doesn't mean it isn't cancer.

I am sure they are all working very hard to find out what is wrong with him - apparently he is an enigma at the moment!


----------



## Jiskefet

If it is cancer, it would, in all likelihood, be lymphoma or leukemia, as all lymph nodes are affected, and there is no primary tumour on the scans. Moreover, a metastasis would have shown up in the aspirate.

But leukemia would have shown up in the blood, and they would have diagnosed a lymphoma, or at least have a very strong suspicion of it, from the H&E slide alone. If it had been just a needle biopsy, it might not have been representative, but in an entire lymph node, it would be visible, no matter what.

So it must be something rather unusual.

Either that, or they are slacking....


----------



## MCWillow

They told me Thursday, before he had any tests at all, they were almost sure it was lymphoma. They were 'thrown' by the fact no cancer cells were in the aspirated liquid.

Thats when they decided to remove the whole node, instead of just doing a biopsy.

They are now waiting for the lab to get the results to them. I don't know if the lab is in-house or not, but they were phoned yesterday and today to let them know it was urgent and the results are needed ASAP.

I think every vet he has seen so far has used the words 'weird & wonderful, and mysterious'.

The hospital know the limit on his insurance, and are claiming straight from the insurance company. I dont think they are slacking, I really do think they are stumped though, and are hoping for answers from the biopsy.

Bet they aren't hoping half as much as I am.

ETA: He has had his leaukemia jabs, and had his booster in November. Is leaukemia still a possibility with the innoculations?


----------



## Toby Tyler

MCWillow said:


> I think every vet he has seen so far has used the words 'weird & wonderful, and mysterious'.
> 
> ETA: He has had his leaukemia jabs, and had his booster in November. Is leaukemia still a possibility with the innoculations?


They should be making a documentary, seriously. And paying you to learn so much from Rowan.

Having cared for two cats many years ago with FeLV, this doesn't sound like it. If FeLV turns out to be the dx, it's not a death sentence. 20 or more years ago I got 2 of mine through a happy and relatively healthy seven or so years of life. I'm sure things have come a long way since.

Jeez Rowan, do you know what you're putting mum and us through?


----------



## Jiskefet

I don't think it is leukaemia, unless there are any feline non-viral forms, as the vaccination is against the virus that causes FeLV.
Besides, it should have shown up in the blood.

I didn't mean the vets are slacking, but the lab....
I think they will have sent it away to a university lab. This case requires a specialist pathologist's diagnosis.


----------



## MCWillow

I have just looked and they have an in-house lab.
_
'There is an extensive in house laboratory which allows for a wide range of patient side tests to be performed. This facility is essential for management of emergency and critical patients. Tests available include haematology, biochemistry, electrolytes, blood gas analysis, coagulation times, urine analysis, blood typing and cytology.'_

It doesn't mention biopsies though.


----------



## denflo

I haven't commented on this post so far, but just wanted you to know that I have been following it and am so desparately hoping that dear Rowan is on the mend soon. When Den was diagnosed with lymphoma, they had the results back the same day so, I would have thought it would have been obvious to them by now if that is the problem. I really hope it's nothing that can't be fixed soon. Thinking of you both x


----------



## Jiskefet

No, I would not think so.
It requires a lot of special equipment, and is used too sparingly to be affordable. Besides, pathology is a rather extensive and specialist field.


----------



## Toby Tyler

One more thought....:idea:

Perhaps Rowan has stolen all their hearts and they are just stalling on letting him go home? They want to keep him as long as possible and are delaying the results....

:wink:


----------



## Jiskefet

Toby Tyler said:


> One more thought....:idea:
> 
> Perhaps Rowan has stolen all their hearts and they are just stalling on letting him go home? They want to keep him as long as possible and are delaying the results....
> 
> :wink:


thank you for lightening the mood...


----------



## Rachel64

Keeping everything crossed for good news.


----------



## MontyMaude

I hope you get some answers soon and that Rowan gets to come home, I'm sure they just are trying to get a full and comprehensive diagnosis and that might be why the tests are taking longer than expected as they don't want to keep worrying you with speculation and false diagnosis' that equally raise and dash your hopes.


----------



## Space Chick

A biopsy would need to go to a histopathology department, quite a specialised area.

Vent as much as you need to McW, I know when you aren't in control and things are out of your hands it can feel so helpless, and your emotions are constantly on a roller coaster.

I hope they get some answers soon xx


----------



## Space Chick

Any news today?


----------



## MCWillow

*ITS NOT CANCER​*
They are sending more tissue to a lab that looks for microbacteria and other things (bartinelli?) as they are baffled by no infection but a high temp.

They are sending him home with immunosuppressants that I need to wear gloves to handle - and they are going to show me how to take his temp 

But I can pick him up at 3 o'clock :


----------



## catcoonz

Great news Rowan can come home and its not cancer. xxxxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

MCWillow said:


> *ITS NOT CANCER​*
> They are sending more tissue to a lab that looks for microbacteria and other things (bartinelli?) as they are baffled by no infection but a high temp.
> 
> They are sending him home with immunosuppressants that I need to wear gloves to handle - and they are going to show me how to take his temp
> 
> But I can pick him up at 3 o'clock :


*YAAAYYYYY!!!!!!! *:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am soooooooooooooooooooo relieved to hear that!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Maybe it was caused by a virus of some kind??

I am sure he will be very happy to be home and have cuddles with his Mummy again and that will make him feel much better!!!!!!!! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Jesthar

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: *YAAAAY!* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

But, darn it, I'm in the office so I can't do the Snoopy Dance to celebrate...

... *does the dance anyway*

_Edit:_ aaand just had to explain myself...


----------



## cats galore

i'm so happy for all of you. you do know it's going to feel like forever waiting for 3pm to arrive
give him a big cuddle from everyone at my end


----------



## AlfiesArk

WAHHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

I have just scared the crap out of my colleagues by jumping out of my chair and doing a cheer and a little dance...... no wonder they isolate me in the corner 

I'm so pleased for you and rowan and glad you can finally get him home for cuddles. Massive massive hugs for you and I bet I'm not the only one with a bit of a lump in their throat at the happy news!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Citrineblue

Massive massive hugs to you all, oh thank goodness. Much love to you and all you've been through, come on Rowan..........


----------



## Ianthi

MCWillow said:


> *ITS NOT CANCER​*
> They are sending more tissue to a lab that looks for microbacteria and other things (bartinelli?) as they are baffled by no infection but a high temp.
> 
> But I can pick him up at 3 o'clock :


Fantastic (though not surprising news) MW. I'm so glad he's coming home!

Actually if it's Borrelia then this is Lyme's disease but it sounds more like Bartonella (there are several species ) one of which can cause enlarged lymph nodes and general malaise.

I'm sure you're so relieved!


----------



## Etienne

I am so pleased for you, oh and off course Rowan. I know he is not out of the woods yet but not the big C is a bonus. I am sure you cant wait to bring him home but just keep an eye on your other babies as Rowan will have a strange smell about him


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> *ITS NOT CANCER​*



*We're all dancing with joy here at Moggy Towers!!!!!!! :thumbup:

xxxxx*






































.


----------



## oliviarussian

fantastic news, I bet you just can't wait to have him home! :thumbup::thumbup: drinks on you later? :sneaky2:


----------



## Jiskefet

*YAAAAAYYYYYYYYY*

I am glad I am all alone at work, so I can yell out loud.
Had to wait till lunch break to read the news, though....

Have been thinking of you and Rowan all morning...


----------



## ellsbells0123

MCWillow said:


> *ITS NOT CANCER​*
> They are sending more tissue to a lab that looks for microbacteria and other things (bartinelli?) as they are baffled by no infection but a high temp.
> 
> They are sending him home with immunosuppressants that I need to wear gloves to handle - and they are going to show me how to take his temp
> 
> But I can pick him up at 3 o'clock :


Yay, so glad Rowan is gonna be ok xXx


----------



## carly87

McWillow, what fab, fab news!


----------



## Jonescat

Very happy for you both. I am sure he will pick up even more as soon as he gets back home to you.


----------



## nicolaa123

MCWillow said:


> *ITS NOT CANCER​*
> They are sending more tissue to a lab that looks for microbacteria and other things (bartinelli?) as they are baffled by no infection but a high temp.
> 
> They are sending him home with immunosuppressants that I need to wear gloves to handle - and they are going to show me how to take his temp
> 
> But I can pick him up at 3 o'clock :


Amazing news 

Good luck in the temperature taking :scared:

Am so pleased he is coming home..maybe take a blankets the other cats have been sleeping on and wrap him in it to get rid of vet smell!!

Such great news :thumbup:


----------



## Quinzell

SOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!

I bet you can't wait to get your baby home now! I reckon he'll chirp up a lot once he's home with you getting lots of love and snuggles


----------



## monkeymummy32

I am SO SO pleased for you McW & Rowan, what a huge weight off your mind! :thumbup:.


----------



## sarahecp

Woohooooooooo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm sooooooooo happy for you I just cried   xxx

Fantastic news MCW  :thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## sharonchilds

Thank goodness for that.
You have all had a rough time so i hope you get lots of Rowan kisses and cuddles later. I really am so pleased for you all


----------



## petergettins

Great news. Way to go Rowan, pack your little suitcase you're going home now


----------



## NEW2CATS

How absolutely brilliant!


----------



## MollyMilo

Absolutely the best news ever!!!!

So happy Rowan is coming home xxx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY !!!!​
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chiantina

Great news!! I bet you can't wait to have him home!!


----------



## dagny0823

MCWillow said:


> *ITS NOT CANCER​*
> They are sending more tissue to a lab that looks for microbacteria and other things (bartinelli?) as they are baffled by no infection but a high temp.
> 
> They are sending him home with immunosuppressants that I need to wear gloves to handle - and they are going to show me how to take his temp
> 
> But I can pick him up at 3 o'clock :


Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bartonella is more commonly known as Cat Scratch Disease or Cat Scratch Fever. It's carried in the saliva of ticks and has recently been linked to Lyme Disease. I know a guy who has done extensive work with it in humans. I don't know if he can help with felines, but if that's what it is, then I can send you some links---if Rowan has that, then you are all at risk of having it, so you might want to get tested just in case (if he turns out to have it).

This continues to be such a weird coincidence. When my OH was in the hospital for a similar bizarrely undiagnosable issue (that I mentioned before), with the obvious infection, but no bacteria, swollen lymph nodes everwhere, mentions of lymphoma almost immediately, etc. the infectious diseases specialist was convinced it was bartonella. She heard we had cats and immediately went to that diagnosis. I don't know whether to feel some odd kinship that your cat and my OH are medical similarities or just be really freaked out


----------



## PetloverJo

Great news :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

How does an indoor cat get Bartonella though? if that is what he has.


----------



## lymorelynn

So pleased to hear your news MC :thumbup::thumbup:








You must be so relieved and so pleased to be getting him home


----------



## Misi

Well, Bartonella. Bugger me!! (Sorry, but...) 


















I'm soooooo happy!!!!!!

When's the (academic) paper being published????


----------



## Chillicat

Fantastic news your at be so relieved & happy that he is coming home. :thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler

Misi said:


> Well, Bartonella. Bugger me!! (Sorry, but...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo happy!!!!!!
> 
> *When's the (academic) paper being published*????


Rowan is a celebrity!

Woooohooooo Rowan. Waking up and reading this thread has been a daily roller coaster ride. Was sooooo happy when I read it's not cancer. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Now I need to mosey on over to Rowan's homecoming party, we got some serious celebrating to do 

But what will become of this viral thread????


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY! This is AMAZING news! So happy for you!!!!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nightkitten

*Yes, Wohoo!!!!*


----------



## Cazzer

wonderful news!


----------



## ella

So happy for you

Lump in throat and tear in eye for you!!!

Is the drug methotrexate?


----------



## skip

Thats brilliant news, you'll be picking him up as i type this,cant imagine how you must be feeling, ive been quite emotional reading about Rowan,i so hope he's finally over the worst


----------



## Emmeow

Really glad to hear this


----------



## Rachel64

MCWillow said:


> *ITS NOT CANCER​*


Oh what a relief!!!!!
I know you still don't know what the problem _is_, but that must be such a weight off your mind. :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws

Great news, I am so happy for you.
Rowan is going to be Soooooooo spoilt when he comes home!


----------



## Jenny1966

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Give him a nice gentle hug from me


----------



## Ianthi

dagny0823 said:


> Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bartonella is more commonly known as Cat Scratch Disease or Cat Scratch Fever. It's carried in the saliva of ticks and has recently been linked to Lyme Disease. I know a guy who has done extensive work with it in humans. I don't know if he can help with felines, but if that's what it is, then I can send you some links---if Rowan has that, then you are all at risk of having it, so you might want to get tested just in case (if he turns out to have it).:


This is very interesting Dagny as I've not heard of the connection (at least in UK but as you know these can vary geographically according to incidence and species etc) between bartonella and Lyme's where here transmission is still thought to be from Borellia. Co-infection of course, can complicate diagnoses as well. I'd love to see the papers as well! 

In addition here, the main host (transmission) for Bartonella is considered to be fleas and flea faeces!  though I'm sure ticks can also be responsible.

Out of interest did they ever isolate the bacteria in your OHs case given the time interval in between? I'm sure he must have been on medication as well-another reason which may well have hampered an accurate diagnosis. Is he OK now?

I'm sure our lovely Rowan is at home now!


----------



## jill3

That is Great News:thumbup: I am so Happy for you all.
Have a safe Journey home with your Precious Rowan on Board:001_wub:
Lots of Cuddles and smiling faces at Mogwarts tonight x


----------



## buffie

Have just read this,I am so happy to read that Rowan is coming home,infact I'm sure will be home by now,and better still he doesnt have cancer .
:thumbup::thumbup: Brilliant News :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TickettyBoo

Absolutely brilliant news 

Happy homecoming Rowan


----------



## MCWillow

Hes home!!!! :thumbup:

Sorry I havent posted since this morning, my friend rushed round to take me to pick him up (D couldnt leave work), I rang the vets to let them know I had organised a lift and she asked if I could collect him at 3pm as she had an emergency coming in. Friends mobile was dead so she arrived just as I was posting earlier - so I took her out for lunch to say thanks 

He is so much brighter than this time last week! He has had a good wander round, all the others are sniffing him all over, but no hissing or anything so thats good news.

He has been eting RC Sensitivity biscuits  They said it was the only thing he would eat - they gave me some to bring home but I will have to get some more tomorrow - and of course all the others want it too 

I have put some Gourmet, and raw down, he had a lick then told me he wanted his dinner - he didnt eat much of the biscuits because the others were trying to get it. I shut him in the bathroom with it, but then he was just scratching to get out, and they were scratching to get in!

Medication:
Marbofloxacin - a different AB
Prednisolone - steroid
Chlorambucil - steroid (?) this is the one I have to use gloves for it says CYTOTOXIC on the bottle!

They are now testing for Bartonella PCR and mycobacterium.

There is a long letter they sent to my vet, with all tests etc on it, and a sort of diagnosis.

_We suspect Rowan suffers from a rare case of immune-mediated neutrophilic lymphadenitis._

The 'toxic' tablets can suppress bone marrow growth, so I need to get his blood tested next week, and also have his stitches out on his shoulder. He has a big bandage on his neck with a hole under it where his feeding tube was. She said its fine if it falls off and the hole will just heal up.

I thought I would put up a pic of him home at last, I managed one photo then the camera battery died 

My baby, you can just see the bandage on his neck, his stitches are just below that. He also has a shaved patch on his leg where his IV was


----------



## Misi

Darling, darling boy. Welcome home!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ella

Lovely to see him home, and looking forward to seeing him recover!


----------



## cats galore

he looks happy to be home and very relaxed. i'm so pleased for you:thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966

Welcome home gorgeous! 

Glad to hear he is looking brighter, am sure he will be inundated with cuddles in the next few days ((hugs)) for you all!


----------



## oliviarussian

I feel all emotional :crying::crying: I'm so happy he's home with you x


----------



## MollyMilo

Welcome home!!! 

Aww he looks very happy to be home xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

Oh my goodness Rowan you gave us all a scare  Poor baby, we're so glad you're home.

So did they just run the PCR test? We did that for Rufus and it does take a few days. Is Mycoplasma also suspected? 

There is a Rowan party well under way. A pre-party! I need to mosey on back there, way more fun than being called a vicious viper by a troll in the health and nutrition forum


----------



## Jiskefet

I am soooooo happy to see him home and looking so well, head up, clear, bright eyes......


Lots of welcoming hugs, beautiful boy!!!!


----------



## LyraBella

I've had a rubbish day, but this is the best news!

Glad he's home!


----------



## buffie

So glad for everyone that he is home and considering what he has been through he looks remarkably relaxed  and still as gorgeous as ever :thumbup:


----------



## carly87

Really really glad he's home and the others aren't yelling at him!

And, Ianthi, I need to know where you work! I want to change to that vet practise! you're amazing!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Awesome to see him home!!!! :thumbup: xxxx

Can you get the wet version of RC Sensitivity from your vets because my cats found the biscuit version upset both Jumpy and Gracie's tummies (and Gracie hadn't been ill to begin with!!) But they've all been fine on the wet version  

Welcome hooooooooooooome xxxxxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## Lel

So pleased to see your boy is back with his mummy! Hope he continues to recover x


----------



## Etienne

Welcome home Rowan.
Be a good boy ant let mummy give you your medication


----------



## MCWillow

I have stocked up on pill pockets so I'm hoping he will be OK. Three tablets daily, plus one every other day!

I have just looked up the 'toxic' drug and its actually a chemotherapy drug - so hes getting chemo without the cancer!

This might be a stupid question, but will his fur fall out?

This drug can have some horrible side effects, and one of them is hairloss....

_Chlorambucil (marketed as Leukeran by GlaxoSmithKline) is a chemotherapy drug that has been mainly used in the treatment of chronic lymphocytic leukemia.

Chlorambucil's current use is mainly in chronic lymphocytic leukemia, as it is well tolerated by most patients. It can be used for treating some types of non-Hodgkin lymphoma, Waldenström macroglobulinemia, polycythemia vera, trophoblastic neoplasms, and ovarian carcinoma. Moreover, it also has been used as an immunosuppressive drug for various autoimmune and inflammatory conditions, such as nephrotic syndrome._


----------



## MoggyBaby

Really, really glad to see my little nephew back home. :thumbup:

He's still looking gorgeous despite all he has been through.

Tell him his Auntie Mavis is counting the days till she can collect all the cuddles she's owed.


----------



## ella

MCWillow said:


> I have stocked up on pill pockets so I'm hoping he will be OK. Three tablets daily, plus one every other day!
> 
> I have just looked up the 'toxic' drug and its actually a chemotherapy drug - so hes getting chemo without the cancer!
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but will his fur fall out?
> 
> This drug can have some horrible side effects, and one of them is hairloss....
> 
> [/U][/I]


When I asked about Methotrexate it was because it is a similar drug. Whist they are used in chemo (in much larger doses) they are used in immunosuppression for autoimmune conditions (I was on metho for 3 years until I was put on a better (but more expensive) drug.

He should be fine - no hair loss, maybe a bit of nausea at first. My only side effect was to become lactose intolerant - it might make him a bit tired, and of course, as his immune system is suppressed, you have to be good about vaccination and awareness in case he gets ill (and maybe be ready to isolate if any of the others have bugs) - I tend to get colds that are less but can last longer.

hope this helps


----------



## Space Chick

I haven't been able to access the Internet all day and he's been on my mind.

I can tell you how delighted I am to see he hasn't got cancer and that he's home :thumbup:


----------



## Jiskefet

Leukaemia did cross my mind, though it isn't very likely, as it should have shown up in the blood (if they thought of testing for it in the first place, which may not be the case, because they were looking for an infection or auto-immune diseases). But if they made a cytological smear of the blood as well as testing for bacteria, toxins, hormones and enzymes, they would have at least suspected it.... Leukaemia simply is not very likely.

But I suppose they chose a drug that will treat auto-immune diseases as well as leukaemia, just to cover all options.....


----------



## ella

Jiskefet said:


> But I suppose they chose a drug that will treat auto-immune diseases as well as leukaemia, just to cover all options.....


No, the drug will be at a lower dose than required for leukaemia, just enough to suppress the immune system - for chemo/cancer it will be many many times higher doses


----------



## Quinzell

That picture is fantastic! Welcome home Rowan xxx


----------



## Alaskacat

Excellant news, so glad you have got your boy back home


----------



## nicolaa123

All is well in the world again..rowans home


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Welcome home Rowan


----------



## MCWillow

ella said:


> When I asked about Methotrexate it was because it is a similar drug. Whist they are used in chemo (in much larger doses) they are used in immunosuppression for autoimmune conditions (I was on metho for 3 years until I was put on a better (but more expensive) drug.
> 
> He should be fine - no hair loss, maybe a bit of nausea at first. My only side effect was to become lactose intolerant - it might make him a bit tired, and of course, as his immune system is suppressed, *you have to be good about vaccination and awareness in case he gets ill* (and maybe be ready to isolate if any of the others have bugs) - I tend to get colds that are less but can last longer.
> 
> hope this helps


She told me today that they will wean him off the drugs slowly and watch for symptoms. If they come back very quickly he will be put back on them, and she said he can take them for life (which surprised me to be honest). If he is on them for life, he cant have any of his boosters, so no injections.

Its not leaukemia JK, hes had the jabs for that anyway, but they also tested for FIV and FeLV, I dont think theres a lot they _haven't_ tested for to be honest!


----------



## Jiskefet

Well, they have been very thorough!!!!

You are lucky to have such good vets!!!!!


----------



## jenny armour

havent been on here since the beginning of the week, but so glad to hear that rowan is home. hugs xx


----------



## ella

MCWillow said:


> She told me today that they will wean him off the drugs slowly and watch for symptoms. If they come back very quickly he will be put back on them, and she said he can take them for life (which surprised me to be honest). If he is on them for life, he cant have any of his boosters, so no injections.


Yes, he will be on them for a while, then they will try to wean him to see if symptoms return, and yes, you can stay on for life, or until another drug is tried.

With the vaccinations, you can have some (I get muddled whether its live vaccinations or not ) but I HAVE to have all Flu (I had to have the bird flu one as an extra), pneumonia, tetanus - plus if any others come up.

It's not as bad as it sounds with the meds, the chemo thing made me jumpy, but my consultant was very good, although it didnt work well enough for me.

If this one doesnt work for Rowan, there are other options, so dont panic straight away....


----------



## MCWillow

He's eaten some Dreamies 

His bandage came off. She told me not to worry if it did, and there would just be a hole in his neck - thank goodness there isn't! It just looks a bit grazed and bruised. But now I can see how much they shaved 

I also noticed he has had both legs shaved!










He looks like someone has come along and rubbed a bit out with an eraser!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Aw bless his wee not-so-fluffy pawsies...................... 

He's looking at you Hilda as if to say "I'm back barely 5 feckin' minutes and she's got the damn flashy thing in my face already!!!!! Can someone give me a lift back to the hospital..........................???? "


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

Awwww, he does look just like my Toby :001_wub:....only with a tail!

The PCR test (if it's the same) will be able to find anything and everything! And is virtually 100% accurate because it uses polymerase chain reaction and Rowan's DNA. :thumbup:

It will give you the answers!


----------



## Space Chick

Love him.... He's looking like a baby who has been through an ordeal 

Glad the magic healing power of Dreamies has started :thumbup:

At least he's home where he belongs, I'm sure now he will do much better 

Were the rest of the Munchkins pleased to see him? Are they leaving him in peace?

The reason I ask, I only took Sophie for her jab today, we were my gone an hour, but Sabs has been making such a big fuss of her since I've brought her home you'd swear I taken her away for a week..... It made me think if your guys are the same with Rowan, the poor guy is probably overwhelmed xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Aww bless, I remember when they shaved Jumpy's neck for blood tests (ages ago!) and he was missing a huge chunk of fur, poor baby! But it soon regrows!  xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Aww, bless, he looks so indignant that you're immortalising him with missing fur!

One of my friends cats had an accident and broke her front legs, thankfully they were pinnable. She had them totally shaved for the insertion, but by the time the legs had healed and it was removal time, the fur had long since returned to normal so they had to shave again.

Except they only needed to shave part of the lower legs for the removals, so it looked like she was wearing white three-quarter trousers and boots, which also happened to be the Primarni fashion of choice that year.

She still gets called 'Chav Cat' sometimes as a result


----------



## Jansheff

So glad to hear he's back home. Bet you'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## Emmeow

I think he pulls off the part-shaved look very well


----------



## catgeoffrey

I'm sooooo pleased that Rowan is home! Good boy having Dreamies Rowan! Keep getting better now please & your fur will grow back before you know it!


----------



## skip

Great to see Rowan home safe and sound, hopefully you will all get a better nights sleep tonight


----------



## Luz

Eek this moves so fast I am scanning through it for updates from you! I'm so gald he's home and seems better. What turmoil eh? Sending hugs and all good wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## dagny0823

Ianthi said:


> This is very interesting Dagny as I've not heard of the connection (at least in UK but as you know these can vary geographically according to incidence and species etc) between bartonella and Lyme's where here transmission is still thought to be from Borellia. Co-infection of course, can complicate diagnoses as well. I'd love to see the papers as well!
> 
> In addition here, the main host (transmission) for Bartonella is considered to be fleas and flea faeces!  though I'm sure ticks can also be responsible.
> 
> Out of interest did they ever isolate the bacteria in your OHs case given the time interval in between? I'm sure he must have been on medication as well-another reason which may well have hampered an accurate diagnosis. Is he OK now?
> 
> I'm sure our lovely Rowan is at home now!


I'll dig up some links for you. I would assume we've got more experience (for lack of a better word) over here with Lyme since it "originated" in Connecticut, so maybe there's more studies or theories. And Lyme here is carried by deer ticks---is it the same over there? I know there are different species of deer here and I think it's only certain kinds of deer that carry the certain kind of tick. It's all very complicated, but I'll send you those links when I get a chance. I'm moving tomorrow, so I'll be a little out of it for a few days.

No, they never figured out what it was with my OH. They gave him about 4 different kinds of antibiotics which I'm sure killed everything, but none of the cultures of the pus grew anything knew and they just never solved the mystery. A surgeon finally got tired of the puzzle, since the lump behind his ear was painful, and just opened it up and cleaned it out. Every flu season, and I think allergy season as well, he now has a tendency to get some pain there but if he sucks on really sour candy, it seems to keep things moving enough so that nothing coagulates. He's actually complaining about it the last few days, so we're keeping an eye on it. At least he has health insurance now, unlike the first time it happened. Gotta love our wretched health care system in the US (not!).


----------



## koekemakranka

Good news that he is home and on the mend. Glad to hear you got a sort-of diagnosis. Hope it clears up, never to recur. How sure is the vet that it is chronic? Thing with autoimmune diseases is that they are often idiopathic with no known cause, which is extremely frustrating because you never know when or if it will recur. I myself suffered from an idiopathic autoimmune disease (uveitis) which recurred regularly every few months for a number of years. However, for some reason, it stopped and (touch wood) has not recurred for over 6 years now. So perhaps there is a chance Rowan will never have it again?


----------



## MCWillow

Yes, the vet said once he's over this episode (if its auto immune) it may or may not reccur.

I have managed to get 3 tablets into him today, but he'd had enough and hasn't had the chemo one yet, so I will try again later with that one.

Also realised I had ordered dog pill pockets instead of cat ones and he didnt like those at all!

Luckily I still had some cat ones left from September, and the new cat ones should be here tomorrow.

Anyone with a dog want some pill pockets?


----------



## Cazzer

so glad he's back home where he belongs x x


----------



## nicolaa123

MCWillow said:


> He's eaten some Dreamies
> 
> His bandage came off. She told me not to worry if it did, and there would just be a hole in his neck - thank goodness there isn't! It just looks a bit grazed and bruised. But now I can see how much they shaved
> 
> I also noticed he has had both legs shaved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like someone has come along and rubbed a bit out with an eraser!


Riley says all fashionable cats have shaved patches (remember when a strip out your eyebrow was the in thing?)

Riley has shaved paw and neck (blood tests on Monday) so he thinks shaved look is in 

Hope rowan had a comfortable night..


----------



## MCWillow

nicolaa123 said:


> Riley says all fashionable cats have shaved patches (remember when a strip out your eyebrow was the in thing?)
> 
> Riley has shaved paw and neck (blood tests on Monday) so he thinks shaved look is in
> 
> Hope rowan had a comfortable night..


He seemed comfortable, and when I was doing breakfast he actually stuck his claw in my calf - which is what he _always_ does when I am doing food 

I have found more shaved patches! He rolled on his back earlier and he has a shaved patch on his chest, and he also has one on his side!

He's a little trend setter :thumbup:


----------



## AlfiesArk

loving the haircut Ro.... mohawk for you next???

Bless hi, so glad he's home xxx


----------



## Purple~Haze

So pleased he is home He is still so handsome in spite of the shaving :001_tt1:


----------



## Cookieandme

So sorry to read Rowan hasn't been well McW, but good to see he is home and hopefully feeling better soon.


----------



## Treaclesmum

If there's still a possibility of it being Lymes Disease, do you think there could be deer in the area? Just wondering because I think you are somewhere in the southwest London area and I know they have a lot of deer there (Richmond Park etc). I just wondered if maybe some deer ticks could've got inside Mogwarts?! Hope not though! :yikes: xxxx


----------



## skip

I'm glad to hear he seems comfortable,will keep popping in to see how the little fellow is doing,keeping everything crossed for him


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> He seemed comfortable, and when I was doing breakfast he actually stuck his claw in my calf - which is what he _always_ does when I am doing food
> 
> *I have found more shaved patches! He rolled on his back earlier and he has a shaved patch on his chest, and he also has one on his side!*
> 
> He's a little trend setter :thumbup:


*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ I think Hilda is trying to break the news to us gently on what Rowan REALLY looks like sans hospital.....* :glare:










:hand: 

.


----------



## PetloverJo

Sounds like Rowan is glad to be home. So pleased he had a good night and that he is getting me like himself again, Who'd ever thought though that a claw in your calf would be a good sigh, ouchy


----------



## Treaclesmum

MoggyBaby said:


> *Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ I think Hilda is trying to break the news to us gently on what Rowan REALLY looks like sans hospital.....* :glare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hand:
> 
> .


So that's what McGee looks like after a bath??! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## sarahecp

Awww bless Rowan with his shaved bits, he's still as handsome :001_wub: :001_wub: as ever  

It looks and sounds like he's happy to be home and slowly getting back to his usual self, claws in calves at breakfast time  I know how that feels *ouch* but I know like me, you'd prefer him to be doing that 

Looking forward to hearing how he's improving 

Here's to a speedy recovery Rowan xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Glad Rowan is feeling better, poor baby has been through so much.
Sending hugs and plasters for your calf. xxx


----------



## Kiwi

Phew.....but still keeping paws crossed for continuing recovery xx


----------



## jenny armour

hugs to you and rowan from me and mine xx


----------



## MCWillow

Is there anything I can do to help stop his stitches itching?

I can't put a collar on him because the hole from his feeding tube is just above the stitches, and _right _where a collar would sit 

He keeps scratching his neck, which is catching both the wound from the tube and his stitches.

He hasn't done any damage _yet_, and I really don't want him to, as the stitches will be in til next Friday


----------



## Toby Tyler

The itching is a sign of healing  

If you have a bit of olive oil you can rub it in the shaved area avoiding the stitches to relieve dry skin that may be contributing to the itch.


----------



## MCWillow

Thanks - I'll try that 

ETA: erm - 2nd stupid question of the day - it wont tempt the others to try and lick it off will it? 

(1st SQ was to the vet nurse, asking her if all his fur will fall out from the chemo - apparently it doesnt effect animals the same as humans!)


----------



## Toby Tyler

Not all chemo drugs make human hair fall out either, it depends on what they are targeting. The main reason human hair is lost during chemotherapy is because chemo targets and kills rapidly producing cells. Hair and mucous membranes are also rapidly producing and so they get targeted along with the cancer.

Olive oil shouldn't be that attractive for the other cats to lick off. Rub it in really well, give him a little massage with it in the area. 

If you notice the other cats grooming him, distract them with something else.


----------



## MCWillow

Oh I know they don't all cause hairloss - I looked up his one :blush:

One if the side effects is hairloss, and also supression of bone marrow 

Thats why I need to have his blood tested next week - but I need to go anyway to have his stitches removed, so they will do the blood test at the same time


----------



## Toby Tyler

From what I understand, most cats tolerate chemotherapy drugs extremely well. It doesn't affect them in the same way as humans for some reason.


----------



## 1336252

I've just read through the thread  I'm so glad he's home and is feeling better! You've both been through so much! Bless his little shaved bits! I really hope he recovers fully soon!


----------



## Ianthi

Toby Tyler said:


> From what I understand, most cats tolerate chemotherapy drugs extremely well. It doesn't affect them in the same way as humans for some reason.


While there will always be a few exceptions of course, the vast majority of cats tolerate the drugs very well basically because the doses are _minute_ in comparison to the human ones. Owners often (erroneously) draw on the human experience when chemo is mentioned and refuse it on those grounds.

MW, Romeo won't actually lose his hair but there's a chance the shaved areas _might_ take a little longer than normal to grow back!


----------



## MCWillow

Hes started eating Applaws again :thumbup:

He had it for breakfast, and has just eaten another tin of chicken and pumpkin flavour, and had some RC biscuits, so his appetite is definitely coming back 

The hole in his neck has closed over, but it seems to be a lump now - could there be infection under there even though he is on ABs?


----------



## Jiskefet

MCWillow said:


> Hes started eating Applaws again :thumbup:
> 
> He had it for breakfast, and has just eaten another tin of chicken and pumpkin flavour, and had some RC biscuits, so his appetite is definitely coming back
> 
> The hole in his neck has closed over, but it seems to be a lump now - could there be infection under there even though he is on ABs?


If it isn't red and hot, probably not.
But in care of doubt, just ring the vets and ask.
They will want to keep informed of every change that just might be relevant.....


----------



## hobbs2004

MCWillow, just popped on really to say that I am so happy for you that Rowan seems to be on the mend. Let's hope that it really was just one big scary episode, never to be repeated.

All the best hun!


----------



## nightkitten

Just posting to get the 1000 posts on your thread 

Hope Rowan is still doing well and fingers crossed for his blood tests on Friday!


----------



## MCWillow

Awww 

My £30 bag of RC Sensitive arrived today - he was back eating wet on Saturday, and back on raw yesterday 

I see an improvement in him everyday - he is getting back to his normal naughty self :thumbup:

We have a little conspiracy going on - every morning I show him a Webbox stick treat (still in the wrapper) and whisper 'C'mon Rowan' - he checks who's around, then follows me into the bathroom where I can shut the door and wrap said treat around each of his tablets without the other Munchkins getting involved :lol:


----------



## buffie

So pleased to read that Rowan is getting better every day :thumbup:


----------



## Etienne

MCWillow said:


> We have a little conspiracy going on - every morning I show him a Webbox stick treat (still in the wrapper) and whisper 'C'mon Rowan' - he checks who's around, then follows me into the bathroom where I can shut the door and wrap said treat around each of his tablets without the other Munchkins getting involved :lol:


So devious and underhanded lol,but you are only doing it to get Rowan well again


----------



## Jenny1966

I can just imagine you opening the bathroom door to find 4 cats sitting there wondering what you both are doing :lol:

Good to here he is improving :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow

Jenny1966 said:


> I can just imagine you opening the bathroom door to find 4 cats sitting there wondering what you both are doing :lol:
> 
> Good to here he is improving :thumbup:


Have you got CCTV on my boat? :001_huh:

Thats _exactly_ what I open the door to find :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian

MCWillow said:


> Have you got CCTV on my boat? :001_huh:
> 
> Thats _exactly_ what I open the door to find :lol:


It's nice tho' after all he's been through to have a little private, special one to one time with his mum, even if it is to administer his medicine!


----------



## catcoonz

Great news Rowan is improving, you do realise that Rowan is actually very clever and just making you think hes falling for the old tricks. xx


----------



## koekemakranka

MCWillow said:


> We have a little conspiracy going on - every morning I show him a Webbox stick treat (still in the wrapper) and whisper 'C'mon Rowan' - he checks who's around, then follows me into the bathroom where I can shut the door and wrap said treat around each of his tablets without the other Munchkins getting involved :lol:


Good news. You do realise that you have created a monster? The private treatathon will now have to continue as long as you both shall live.


----------



## Chiantina

Fab news that he is continuing to improve!


----------



## jenny armour

glad rowan is keeping up the good work in getting better. i know what you mean about shutting the other cats out, i'm having to do it all the time in this house


----------



## jo-pop

Hi mcwillow, 
I just wanted to say I hope the wee man is feeling better and that you and the rest of the brood aboard the boat are well. 
Hope Rowans health continues to improve.


----------



## MCWillow

NEW UPDATE

Rowan is doing _really_ well on his meds :thumbup:

He had his bloodtest today and his white count is 12.4. Last Thursday it was 50 

They will check his blood every two weeks, and as long as the white count doesnt drop too much they will keep him on the meds for about 6 months. Not sure if the 6 months includes to slow weaning off though - I always forget to ask questions 

He has had his stitches out, and the hole in his neck has healed (the vet said 'nicely' but I think it looks awful!)

The Bartonella test has come back negative. The Mycobacterium test will probably be another week, but they don't think it will show anything. He has 4 days left of the ABs then he can stop those.

He is eating well (being fussy now, but I am allowing that as long as he eats), drinking well and showing an improvement every day.

The vet said none of them had ever seen this before (includung the vets at the hospital) and they will be writing a paper on him - I hope they name this condition after Rowan and not one of the vets!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Wow, you read my mind. Was seriously about to post to see if there was any news. Glad to hear the latest, keep up the good work. :dita: Maybe Rowan can make it to the party tonight? We missed him last week. 



MCWillow said:


> NEW UPDATE
> 
> Rowan is doing _really_ well on his meds :thumbup:
> 
> He had his bloodtest today and his white count is 12.4. Last Thursday it was 50
> 
> They will check his blood every two weeks, and as long as the white count doesnt drop too much they will keep him on the meds for about 6 months. Not sure if the 6 months includes to slow weaning off though - I always forget to ask questions
> 
> He has had his stitches out, and the hole in his neck has healed (the vet said 'nicely' but I think it looks awful!)
> 
> The Bartonella test has come back negative. The Mycobacterium test will probably be another week, but they don't think it will show anything. He has 4 days left of the ABs then he can stop those.
> 
> He is eating well (being fussy now, but I am allowing that as long as he eats), drinking well and showing an improvement every day.
> 
> The vet said none of them had ever seen this before (includung the vets at the hospital) and they will be writing a paper on him - I hope they name this condition after Rowan and not one of the vets!!


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> NEW UPDATE
> 
> Rowan is doing _really_ well on his meds :thumbup:
> 
> He had his bloodtest today and his white count is 12.4. Last Thursday it was 50
> 
> They will check his blood every two weeks, and as long as the white count doesnt drop too much they will keep him on the meds for about 6 months. Not sure if the 6 months includes to slow weaning off though - I always forget to ask questions
> 
> He has had his stitches out, and the hole in his neck has healed (the vet said 'nicely' but I think it looks awful!)
> 
> The Bartonella test has come back negative. The Mycobacterium test will probably be another week, but they don't think it will show anything. He has 4 days left of the ABs then he can stop those.
> 
> He is eating well (being fussy now, but I am allowing that as long as he eats), drinking well and showing an improvement every day.
> 
> The vet said none of them had ever seen this before (includung the vets at the hospital) and they will be writing a paper on him - I hope they name this condition after Rowan and not one of the vets!!


Fantastic news MCW  
What a difference a week makes :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler

MCWillow said:


> The vet said none of them had ever seen this before (includung the vets at the hospital) and they will be writing a paper on him - I hope they name this condition after Rowan and not one of the vets!!


I just knew Rowan's puzzling case deserved a scientific paper. To Rowan!


----------



## Space Chick

Amazing news 

So pleased he's making such excellent progress


----------



## spid

Just caught up as now back on line - this is fantastic news and I hope he continues to go from strength to strength.


----------



## PetloverJo

Great news


----------



## sarahecp

That's fantastic news :thumbup: keep it up Rowan


----------



## catgeoffrey

That's brilliant! Well done Rowan I'm really pleased your feeling better! Remember, you can be as fussy as you like and your mummy slave will just let you so enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## lymorelynn

Excellent news MC :thumbup: Of course Rowan is so special to have a paper written on his condition :yesnod: Not that anyone wants a cat with 'Rowanitis'


----------



## Jiskefet

Toby Tyler said:


> Wow, you read my mind. Was seriously about to post to see if there was any news. Glad to hear the latest, keep up the good work. :dita: Maybe Rowan can make it to the party tonight? We missed him last week.


Rowan was at last week's party......
As it was in his honour, he could not bear to stay away.

He quietly lay in a corner and observed everyone getting drunk.....


----------



## Luz

So glad he's on the mend! :thumbup:


----------



## Etienne

Fantastic news MC.
Now he is feeling better how is Rowan taking his meds, as they can get awkward about it as they get better?


----------



## MCWillow

Hes being very good actually.

Hes decided he doesnt like pill pockets anymore - but luckily the Webbox stick treats are soft enough to squash around tablets :thumbup:


----------



## sharonchilds

:001_wub:I'm really happy to hear that Rowan is doing well now. :biggrin:


----------



## vivien

I have just caught up with Rowans progress. I am really pleased to hear he is on the mend :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. 

Viv xx


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

Aw this is fantastic news!! 

So are the vets saying it's a new disease/condition they have discovered?? I think it's usual to name new things after the discoverer, but you never know  maybe they can put him on the authors list ha! 

Xx


----------



## MCWillow

Just thought I would update this thread instead of starting a new one.

I have got back from the vets, but had to leave Rowan there 

The vet said 'he isn't playing ball' - they are trying to get his blood test but he was getting really stressed, so he is there in the hope that he calms down enough for them to get his blood.

If he doesn't it means they will have to sedate him again 

My poor baby, he really hates travelling anyway, and does get stressed at the vets, and we have to do this every two weeks for months yet :crying:


----------



## ewelsh

Oh NO  Rowan my darling what an ordeal you are having to tolerate..

Do you have a homeopath near you MCWillow? I have used homeopathy on a pet before with fabulous results, maybe he could have something to keep him calm, I really do believe in alternative remedies, they do have their place along side other medicine. All you need to do is take a sample of his fur, so no need for him to travel.

Thinking of you and sending calming vibes to our little Rowan ((())) xxxxx


----------



## tincan

Poor Rowan , he really is being put through the mill  
hope he settles and does'nt need sedation .... ((( MC)))


----------



## MoggyBaby

Moggy Towers are sending Cousin Rowan lots and lots of chillin' vibes to enable the vampire vet-man to take his blood. 

xxx


----------



## Paddypaws

He isn't playing ball in terms of not giving the blood sample, or in terms of his response to treatment?
Poor Rowan and poor you Mc W


----------



## cats galore

i'm so sorry you had to leave rowan at the vets again. how is he in himself lately? i really do hope he his doing ok. come on rowan, calm down little man, then the vets can do their blood tests and get you back home to your family. thinking of you all at this time xx


----------



## MCWillow

Paddypaws said:


> He isn't playing ball in terms of not giving the blood sample, or in terms of his response to treatment?
> Poor Rowan and poor you Mc W


He's responding really well to the treatment, thankfully. I'm hoping his white cell count is level and hasn't crashed. If it crashes they will have to stop the chemo, not sure about the steroids though.

He just wont let them take the blood test, but he _has_ to have one every fortnight to make sure he can continue with the treatment


----------



## Jonescat

Poor Rowan - every two weeks, is it something that you can learn to do at home and take the sample in? 

Sending him (and you) calming and healing vibes


----------



## Etienne

Poor Rowan and MCW
It must be very scary for them. They don't realise we are putting them through all this cos we love them.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thinking of you MCW, you must be going out of your mind. Hope Rowan will be alright!


----------



## PetloverJo

Hope Rowan will be ok. x

My boys hate going to the vets as well, the girls are not bothered.

Big hugs to you and Rowan. x


----------



## Chiantina

Hugs to both you and Rowan!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Poor Rowan  Sending you both a big hug and he co-operates nicely with the mean vet


----------



## MCWillow

I thought I would have had a call by now - his appointment was at 10.30 this morning, so he's been there since then


----------



## jill3

Oh poor Boy! Hugs to both of you. Hope he will be back home soon x


----------



## Kitty_pig

Thinking of you and lil man xxx


----------



## Misi

Oh bummer . I completely sympathise, Misi used to absolutely scream the place down at the vets when she had blood tests. The results were all over the place because she was in such a state. A homeopathic calmer might be a good idea. I am glad to hear he's responding well to the treatment so far, though. Hugs xxxx


----------



## MCWillow

At last!!

They had to sedate him to get the blood, and she said they are sending it away to be tested.

Why would they need to do that to test his white count? Last time they did it in house.

I am worried now, what else could they be testing for?


----------



## Ianthi

You need to ask them! If it were anything serious they'd have told you. It may well be because the in-house analyser isn't working or isn't accurate enough. 

If he's been responding well to treatment, I'd also enquire about the possiblity of running the tests every three as opposed to two weeks!

Hope he's home safe and sound soon!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Oh no.  My heart sank when I saw you posted an update. 

Try to keep you chin up as best you can, have a cigarette, and remember what wonderful hands he is in and that all of us pouring our virtual love for Rowan out to the universe! 

Perhaps Rowan just wants Fabio fussing after him again.... Or they want to keep him to love on him.


----------



## buffie

So sorry to read that poor Rowan is getting stressed like this,it must be really upsetting for you too.
Hope the results are all okay.


----------



## sharonchilds

Aww big hugs to you and Rowan, i feel for the poor baby cos i hate needles too.
Hope he is home with you now. xxx


----------



## ella

For the tests on immunosuppression, they usually check WBC, liver and kidney, and sometimes the other markers that were used in diagnosis- to see how the drugs are working. They might do some of the tests in house and some sent away.

In a way it's good that he's feeling well enough to kick up a fuss about the blood test!


----------



## MCWillow

Ianthi said:


> You need to ask them! If it were anything serious they'd have told you. It may well be because the in-house analyser isn't working or isn't accurate enough.
> 
> If he's been responding well to treatment, I'd also enquire about the possiblity of running the tests every three as opposed to two weeks!
> 
> Hope he's home safe and sound soon!


They said that they wanted to be sure of his levels and not risk getting it wrong in house - thats what has confused me because they ran the test in house 2 weeks ago.

Looking at the printout they have charged me for haemotology in house, and then there is another item which says white cell count and differential idexx - I am guessing this is what is being sent away.

Will look up what differential idexx is, because I have no idea.

I dont think they want to leave him more than 2 weeks between blood tests just yet, as they want to keep a close eye on his levels. Once they are happy the levels are staying steady they will test less often. This is the second test so I guess they want at least 3 or 4 to be certain.

He has a bandage on his leg this time too, so I guess he bled more than last time


----------



## Toby Tyler

Idexx is a reference laboratory meaning they are equipped to do more than an average veterinarian lab. They also probably are the manufacturer of his PCR test.


----------



## sarahecp

Poor Rowan  he's been through so much bless him and so have you  sending HUGE (((((hugs)))) to you both xx

Great news he's responding to treatment  just hope the results come back ok


----------



## Toby Tyler

Idexx, btw is my own hero! One of their diagnostic PCR tests that got to the bottom of Rufus' URD!

http://www.idexx.co.uk/html/en_gb/corporate/home.html


----------



## MCWillow

Hopefully they are just being extra careful with his results then.

I should get them tomorrow or Sunday, but I reckon more like Monday or Tuesday.

There was a lot of (dried) blood on his leg when I took his bandage off, not seen it like that before. But he has eaten his fish, and just had a treat. He is very quiet, but not hiding away.


----------



## nightkitten

Would it be possible for the vet to come to yours to get the blood? I know mine does house visits and then he might be less stressed? Just a thought?

Fingers crossed for good results from the blood test!


----------



## MollyMilo

Oh poor Rowan  big hugs MC

On a positive note, him fighting and causing a fuss that requires sedation, shows he is feeling better  xx


----------



## nicolaa123

Sorry to hear he had stressful trip..last lot of bloods Riley had, they went in his leg as they could not get blood from his neck..think he was not happy about it either!

He came home with a yellow bandage that had some blood on it and his leg also had some dried blood, he was fine tho, well after I took the bandage off as he was doing that funny walk/limp walk as he had the bandage on..

I know how you feel about the vet trips..we seem to be going regularly again  and are back on Wednesday, Riley hates going and cries all the way there..

Vet says when he was there for scan, he was haunched up in the cage and refused to eat, every time they went near him he just hissed at them....:frown2:


----------



## Toby Tyler

nightkitten said:


> Would it be possible for the vet to come to yours to get the blood? I know mine does house visits and then he might be less stressed? Just a thought?
> 
> Fingers crossed for good results from the blood test!


Are you kidding? Those vets want to kidnap Rowan permanently!


----------



## MCWillow

nightkitten said:


> Would it be possible for the vet to come to yours to get the blood? I know mine does house visits and then he might be less stressed? Just a thought?
> 
> Fingers crossed for good results from the blood test!


I hadn't thought of that. I will ring and ask them. I have rebooked him for an early morning appointment next time, just in case they need to sedate him, but I'm sure he would be better if they came here.



MollyMilo said:


> Oh poor Rowan  big hugs MC
> 
> On a positive note, him fighting and causing a fuss that requires sedation, shows he is feeling better  xx


I thought that too - yes he's back to fighting so he's getting better, but I really dont want to have him sedated every 2 weeks, and cause him so much stress - it really takes it out of him 



nicolaa123 said:


> Sorry to hear he had stressful trip..last lot of bloods Riley had, they went in his leg as they could not get blood from his neck..think he was not happy about it either!
> 
> He came home with a yellow bandage that had some blood on it and his leg also had some dried blood, he was fine tho, well after I took the bandage off as he was doing that funny walk/limp walk as he had the bandage on..
> 
> I know how you feel about the vet trips..we seem to be going regularly again  and are back on Wednesday, Riley hates going and cries all the way there..
> 
> Vet says when he was there for scan, he was haunched up in the cage and refused to eat, every time they went near him he just hissed at them....:frown2:


Well of course he's going to be hunched up and hissing. Hes scared and his mummy isnt there. Thats what breaks my heart - leaving him there all alone wondering whats happening :crying:

Out of all the Munchkins, Rowan is the worst one to be going through this because he gets_ so_ stressed with the car journey and vet visit, he is a wreck before we start


----------



## MCWillow

The vet has just phoned me - his levels have dropped slightly, down to 10.5 from 12, but the normal range is 6-15, so he can stay on the chemo :thumbup:

I also asked about a home visit for the next test. The vet said they can be worse at home as its their own environment, but is happy to give it a try for the next blood test. He said if they can't manage to get the sample they will take Rowan back to the surgery with them, and then ring me when its done :thumbup:

He also said he will advise PetPlan that its in Rowans best interests to have a home visit to see if they will pay out on the insurance for me - he said they often don't but he will do his best for me 

So next update (hopefully) will be on 4th April when we see how the home visit goes


----------



## MCWillow

Just a quick update!

The home visit didn't go too brilliantly - they managed to get blood out of his front legs, there was no way they were going to be able to get it from his neck.

On Tuesday they rang me to say the blood had clotted and they couldn't use it, so Wednesday morning I took him in and left him, as they said they would sedate him.

Well he didn't need to be sedated so that was good, and they got a new test.

His white cells are down to 5.5, so its lower than they should be. My vet spoke to North Downs, they want him kept on the chemo for now. Apparently the particular cell they are concerned with is a neutrophil, and his neutrophils are still in range.

If the neutrophils drop they will drop his chemo to once every third day and see how he goes.

They have also said they are happy to do the blood tests every three weeks instead of every other week, so thats a bit less stress for him :thumbup:

He is actually starting to eat some raw now, so thats getting better as well.

He is also back to running and chasing the others, and hissing at the kittens if they get in his face - so back to normal


----------



## Toby Tyler

Great news, my heart sank at first when I saw you had updated. 

Some recent photos please?


----------



## Jonescat

I don't really understand what is happening with Rowan, or what the tests are telling you but you are happy so I am happy for you! Keep it up Rowan


----------



## MCWillow

Toby Tyler said:


> Great news, my heart sank at first when I saw you had updated.
> 
> Some recent photos please?


Took this last week - I can't wait til he gets his ruff back, but the chemo is really slowing up his regrowth!




Jonescat said:


> I don't really understand what is happening with Rowan, or what the tests are telling you but you are happy so I am happy for you! Keep it up Rowan


Sorry, they are testing his white blood cells, as chemo can make them drop. We need them to level out or they will have to drop the chemo dose and no-one knows yet how he will react to that!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

Big (((HUGs))) for you and Rowen 

glad he is on the road to recovery xxxxx


----------



## cats galore

Toby Tyler said:


> Great news, my heart sank at first when I saw you had updated.
> 
> Some recent photos please?


mine sank too. glad he's upto running around playing and eating better now. fingers crossed he continues to improve for you.


----------



## Jiskefet

You really gave me a fright there....
Glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## merlin12

I hope he keeps perking up


----------



## MCWillow

Toby Tyler said:


> Great news, my heart sank at first when I saw you had updated.
> 
> Some recent photos please?





cats galore said:


> mine sank too. glad he's upto running around playing and eating better now. fingers crossed he continues to improve for you.





Jiskefet said:


> You really gave me a fright there....
> Glad to hear he is doing so well.


Really sorry guys :blush:

I just thought it would be better to update this one rather than start a new one - apologies


----------



## lymorelynn

Lovely update MC and I'm glad to hear that he's doing so well :thumbsup: He is looking good too:001_wub:


----------



## denflo

Bless him! So glad to hear he's doing well - but sorry to say, it takes absolutely ages for the fur to grow back when they are on chemo, Den had his shaved off and after three months on chemo, it still didn't grow back. How long has Rowan got to have his treatment for, do they know?


----------



## jill3

Glad to hear Rowan is improving well. 
It is lovely when they start eating and getting back to their old mischievous habits


----------



## MCWillow

denflo said:


> Bless him! So glad to hear he's doing well - but sorry to say, it takes absolutely ages for the fur to grow back when they are on chemo, Den had his shaved off and after three months on chemo, it still didn't grow back. How long has Rowan got to have his treatment for, do they know?


I spoke to the vet on Friday, he said as long as his neutrophils don't drop too much, he will stay on the treatment for another 3-4 months, and then we will start reducing it slowly and see how he goes. They are hoping to wean him off the drugs and that his symptoms don't come back.

If he is OK he _may_ have another flare up at anytime, if his symptoms return he will be on the meds for life


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Took this last week - I can't wait til he gets his ruff back, but the chemo is really slowing up his regrowth!


Good to see my li'l nephew looking just as cute and snuggly as he did a couple of weeks ago when I was getting my Auntie Mavis cuddles from him!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz

Poor Rowan, hes been through so much and i hope he doesnt need medication for life. xxx


----------

